# Mephisto Maniac



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

Two more Forum Stompers 31 days from seed today... Topped 3 days ago... Look good to me!!! Megacrop nutes only... HLG qb100 light in 2x2x3 tent... In the middle is a Blue Toof Special clone... That's right, I did it again!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Aug 18, 2018)

Those girls look like they're going to be some bushes. Keep it up Frank.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Those girls look like they're going to be some bushes. Keep it up Frank.


Just trying to get up there with you guys...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 18, 2018)

Shit man you do plenty good.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Those girls look like they're going to be some bushes. Keep it up Frank.


 These are the other phenotype of the Stomper, ones tall, the other is short and bushy... Here's the tall one...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Shit man you do plenty good.


Im alright... I just don't know enough to be able to do what I'm trying to do... Scrogging, sog, lst, Supercropping, mainlining, cloning,pollinating,etc... They all look so easy but they're really not... My problem is that I love to grow now and I don't know how to slow down... Like right now I have 8-9 plants in my 2x2x3 tent... Why? Because I get so far ahead of myself that I don't realize that I can't do what I want to do cause I have limited space and by that point I'm too far into the grow to stop... Fuck!!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im alright... I just don't know enough to be able to do what I'm trying to do... Scrogging, sog, lst, Supercropping, mainlining, cloning,pollinating,etc... They all look so easy but they're really not... My problem is that I love to grow now and I don't know how to slow down... Like right now I have 8-9 plants in my 2x2x3 tent... Why? Because I get so far ahead of myself that I don't realize that I can't do what I want to do cause I have limited space and by that point I'm too far into the grow to stop... Fuck!!!!


Most of thise things either co inside with each other only seeming like alot or have nothing to do with each other being different methods. SOG is many smaller single cola plants. SCROG is a plant spread out so all buds will reach same height and grow. You wont be doing both methods at the same time XD Mainline, Scrog, Supercroping are all different forms of Lst just like topping and fimming are HST. Though i guess Mainline is too since cutting the plant. All these are just different ways of training and you hardly need to do them or even can to a single plant. Easiest training is just tieing each branch down to the pot and keep tieing them so they all stay the same height. Don't even worry about cloning and pollinating stuff. New strains keep coming and coming. Why worry about making extra seeds when youll want to get new ones anyways after awhile? A great man once said, "R-E-L-A-X".


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Most of thise things either co inside with each other only seeming like alot or have nothing to do with each other being different methods. SOG is many smaller single cola plants. SCROG is a plant spread out so all buds will reach same height and grow. You wont be doing both methods at the same time XD Mainline, Scrog, Supercroping are all different forms of Lst just like topping and fimming are HST. Though i guess Mainline is too since cutting the plant. All these are just different ways of training and you hardly need to do them or even can to a single plant. Easiest training is just tieing each branch down to the pot and keep tieing them so they all stay the same height. Don't even worry about cloning and pollinating stuff. New strains keep coming and coming. Why worry about making extra seeds when youll want to get new ones anyways after awhile? A great man once said, "R-E-L-A-X".


When I relax I fall asleep... I'll sleep when I'm dead...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey franky my man .... I remembered not that long ago you were posting for ideas on lights , you grabbed quantums and look at you now ....
Lol. 

You’re on a tear ... plants are looking good.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hey franky my man .... I remembered not that long ago you were posting for ideas on lights , you grabbed quantums and look at you now ....
> Lol.
> 
> You’re on a tear ... plants are looking good.


Yeah man, I told y'all that I was a quick learner and I listen well to good people... People who are knowledgeable about the grow game... People like you...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hey franky my man .... I remembered not that long ago you were posting for ideas on lights , you grabbed quantums and look at you now ....
> Lol.
> 
> You’re on a tear ... plants are looking good.


What are you up to lately??? Ive been bouncing back and forth between here and AFN...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What are you up to lately??? Ive been bouncing back and forth between here and AFN...


Not much bro ... lurking and growin. Hey remember when those trolls tried to break ya ? 

Told you , stay the course and give zero fucks. Totally trippin on how much you are growing since we both crossed paths about the quantums. You have really put some good grows in and been watching. 

Good luck on all your stuff .... back to troll hunting ..
Lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 18, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not much bro ... lurking and growin. Hey remember when those trolls tried to break ya ?
> 
> Told you , stay the course and give zero fucks. Totally trippin on how much you are growing since we both crossed paths about the quantums. You have really put some good grows in and been watching.
> 
> ...


Got a 4x4x80 that I'm thinking about setting up... 


Budzbuddha said:


> Not much bro ... lurking and growin. Hey remember when those trolls tried to break ya ?
> 
> Told you , stay the course and give zero fucks. Totally trippin on how much you are growing since we both crossed paths about the quantums. You have really put some good grows in and been watching.
> 
> ...


Im stronger than any of them... It would take way more than that to get me out of here...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey Nitty. Not gonna bother to make a journal but just show you what im up to here and there on this small grow while waiting on monies for more coco and my 2nd QB AFTER the Meph drop in 2-3 weeks of course XD really besides from you and Swisha and a few more giys I've ran into slightly not that huge a audience for a small grow joirnal. So doing 2 Deep Blue Chems. They are literaly 12-24" max height. 2-3 oz if grown well. I got them in 2 liter 100% coco Hempys(go Royal Gold Tupar). Off the bat soaked for 24 hours and taps started showing. Gave each bottle 1/4 gal of 1ml Cal Mag and thats it. Put seeds in under the 135 and wait 2-3 days(hopefully) for babies to come. Pit the tops back on as slight domes to keep warm.


----------



## Project Ponics (Aug 19, 2018)

I do the same as you lmao. I order seed packs every other week, then want to plant them all. I had to stop, I still got some seeds I want to try but don’t have room... need to try some seeds from Mephisto. Only grown seedsman, Fastbuds and sweet seeds genetics so far.

2x Bloody Skunk autos from Sweet Seeds in the 4x2x6. Looking big, beautiful and purple!

   

Then... in my 2x2x4 veg blurple tent

2x Badazz Cookies OG fem > Seedsman 
1x Black Sugar fem > Seedsman
1x Girl Scout Cookies Auto > FastBuds
1x Devil Cream Auto > Sweet Seeds


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 19, 2018)

Project Ponics said:


> I do the same as you lmao. I order seed packs every other week, then want to plant them all. I had to stop, I still got some seeds I want to try but don’t have room... need to try some seeds from Mephisto. Only grown seedsman, Fastbuds and sweet seeds genetics so far.
> 
> 2x Bloody Skunk autos from Sweet Seeds in the 4x2x6. Looking big, beautiful and purple!
> 
> ...


Wow. Thise Skunks look beautiful. I hope the 2 i just started will blue/purple up. Serious lighting as well in that big tent.


----------



## Project Ponics (Aug 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Wow. Thise Skunks look beautiful. I hope the 2 i just started will blue/purple up. Serious lighting as well in that big tent.


Thanks man, yes they look very beautiful. Very happy with the results already, and I've only had that tent and light for 10 days lol.
All I had was my 2x2x4 with a 300w viparspectra... I wanted something better and not a toy light. It works great for veg actually, but that new 350w samsung strip is already making a difference. For only $200 it was a great investment as a new grower for very cheap! I just need to buy a carbon filter and exhaust fan very soon.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Project Ponics said:


> Thanks man, yes they look very beautiful. Very happy with the results already, and I've only had that tent and light for 10 days lol.
> All I had was my 2x2x4 with a 300w viparspectra... I wanted something better and not a toy light. It works great for veg actually, but that new 350w samsung strip is already making a difference. For only $200 it was a great investment as a new grow for very cheap! I just need to buy a carbon filter and exhaust fan very soon.


Where did you get the 350w strip setup?


----------



## Project Ponics (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Where did you get the 350w strip setup?


From a guy on here that runs a website, it's not a super fancy built light... but he uses legit samsung f-series strips, get over double the watts for the same price of a 135w qb288. It's a great light for an amazing price!

Has other wattage lights too, I got it from omegalight.net.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Project Ponics said:


> From a guy on here that runs a website, it's not a super fancy built light... but he uses legit samsung f-series strips, get over double the watts for the same price of a 135w qb288. It's a great light for an amazing price!
> 
> Has other wattage lights too, I got it from omegalight.net.


That's my man nfhiggs.. I'm glad that I finally got to see one in use... I'm getting one!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Wow. Thise Skunks look beautiful. I hope the 2 i just started will blue/purple up. Serious lighting as well in that big tent.


That's the light from the black gorilla dude... I'm getting one asap...


----------



## Project Ponics (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's my man nfhiggs.. I'm glad that I finally got to see one in use... I'm getting one!!!


Yup. Lol, I figured most know of him. Much better than the shit “300w” viparspectra, that really pulls 136w and is terrible trying to flower with it. This is my third grow that’s how quick I wanted to upgrade lol, my first two plants under the blurple was disappointing.

The light I bought from him is the 300w, but with a 350 meanwell it can push out the 350 with 8 strips.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Project Ponics said:


> Yup. Lol, I figured most know of him. Much better than the shit “300w” viparspectra, that really pulls 136w and is terrible trying to flower with it. This is my third grow that’s how quick I wanted to upgrade lol, my first two plants under the blurple was disappointing.
> 
> The light I bought from him is the 300w, but with a 350 meanwell it can push out the 350 with 8 strips.


Already know dawg, im getting one for my 4x4 tent... No question!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's the light from the black gorilla dude... I'm getting one asap...


XD does look mad good.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's the light from the black gorilla dude... I'm getting one asap...


@MATTYMATT726, I told you that dude was legit!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> XD does look mad good.


200 bucks for that in the whole 4x4??? We'd be stupid not to check it out...And I am not stupid... Dumb maybe, but not stupid...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> @MATTYMATT726, I told you that dude was legit!!!


I didn't say he wasn't, it could feel extra sketchy coming from a weed fourm than a actual well operating light company. His site looks good though. Might wait to see what Ponics plants look like. 300 plus my 135 QB would kill in my 4x4 for sure. Maybe only his 300 by its own as ill want wiggle room and wont want plants all over the tent walls anyways.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im alright... I just don't know enough to be able to do what I'm trying to do... Scrogging, sog, lst, Supercropping, mainlining, cloning,pollinating,etc... They all look so easy but they're really not... My problem is that I love to grow now and I don't know how to slow down... Like right now I have 8-9 plants in my 2x2x3 tent... Why? Because I get so far ahead of myself that I don't realize that I can't do what I want to do cause I have limited space and by that point I'm too far into the grow to stop... Fuck!!!!


I sounded like a junkie on that one... Or a kingpin...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I didn't say he wasn't, it could feel extra sketchy coming from a weed fourm than a actual well operating light company. His site looks good though. Might wait to see what Ponics plants look like. 300 plus my 135 QB would kill in my 4x4 for sure. Maybe only his 300 by its own as ill want wiggle room and wont want plants all over the tent walls anyways.


I laid my new tent out last night... I could put all the plants that are growing right now and put them in the tent and still have room for more if I wanted... I would place it directly in the middle of the tent with my plants in the range of all the good lighting, and staying away from the walls...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey Nitty, how's it going? Finnaly just over 3 weeks later i jarred up the Ripley's OG. Jars are 8 oz. if i remember. Didn't weight cause while my scale weighs 500 grams, it is small and the jar bottom is bigger than the whole thing XD i might dick around carefully with it later though just to know.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Hey Nitty, how's it going? Finnaly just over 3 weeks later i jarred up the Ripley's OG. Jars are 8 oz. if i remember. Didn't weight cause while my scale weighs 500 grams, it is small and the jar bottom is bigger than the whole thing XD i might dick around carefully with it later though just to know.


Aw man!!! You did that dawg!!! Oooooooweeeee!!! That one bud is really nice!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Project Ponics (Aug 21, 2018)

Not much has changed but damn these two look amazing! Minus my deficiencies :/ 

Just gave them a big PK feeding, they’re just starting to swell up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2018)

Project Ponics said:


> Not much has changed but damn these two look amazing! Minus my deficiencies :/
> 
> Just gave them a big PK feeding, they’re just starting to swell up.
> 
> ...


How much area does that light cover? How big is your space?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Aw man!!! You did that dawg!!! Oooooooweeeee!!! That one bud is really nice!!! Congrats!!!


I think im going to ocd trim it nice before cooking it. Just to show you a sexy ass cola without the sugars still all over.


----------



## Project Ponics (Aug 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How much area does that light cover? How big is your space?


It’s designed for a 4x2 space. And my tent is 4x2x6.

Lights pumps 350w max, I keep it a little above 300w which gives me about 35-40watts per sq ft. That’s plenty for this type of light even though everyone says 50w per sq ft is what you “should” aim for.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I think im going to ocd trim it nice before cooking it. Just to show you a sexy ass cola without the sugars still all over.


Oh yeah? I'll believe it when I see it!!! XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh yeah? I'll believe it when I see it!!! XD


Your hard on me man. Im gonna trim that bud 70s bush style. Nice and neat baby XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Your hard on me man. Im gonna trim that bud 70s bush style. Nice and neat baby XD


I hear you talking... Are you gonna smoke any of it?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 21, 2018)

Idk, im just not really a big smoker. Ill easily bet i got an oz or slightly more in each jar so thatd be 10 oz plis the cola hanging out in there. 1 oz per 4 sticks of butter thats a good stash right there. Might be able to let some hit room temp again and in a jar for smoke in cool dark place out of freezer.


Frank Nitty said:


> I hear you talking... Are you gonna smoke any of it?


----------



## Project Ponics (Aug 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Idk, im just not really a big smoker. Ill easily bet i got an oz or slightly more in each jar so thatd be 10 oz plis the cola hanging out in there. 1 oz per 4 sticks of butter thats a good stash right there. Might be able to let some hit room temp again and in a jar for smoke in cool dark place out of freezer.


You grow mainly to sell it all?


----------



## Dendrophilly (Aug 21, 2018)

What do you do with your butter @MATTYMATT726 ?

I make rice crispies. I want to make chocolates and gummies eventually.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 21, 2018)

Project Ponics said:


> I do the same as you lmao. I order seed packs every other week, then want to plant them all. I had to stop, I still got some seeds I want to try but don’t have room... need to try some seeds from Mephisto. Only grown seedsman, Fastbuds and sweet seeds genetics so far.
> 
> 2x Bloody Skunk autos from Sweet Seeds in the 4x2x6. Looking big, beautiful and purple!
> 
> ...


I can relate to the buying seeds habit (I won't call it an addiction)
 
And I can relate to the running out of space issue, too. I started with a 2x3 scrog, then went to a 4x4 flower tent and used the 2x3 for veg. Then decided it would be nice to have a 2x3 scrog for 2 plants and a 5x5 for 4 plants so I sold the 4x4. Now I have the 2x3, a 5x5, and a 2x4ish veg area. Here is the usual pic I post of my 5x5 using some homemade strip lights
 

Oh, yeah, I have my birdcage light for solo cup grows, too, in around an 18"x18". I feel I am with kindred spirits here.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 21, 2018)

I am looking for auto growing information for an upcoming auto in a gallon pot contest, so I am browsing these auto threads. I have never grown an auto so I need info on great genetics - what breeders and strains really produce. If I know me, and I think I do, there will probably be a custom light build for the contest.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 21, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> What do you do with your butter @MATTYMATT726 ?
> 
> I make rice crispies. I want to make chocolates and gummies eventually.


Easy stuff like cookies or brownies on my own, but my close friend down the street is a smoker and a cooker so he does some stuff with my grows when he does his own. Ive never really eaten dinners with it, bit i k ow you can simply butter toat and get toasted XD also i know Nitty has given up hope sinceits been like 2 months maybe more since i said i was going to drop him something in the mail, but i have not forgotten and will still be sending you those seeds. Im a horrible slacker on the easiest of shit. I just gotta get my downstairs landlord to give me 2 envelops and stamps and i know he will. I work nights and usually am not up at mail time in the am but i kinda want to give them to the man/lady myself just to see rhem get taken. I will send them both to you and Nitty what i was sending him.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Aug 22, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I am looking for auto growing information for an upcoming auto in a gallon pot contest, so I am browsing these auto threads. I have never grown an auto so I need info on great genetics - what breeders and strains really produce. If I know me, and I think I do, there will probably be a custom light build for the contest.


The facebook group contest?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 22, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> The facebook group contest?


No, here on RIU. We did a party cup 12/12 from seed contest (2 of them actually), and one of the next contests is probably going to be an auto in a gallon pot contest. The contests are fun and there are usually some prizes for the top 3. I learned a lot from the last contests.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Aug 22, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> No, here on RIU. We did a party cup 12/12 from seed contest (2 of them actually), and one of the next contests is probably going to be an auto in a gallon pot contest. The contests are fun and there are usually some prizes for the top 3. I learned a lot from the last contests.


Thats good news, this facebook contest is making everyone buy single seeds from the host for 8 dollars to participate. :/


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Aug 22, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I am looking for auto growing information for an upcoming auto in a gallon pot contest, so I am browsing these auto threads. I have never grown an auto so I need info on great genetics - what breeders and strains really produce. If I know me, and I think I do, there will probably be a custom light build for the contest.


Mephisto is definitely a great auto breeder, they have awesome genetics ( I just harvested 3 "northern cheese haze", 1 "beary white", 1 "sour livers×3 bears OG", 2 " alien v.s. triangle" from them) .

I've still got a "Stilton special" from them finishing up next to a "purple duck" from 'Casper auto seeds'

I'd suggest 'Magic strains' & 'Ronin garden' , they're also great breeders (their genetics have roots in mephisto too).

All of the breeder's I mentioned are available for questions even on a for that is dedicated to autoflowers, it's a autoflower ".net" forum. 

Hope that helps you


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Project Ponics said:


> You grow mainly to sell it all?


Not him... He skeered... XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I am looking for auto growing information for an upcoming auto in a gallon pot contest, so I am browsing these auto threads. I have never grown an auto so I need info on great genetics - what breeders and strains really produce. If I know me, and I think I do, there will probably be a custom light build for the contest.


Mephisto genetics are the best out there for that... Whens the next contest? I want to enter...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2018)

I’d run one if I knew what the “ prize “ restrictions were .... I would do bean prizes but I would think that wouldn’t fly.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> I’d run one if I knew what the “ prize “ restrictions were .... I would do bean prizes but I would think that wouldn’t fly.


Thats too bad...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Not him... He skeered... XD


Listen here pops XD nobody scared, here, just don't make my monies that way.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Listen here pops XD nobody scared, here, just don't make my monies that way.


Bawk, bawk, bawk, bawk! XD Me neither, but I always keep my feathers numbered for such an occasion!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Bawk, bawk, bawk, bawk! XD Me neither, but I always keep my feathers numbered for such an occasion!!!


Big Titty Nitty XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

Yeah my chest is kinda big, how'd you know? XD Now my girls? They've got the big titties!!! That Stomper and Gas and Guns ,they have their tits together!!! Wish I was at home so I could take a picture of them...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I can relate to the buying seeds habit (I won't call it an addiction)
> View attachment 4184769
> And I can relate to the running out of space issue, too. I started with a 2x3 scrog, then went to a 4x4 flower tent and used the 2x3 for veg. Then decided it would be nice to have a 2x3 scrog for 2 plants and a 5x5 for 4 plants so I sold the 4x4. Now I have the 2x3, a 5x5, and a 2x4ish veg area. Here is the usual pic I post of my 5x5 using some homemade strip lights
> View attachment 4184772
> ...


That's just awesome


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

Where are all the people who are using Mephisto Genetics seeds??? Let's see what you got...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mephisto genetics are the best out there for that... Whens the next contest? I want to enter...


It hasn't been announced yet, but I would expect in the next month or so. Closer to the end of the year there will be another party cup grow, too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> It hasn't been announced yet, but I would expect in the next month or so. Closer to the end of the year there will be another party cup grow, too.


Im there


----------



## Tacoavenger17 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Where are all the people who are using Mephisto Genetics seeds??? Let's see what you got...


I've got a few pics from past grows that are mephisto, I'll have to get them off my old tablet and post them.

I could do some photos of the haven't that's just finished drying and I'm now in the process of jarring too.

And I got a Stilton special still going, nearly finished.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey @Frank Nitty, had to pre game for the Mephisto drop and just grabbed a few more. Ill have 19 strains now excluding any freebies and still getting some of the Illuminauto drop next week or 2 when they come. Got my SODK and Fantasmo finnaly. Also picked up the Northern Cheese Haze for a good Sativa trio there and the Sour Crack too which has the Sativa rush and Indica body from the 24 Carat. Rounded out the order with the beautiful colored Creme de la Chem XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Hey @Frank Nitty, had to pre game for the Mephisto drop and just grabbed a few more. Ill have 19 strains now excluding any freebies and still getting some of the Illuminauto drop next week or 2 when they come. Got my SODK and Fantasmo finnaly. Also picked up the Northern Cheese Haze for a good Sativa trio there and the Sour Crack too which has the Sativa rush and Indica body from the 24 Carat. Rounded out the order with the beautiful colored Creme de la Chem XD


Ok big money!!! You just blew your whole check on this one!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ok big money!!! You just blew your whole check on this one!!!


Ha. Not even half my check butt muncher. On a serious note, i might take a chance on Nfiggs 300 watt light if its close to $200 ish. Hopefully mid Sept end at the latest. I want to be able to get 4-5 going in my tent at a time and have the light for the whole 4x4. I also had my first bump in the road in quite some time. Either the seeds wernt the best(freebies) or my coco was a bit to wet but the Deep Blue Chems i planted last Sunday still hadn't broke ground so i moved the coco to check and they smelled and were mushy. Tail hadn't grown any longer than when i took them and planted them. Now i do things the same EVERY time. The same time i soak the seeds for 24 hours, i wet the coco with water/Cal Mag to have it moist for the next day when i plant them. It is usualy moist but not soaked. Wonder if since in 2 liter bottles rather than the 3.9 gal pots she didnt dry out enough and the seeds drowned. Either way learning experience and i planted 2 new seeds. Straight in the moist coco no soak so they don't get to wet and see what happens.


----------



## Dabber68 (Aug 24, 2018)

Looking good Frank Nitty


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Calling him Big Titty Frank Nitty from now on XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Calling him Big Titty Frank Nitty from now on XD


From all the push-ups I do every day... Real talk... And I do like some large breasts!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> From all the push-ups I do every day... Real talk... And I do like some large breasts!!!


XD you going to get all 10 of the Illuminautos or just intrested in a few? I got 5 im definatley going to grab for $140ish and have 2 more i might buy as single 5 packs, but 3 i don't have a lot of intrest in so not sure if I'll buy the 2nd half as a 5 pack.


----------



## Dabber68 (Aug 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> get all 10 of the Illuminautos


I am and hope they give some great freebies also


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Dabber68 said:


> I am and hope they give some great freebies also


I would like to but i think 10 x 10 is over $350 and all 10 x 5 is close to $300. I have zero problem spending on Meph. Ill now have 100+ seeds of 19 strains before the drop. Ill have spent almost $600 since March. My problem is Illuminautos are F1s and basically tests. If they are well liked they will come back as a limited such as Gold Glue did and further progressed so i dont want to put the savings on 10 of each not being F4/5/6 like their flagship strains when its possible some will make it there in the future. I also stumbled upon the SODK x Super Lemon Haze project a few months ago and Mitch said it was already at F3. I plan on a 18 pack for $200 or whatever on just those so im going to have a serious amount of seeds for a simple 4 at a time indoor grower. Think i will pick the best 5 variety of these 10 at release and pick up the others here and there if available. Without a doubt grabbing the Cream Chem x Fantasmo, D Grape x Stilton and Orange x Fourm. Gimmies right there. The others i really want are the Purple Nuggs, Orange x Strawberry, Strawberry x Fourm and Strawberry x Forgotten. All 4 have Stwawberry Nuggs in them so 2 of the 4 keeps me not easy to decide the best crosses. Since Forgotten Cookies has Fourm Stomper i might easily get Strawberry x Coomies and narrow off Strawberry x Fourm leaving Orange x Strawberry and Purple Nuggs which might not even vary excwpt in color from rhe 420 Strawberry Nuggs which i have. Done rambling now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> XD you going to get all 10 of the Illuminautos or just intrested in a few? I got 5 im definatley going to grab for $140ish and have 2 more i might buy as single 5 packs, but 3 i don't have a lot of intrest in so not sure if I'll buy the 2nd half as a 5 pack.


Maybe the 5... 31,32,35,38,40... And the Skywalker and Forgotten Cookies


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Maybe the 5... 31,32,35,38,40... And the Skywalker and Forgotten Cookies


Damn man i dont know them by the numbers.


----------



## Dabber68 (Aug 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I would like to but i think 10 x 10 is over $350 and all 10 x 5 is close to $300. I have zero problem spending on Meph. Ill now have 100+ seeds of 19 strains before the drop. Ill have spent almost $600 since March. My problem is Illuminautos are F1s and basically tests. If they are well liked they will come back as a limited such as Gold Glue did and further progressed so i dont want to put the savings on 10 of each not being F4/5/6 like their flagship strains when its possible some will make it there in the future. I also stumbled upon the SODK x Super Lemon Haze project a few months ago and Mitch said it was already at F3. I plan on a 18 pack for $200 or whatever on just those so im going to have a serious amount of seeds for a simple 4 at a time indoor grower. Think i will pick the best 5 variety of these 10 at release and pick up the others here and there if available. Without a doubt grabbing the Cream Chem x Fantasmo, D Grape x Stilton and Orange x Fourm. Gimmies right there. The others i really want are the Purple Nuggs, Orange x Strawberry, Strawberry x Fourm and Strawberry x Forgotten. All 4 have Stwawberry Nuggs in them so 2 of the 4 keeps me not easy to decide the best crosses. Since Forgotten Cookies has Fourm Stomper i might easily get Strawberry x Coomies and narrow off Strawberry x Fourm leaving Orange x Strawberry and Purple Nuggs which might not even vary excwpt in color from rhe 420 Strawberry Nuggs which i have. Done rambling now.


Right now I have 113 different Mephisto so after the new drop I want get any for a minute LMAO


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Dabber68 said:


> Right now I have 113 different Mephisto so after the new drop I want get any for a minute LMAO


Yeah, its definatley the most ive ever had at 1 time, but who knows how seed breeders will change being able to sell seeds once the government fully takes MJ from medical to a business. Stock up now. Worry later.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yeah, its definatley the most ive ever had at 1 time, but who knows how seed breeders will change being able to sell seeds once the government fully takes MJ from medical to a business. Stock up now. Worry later.


Ive got close to 250 seeds from various sources... Not all good, not all bad...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive got close to 250 seeds from various sources... Not all good, not all bad...


As long as kwpt in good conditions so they last no reason not to have a good selection.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn man i dont know them by the numbers.


31-sweet & sour,32-forgotten strawberries,35-orange biscuits,38-bubbasquanch,40-creme-tasmo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

Let me show you my monster...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

Forum stompers 24 days from seed... FALSE!!! 37 days from seed!!! That monster in the middle is 24 days from seed...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Forum stompers 24 days from seed... FALSE!!! 37 days from seed!!! That monster in the middle is 24 days from seed...View attachment 4186532


Nice. Monster Fourm as well?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nice. Monster Fourm as well?


Nope... Gorilla glue x chocolate diesel fem from useful seeds...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nope... Gorilla glue x chocolate diesel fem from useful seeds...


Better not be a man baby XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Better not be a man baby XD


Naw dawg,this dude is totally legit


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I can relate to the buying seeds habit (I won't call it an addiction)
> View attachment 4184769
> And I can relate to the running out of space issue, too. I started with a 2x3 scrog, then went to a 4x4 flower tent and used the 2x3 for veg. Then decided it would be nice to have a 2x3 scrog for 2 plants and a 5x5 for 4 plants so I sold the 4x4. Now I have the 2x3, a 5x5, and a 2x4ish veg area. Here is the usual pic I post of my 5x5 using some homemade strip lights
> View attachment 4184772
> ...


Yes, you're welcome here... This is the thread for the good times and good people...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

Update!!! I wasn't expecting this type of smell to come from the stomper... Its like cough syrup and fuel... And frosty!!! And the toof is still putting along, slowly but surely...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Update!!! I wasn't expecting this type of smell to come from the stomper... Its like cough syrup and fuel... And frosty!!! And the toof is still putting along, slowly but surely...View attachment 4186662 View attachment 4186664 View attachment 4186655 View attachment 4186656 View attachment 4186659 View attachment 4186660


So im going to ask flat out, even though different plants so no comparison from that aspect, how do you feel good and bad about a grow almost done with the Autopots vs your grow without them? Obviously you know some more now than 1st grow but its not like you did crazy the 1st time and much different now. Just curious on how much you like tham and what you don't like. Good looking Stomper though and did you ever post about the Toof on AFN? There is a fairly busy Toof thread by someone on the 1st Mephisto page and quite a few have or are growing it. Also do a @ Mephisto and your sure to see Mitch or Brad(most likely).


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> So im going to ask flat out, even though different plants so no comparison from that aspect, how do you feel good and bad about a grow almost done with the Autopots vs your grow without them? Obviously you know some more now than 1st grow but its not like you did crazy the 1st time and much different now. Just curious on how much you like tham and what you don't like. Good looking Stomper though and did you ever post about the Toof on AFN? There is a fairly busy Toof thread by someone on the 1st Mephisto page and quite a few have or are growing it. Also do a @ Mephisto and your sure to see Mitch or Brad(most likely).


I did that bro, @Mephisto and i got no response... People on there are like" mine sexed in 20 days,hahaha..." Foul shit like that... One guy told me that not all plants are the same and that i should just let it do its thing and it will be alright... Another person said I should just chop it down and start over... Fuck that and fuck him too!!! Im through asking for help from people that want to make fun of your misfortune... I am trying to turn over a new leaf, but every time I turn one over, there's a gun underneath it... One of these times im going to pick it up and start shooting at people... And I always hit my target,never innocent bystanders...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I did that bro, @Mephisto and i got no response... People on there are like" mine sexed in 20 days,hahaha..." Foul shit like that... One guy told me that not all plants are the same and that i should just let it do its thing and it will be alright... Another person said I should just chop it down and start over... Fuck that and fuck him too!!! Im through asking for help from people that want to make fun of your misfortune... I am trying to turn over a new leaf, but every time I turn one over, there's a gun underneath it... One of these times im going to pick it up and start shooting at people... And I always hit my target,never innocent bystanders...


Yeah some people will just go to kill it and i don't believe that shit. Where did you post? I never saw it. I know it takes them awhile cause they run a business, but Meph is really good when you @ them.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yeah some people will just go to kill it and i don't believe that shit. Where did you post? I never saw it. I know it takes them awhile cause they run a business, but Meph is really good when you @ them.


Thats why im not tripping over it cause I know that they are running a business... I've learned that you have to take the bitter with the sweet and try to make it taste good... So im not asking for help from the community with this plant anymore... Either I'll figure it out on my own or it will work itself out... Either way, Im still going to grow...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

Back to the autopots, the only difference is that I don't have to worry about feeding or watering the plants ,but i don't mind doing that...
I like them... I suppose after a few more grows it will only get better, so yeah,im sticking with them... I can see the potential for miraculous things to take place in my cabinet once everything is dialed in... The Stomper is starting to lean... She needs a back brace!!! Thanks for turning me on to mephisto seeds and the autopots!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Back to the autopots, the only difference is that I don't have to worry about feeding or watering the plants ,but i don't mind doing that...
> I like them... I suppose after a few more grows it will only get better, so yeah,im sticking with them... I can see the potential for miraculous things to take place in my cabinet once everything is dialed in... The Stomper is starting to lean... She needs a back brace!!! Thanks for turning me on to mephisto seeds and the autopots!!!


As for the Autopots im Ride or Die with them now XD won't ever care to tey another system. Just love how they work. And Meph, well im just as new to them as you. I just took a chance since id seen alot of good over the past 2 ish years and i really only concidered Meph, Dinafem and Sweet Seeds when i knew i wanted to cash in on autos. Didn't know much about Fast Buds but they as well seem legit at this point. Mephisto just seems to be doing it the best at the moment, so might as well dive in hard while they are the tits and top of the game.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> As for the Autopots im Ride or Die with them now XD won't ever care to tey another system. Just love how they work. And Meph, well im just as new to them as you. I just took a chance since id seen alot of good over the past 2 ish years and i really only concidered Meph, Dinafem and Sweet Seeds when i knew i wanted to cash in on autos. Didn't know much about Fast Buds but they as well seem legit at this point. Mephisto just seems to be doing it the best at the moment, so might as well dive in hard while they are the tits and top of the game.


Funny you should mention Fast Buds... Pineapple Express autos from them... Got these from that snoleopard dude that wanted to give you some seeds... He sent me all kinds of seeds!!! Both auto and fem photos...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Funny you should mention Fast Buds... Pineapple Express autos from them... Got these from that snoleopard dude that wanted to give you some seeds... He sent me all kinds of seeds!!! Both auto and fem photos... View attachment 4186696


He didn't really get all the info though. He saw my money issue and thoight i needed seeds but already have 75 ish Meph seeds XD you've seen me make 3 orders already and last nights 4th so i didn't really need them. Plus i don't want to take stuff i might or might not grow. Im pretty set into Mephisto at this point. I do and will continue to concider Fast Buds Blue Dreamatic auto but always waiting to see from thise that grow it how it actually compaires to the real Cali cut before buying.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> He didn't really get all the info though. He saw my money issue and thoight i needed seeds but already have 75 ish Meph seeds XD you've seen me make 3 orders already and last nights 4th so i didn't really need them. Plus i don't want to take stuff i might or might not grow. Im pretty set into Mephisto at this point. I do and will continue to concider Fast Buds Blue Dreamatic auto but always waiting to see from thise that grow it how it actually compaires to the real Cali cut before buying.


I think the dude is a bit crazy... He's been exposed for being a lightweight creep on his thread... Anyway,bagseed that I put outside is budding up!!! Im gonna have to bring her inside soon... That gas and guns had better hurry up and finish cause I'm replacing it with the bagseed plant...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think the dude is a bit crazy... He's been exposed for being a lightweight creep on his thread... Anyway,bagseed that I put outside is budding up!!! Im gonna have to bring her inside soon... That gas and guns had better hurry up and finish cause I'm replacing it with the bagseed plant...


Well he clearly is not american or just doesn't speak/write English well cause he's all over the place and the shit he write about his auto grows have some sketchiness to it. You go ham with these plants man. Got a fresh 18 year old waiting while the damn girl you got is still prime 20s XD you need a full room to jist grow in man. I can't imagine more than 4-5 at a single time. Shit you got 9 plants and get a bad batch of nutes or heat you can't control or worse, bugs and its soul crushing.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 25, 2018)

Nitty, im a pretty sensible guy. I don't do shit for the wrongs reasons, BUT............
i think after the Mephisto drop comes im going to buy one of these. 1 seed will only be $9.89 so not huge investment from a company not to well known or atleast popular but GD will you look at those buds. Never seen such a beautiful color. Im sure ill be able to kill it and get an oz at minimum. $10 for a pretty ass oz? Sign me up XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well he clearly is not american or just doesn't speak/write English well cause he's all over the place and the shit he write about his auto grows have some sketchiness to it. You go ham with these plants man. Got a fresh 18 year old waiting while the damn girl you got is still prime 20s XD you need a full room to jist grow in man. I can't imagine more than 4-5 at a single time. Shit you got 9 plants and get a bad batch of nutes or heat you can't control or worse, bugs and its soul crushing.


I take all of that into consideration,and if shit gets out of hand, the weakest link will have to go!!! See i started this grow not thinking at all, if I would have been thinking I would have kept it at 4 max... From the looks of it tho, its gonna be the 2 stompers, the GG x CD, and the OC x CD... I'm almost ready to take that Gas and Guns to the chopping block... Maybe two weeks left...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I take all of that into consideration,and if shit gets out of hand, the weakest link will have to go!!! See i started this grow not thinking at all, if I would have been thinking I would have kept it at 4 max... From the looks of it tho, its gonna be the 2 stompers, the GG x CD, and the OC x CD... I'm almost ready to take that Gas and Guns to the chopping block... Maybe two weeks left...


Just keep the patience. Last 2 weeks is when buds get the heaviest. It looks good though. I want a auto that has a stable 1 huge main cola and bery little to no secondaries. That Gas N Guns has a nice fat main.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I would like to but i think 10 x 10 is over $350 and all 10 x 5 is close to $300. I have zero problem spending on Meph. Ill now have 100+ seeds of 19 strains before the drop. Ill have spent almost $600 since March. My problem is Illuminautos are F1s and basically tests. If they are well liked they will come back as a limited such as Gold Glue did and further progressed so i dont want to put the savings on 10 of each not being F4/5/6 like their flagship strains when its possible some will make it there in the future. I also stumbled upon the SODK x Super Lemon Haze project a few months ago and Mitch said it was already at F3. I plan on a 18 pack for $200 or whatever on just those so im going to have a serious amount of seeds for a simple 4 at a time indoor grower. Think i will pick the best 5 variety of these 10 at release and pick up the others here and there if available. Without a doubt grabbing the Cream Chem x Fantasmo, D Grape x Stilton and Orange x Fourm. Gimmies right there. The others i really want are the Purple Nuggs, Orange x Strawberry, Strawberry x Fourm and Strawberry x Forgotten. All 4 have Stwawberry Nuggs in them so 2 of the 4 keeps me not easy to decide the best crosses. Since Forgotten Cookies has Fourm Stomper i might easily get Strawberry x Coomies and narrow off Strawberry x Fourm leaving Orange x Strawberry and Purple Nuggs which might not even vary excwpt in color from rhe 420 Strawberry Nuggs which i have. Done rambling now.


Blah, blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah XD buy them all and shut up about it!!!! Naw for real though, what you said about these seeds being lightweight testers makes me REALLY think about sticking with the old school products... Yeeeaaaahhh, I think thats what I'm going to do...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Blah, blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah XD buy them all and shut up about it!!!! Naw for real though, what you said about these seeds being lightweight testers makes me REALLY think about sticking with the old school products... Yeeeaaaahhh, I think thats what I'm going to do...


Thats why i bought a few last night. The Creme de la Chem, Fantasmo and Norther Cheese Haze are in this new drop so figured if i buy them as parents it might thin out a few of the crosses. Im sure some of these 10 will come back re worked and more stable as limiteds like Double Grape and Gold Glue did(others as well im sure started out as Illuminautos). And that SODK XD GOT EM


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 26, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Thats why i bought a few last night. The Creme de la Chem, Fantasmo and Norther Cheese Haze are in this new drop so figured if i buy them as parents it might thin out a few of the crosses. Im sure some of these 10 will come back re worked and more stable as limiteds like Double Grape and Gold Glue did(others as well im sure started out as Illuminautos). And that SODK XD GOT EM


Last of their beans that I grow was Sour crinkle.. strongest auto I ever grow smoked.. Strongest weed that I smoked In last 13years.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> Last of their beans that I grow was Sour crinkle.. strongest auto I ever grow smoked.. Strongest weed that I smoked In last 13years.


I've got some of those!!!


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've got some of those!!!


Yeah you lucky SOW , you told me on afn..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2018)

@MATTYMATT726, you're just the guy that I'm looking for... My light is at about 50%, should I turn it up more? I read that when it darker the buds get bigger and more potent... Ever heard of that before???


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> @MATTYMATT726, you're just the guy that I'm looking for... My light is at about 50%, should I turn it up more? I read that when it darker the buds get bigger and more potent... Ever heard of that before???


You aren't using the full wattage of you're light? Even at seedlings i never turn it down, just hang higher. Some feel some hours of dark have certian benifits. I know alot that go total darkness for 48-72 hours before chop. Plant gets scared of dying and pushes hard on trichs.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You aren't using the full wattage of you're light? Even at seedlings i never turn it down, just hang higher. Some feel some hours of dark have certian benifits. I know alot that go total darkness for 48-72 hours before chop. Plant gets scared of dying and pushes hard on trichs.


Right ,right!!! That's what it said!!! So I turned it up... I never use full power for fear of burning the plants, even when its all the way up...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Right ,right!!! That's what it said!!! So I turned it up... I never use full power for fear of burning the plants, even when its all the way up...


This is how i do it and it seems to be about right for most leds. Seedling stage is 24"-30" from plant. Veg is 18"-24" and Flower is 12"-18". Now how strong a light is depends on how far you need. You might get closer with a burple, but 12" in Flower seems good with the QB for me. No bleached buds or taco leaves from heat on my Ripley's the whole grow even with no fan/ac and temps of over 80. It just is easier to leave on full and go higher cause you need a light meter to actually know what its putting out if you lower it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Day 71 Forum stomper, mephisto genetics


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

the Blue Toof Special is starting to take off


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Day 71View attachment 4191059 Forum stomper, mephisto genetics


When you thinking of cutting? Hiw are the trichs? Looking for mostly cloudy or 30% or more ambers?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> When you thinking of cutting? Hiw are the trichs? Looking for mostly cloudy or 30% or more ambers?


Im gonna do like you did and let the leaves turn yellow... Im prepared to go to 85-90 days... 100 if i have to...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

That bitch looks good don't she?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna do like you did and let the leaves turn yellow... Im prepared to go to 85-90 days... 100 if i have to...


But i didn't go based on leaves. I went based on the first time i started to see amber as i like mostly cloudy and as little amber as possible.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That bitch looks good don't she?


Mephisto drop on Friday the 7th XD payday here i come.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4191061 the Blue Toof Special is starting to take off


If you could only see the inside of the plant you would be amazed!!! If this toof is just a late bloomer, and it reaches its full potential, I think its gonna be something special!!! Im glad that I let it go and do its thing...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Mephisto drop on Friday the 7th XD payday here i come.


I think I'm going to try and buy a car next weekend...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you could only see the inside of the plant you would be amazed!!! If this toof is just a late bloomer, and it reaches its full potential, I think its gonna be something special!!! Im glad that I let it go and do its thing...


Keep it fed in that coco. Everyday watering with nutes. If MC 6 grams a gal and last week -10 days just lower each feeding. I don't flush in coco cause it obviously causes salt problems and out of wack nute problems. In coco feeds from day 1 to chop is how i go.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 1, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I think I'm going to try and buy a car next weekend...


Boo! Car over Mephisto XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Boo! Car over Mephisto XD


I gotta get one dude... I need to get more hours so I can buy a bigger light and a bigger house... And a bigger batch of seeds... Oh yeah, I have to order some more megacrop nutes...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Keep it fed in that coco. Everyday watering with nutes. If MC 6 grams a gal and last week -10 days just lower each feeding. I don't flush in coco cause it obviously causes salt problems and out of wack nute problems. In coco feeds from day 1 to chop is how i go.


Ran out of mc... Still got the gh nutes...


----------



## CikaBika (Sep 2, 2018)

Did you smoke before S stomper??


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> Did you smoke before S stomper??


Nope, first time growing it... Never heard of it before... Been on vacation for the last 18yrs or so...


----------



## CikaBika (Sep 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nope, first time growing it... Never heard of it before... Been on vacation for the last 18yrs or so...



Its really hard to decide what to grow from them
I have samsquach Og, 24 carat and sour crack or crinkle I don't know..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Forum Stomper is finished!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Wouldn't it be something if they finished before the Toof does? Day 47...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wouldn't it be something if they finished before the Toof does? Day 47...View attachment 4192002


Day 73 for the Blue Toof Special... Unbelievable...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Mephisto drop on Friday the 7th XD payday here i come.


Ill have about 2-300 bucks to spend if I choose to... But im spending 101 dollars for forgotten cookies, gold glue,white chem...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ill have about 2-300 bucks to spend if I choose to... But im spending 101 dollars for forgotten cookies, gold glue,white chem...


1 think for 5 strains x5 seeds is $141. Thats what I'll be doing hopefully half 1 week and half the other. Itd be like $30-40 cheaper to just buy all 10 x5 seeds at once but can't afdord them all in the same week.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> 1 think for 5 strains x5 seeds is $141. Thats what I'll be doing hopefully half 1 week and half the other. Itd be like $30-40 cheaper to just buy all 10 x5 seeds at once but can't afdord them all in the same week.


Freebies come with these?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Freebies come with these?


Yes, but not sure if extra seeds of the ones you order since they are set in 5 or 10 packs, but freebies based on money spent should still be in place. Just know only the 10 new strains are available from th 7th through 9th. You gotta order your other stuff before or after the drop.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yes, but not sure if extra seeds of the ones you order since they are set in 5 or 10 packs, but freebies based on money spent should still be in place. Just know only the 10 new strains are available from th 7th through 9th. You gotta order your other stuff before or after the drop.


Right


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Right


Do you want all 10 or even 5? Its obviously cheaper to buy now cause the deal but if only 2-3 you want might as well wait till after the weekend deal and buy them as single 5/10 packs and save money that way.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Do you want all 10 or even 5? Its obviously cheaper to buy now cause the deal but if only 2-3 you want might as well wait till after the weekend deal and buy them as single 5/10 packs and save money that way.


I don't know what I'm going to do cause now my daughter is a freshman in college and she needs $265 asap... So that limlts what I can do...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do cause now my daughter is a freshman in college and she needs $265 asap... So that limlts what I can do...


Damn pops.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn pops.


Yeah I know... But what can I do??? Its my baby girl!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

Im gonna grab the 3 that I said earlier I was gonna get, fc, w. chem, gg... We'll see whose gets here faster... XD Im in stomper city right now!!!


----------



## CikaBika (Sep 5, 2018)

Mephisto will burried you with crap load of free seeds.Inthink they are giving 1-1 so for one bought you get one free seed


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna grab the 3 that I said earlier I was gonna get, fc, w. chem, gg... We'll see whose gets here faster... XD Im in stomper city right now!!! View attachment 4193118


So. Youll get seeds you cant grow yet mr 100000 days Blue Toof and ill get my seeds next week and still mad room if i wanted to pop any XP


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> So. Youll get seeds you cant grow yet mr 100000 days Blue Toof and ill get my seeds next week and still mad room if i wanted to pop any XP


I put my last toof in the pot, so now what you got to say, youngsta?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I put my last toof in the pot, so now what you got to say, youngsta?


Pops, i can EASILY fit 2-3 more 2 liter hempys under my light and like i said i hope to have another light by the end of the month. Ps 11 days old and looking good XD

Edit-11 days not 8.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> So. Youll get seeds you cant grow yet mr 100000 days Blue Toof and ill get my seeds next week and still mad room if i wanted to pop any XP


I'll get mine Saturday, sucka! Ordered mine today...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'll get mine Saturday, sucka! Ordered mine today...


Son, i gots 130+ seeds of almost 20 strains so how you like dem beans XD i gotta slow down a month so you can catch up on Mephisto goodies XP


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Pops, i can EASILY fit 2-3 more 2 liter hempys under my light and like i said i hope to have another light by the end of the month. Ps 11 days old and looking good XD
> 
> Edit-11 days not 8.


Damn boy youre doing the damn thang!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Damn boy youre doing the damn thang!!!


K, the D measuring contest is over. You win cause everyone knows us white Irish bous have small weiners, we just have the attitudes to work them like a mofo XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Damn boy youre doing the damn thang!!!


They're going to look good i believe for small pots.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> They're going to look good i believe for small pots.


What are they again?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Son, i gots 130+ seeds of almost 20 strains so how you like dem beans XD i gotta slow down a month so you can catch up on Mephisto goodies XP


Yeah you're killing me right now on the mephisto side, but I do have a lot of really good seeds from Useful, regs and fems... This is not a pissing contest tho, just some brothas kickin it...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What are they again?


They are 2 of the 4 SODK x Fantasmo Express you helped me find. Both parents more Sativa leaning so should be a tall girl even in the little bottles. Hope i get some nice as fuck buds concidering i might not find them again. Got 2 more for another time. Was surprised from 16' that they sprouted in 2 days after put in moist coco. Made me feel really good. Guy said they grew very nice but way to head/rush high for him. Either cut early or serious Sativa in them. Excited either way.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah you're killing me right now on the mephisto side, but I do have a lot of really good seeds from Useful, regs and fems... This is not a pissing contest tho, just some brothas kickin it...


Not Mephisto, doesn't count XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Not Mephisto, doesn't count XD


Boooooooo!!! Not fair!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> They are 2 of the 4 SODK x Fantasmo Express you helped me find. Both parents more Sativa leaning so should be a tall girl even in the little bottles. Hope i get some nice as fuck buds concidering i might not find them again. Got 2 more for another time. Was surprised from 16' that they sprouted in 2 days after put in moist coco. Made me feel really good. Guy said they grew very nice but way to head/rush high for him. Either cut early or serious Sativa in them. Excited either way.


Glad to see that they are legit!!! Makes me feel good knowing that I have helped someone accomplish a dream...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Glad to see that they are legit!!! Makes me feel good knowing that I have helped someone accomplish a dream...


Legit seeds for sure. We'll see if they auto and if they look like SODK or Fantasmo before we call it a win. On the other hand, they are 10 unknown seeds that i payd for $35 so $3.50 a seed wont be bad if they are bunk ass genetics or god knows what XD giving the 6 auto regs to someone anyways so not like I'll matter about them.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh yeah Nitty. Mitch posted info on the strains on AFN. Gotta read what he put for the Fourm Stomper x Orange Diesel XD getting her for reals.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Oh yeah Nitty. Mitch posted info on the strains on AFN. Gotta read what he put for the Fourm Stomper x Orange Diesel XD getting her for reals.


Where, when


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Oh yeah Nitty. Mitch posted info on the strains on AFN. Gotta read what he put for the Fourm Stomper x Orange Diesel XD getting her for reals.


I found it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

That toof special is coming into her own now... 76 days... This is the strangest plant that ive seen besides that nl big bud auto that I had in my last grow... But the toof is going to be much better...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2018)

Stomper twins... Day 50


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 6, 2018)

Well Nitty man, i think after MUCH thought today and the fact itd be a super tight week while i finish catching up on last months stuff i got behind on when starting my job(be fully up to date after this week) im passing on the new drop. I might pick up a few at reg price next week if they are any left i like but the reality is i have Strawberry Nuggets, Orange Diesel, Forgotten Cookies, Fugue State, Double Grape, 2x Stilton Special, Creme de la Chem, Fantasmo Express and Hubbabubbasmellascope all of which are in the crosses. The only genes in the new crosses i don't have are 3 Bears OG and Toof Decay so id just be buying F1 of parents i already have almost all of. I do hope i can pickup at a minimum the Orange Diesel x Fourm Stomper though.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Sep 6, 2018)

Im growing a sour blues right now, its got one of those flat stems where it looks like two stems siamesed. It splits at the next node, some really nice branching happening on its own. My girls are all super squat from this cob light rack I have set up with the cobs really close together.

Sour is in the pink trash can


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well Nitty man, i think after MUCH thought today and the fact itd be a super tight week while i finish catching up on last months stuff i got behind on when starting my job(be fully up to date after this week) im passing on the new drop. I might pick up a few at reg price next week if they are any left i like but the reality is i have Strawberry Nuggets, Orange Diesel, Forgotten Cookies, Fugue State, Double Grape, 2x Stilton Special, Creme de la Chem, Fantasmo Express and Hubbabubbasmellascope all of which are in the crosses. The only genes in the new crosses i don't have are 3 Bears OG and Toof Decay so id just be buying F1 of parents i already have almost all of. I do hope i can pickup at a minimum the Orange Diesel x Fourm Stomper though.


Im passing too. There's too much going on right now and I need the money that I would have spent for more important things... Like a freshman daughter in college...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im passing too. There's too much going on right now and I need the money that I would have spent for more important things... Like a freshman daughter in college...


Agreed on that. I'd give the litte devil anything she asked for if for my little girl. BTW, 14 days old today and look at them growing XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Agreed on that. I'd give the litte devil anything she asked for if for my little girl. BTW, 14 days old today and look at them growing XD


Very nice... So all is not lost for you then...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2018)

Fuck it, bought cdlc x fantasmo express, & pnp.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Very nice... So all is not lost for you then...


What do you mean?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fuck it, bought cdlc x fantasmo express, & pnp.


Gonna try to grab Chem x Fantasmo if left next week. Its a tie with Orange x Foum for what i want the most. I concidered grabbing them and Grape x Stilton but is what it is.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 7, 2018)

-_- well the Orange Diesel x Fourm Stomper is already sold out 2 1/2 hours in. Go figure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> -_- well the Orange Diesel x Fourm Stomper is already sold out 2 1/2 hours in. Go figure.


Ohhhhhhh shiiiiiitttt!!! I had them in the cart but took them off


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> What do you mean?


Those are the sodk x fantasmo express right?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> What do you mean?


You still have a mephisto grow going


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Those are the sodk x fantasmo express right?


Yeah and looking pretty. Ate a pice of that budder before laying down and tingly legs snd toes and some of the best sperl ive had in awhile.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yeah and looking pretty. Ate a pice of that budder before laying down and tingly legs snd toes and some of the best sperl ive had in awhile.


I had the orange biscuits on my list and changed it... Doh!!! But im interested in seeing what the strawberry nuggets are going to be like... And the cdlc x fantasmo express...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I had the orange biscuits on my list and changed it... Doh!!! But im interested in seeing what the strawberry nuggets are going to be like... And the cdlc x fantasmo express...


Not really didsapointed about it, just shiws my insticnt was right that it sounded Frie. Only 1 so far sold out. But the reality is they are all F1. I have Fourm Stomper and Orange Diesel so all id need to do is cross them 1 time to get the same seeds. Thats why i figured id just pass on them and see what ones come back as limited in F2 form. Oragne Biscuts selling out under 3 hours will likley make her come back XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Not really didsapointed about it, just shiws my insticnt was right that it sounded Frie. Only 1 so far sold out. But the reality is they are all F1. I have Fourm Stomper and Orange Diesel so all id need to do is cross them 1 time to get the same seeds. Thats why i figured id just pass on them and see what ones come back as limited in F2 form. Oragne Biscuts selling out under 3 hours will likley make her come back XD


Yeah we'll get it later... Im mad that I couldn't get the FC ,white chem, and the gg... If that order would have went through, I would probably have gotten them tomorrow... Maybe today...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah we'll get it later... Im mad that I couldn't get the FC ,white chem, and the gg... If that order would have went through, I would probably have gotten them tomorrow... Maybe today...


I had thought you did grab them all? So you scrapped that order whole and only got the 2 from today? I could've swore you still bought 3 the other day cause you said the order went through after you altered it from the Amazon fees?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I had thought you did grab them all? So you scrapped that order whole and only got the 2 from today? I could've swore you still bought 3 the other day cause you said the order went through after you altered it from the Amazon fees?


Nope, didn't go through...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nope, didn't go through...


Well you need some good Sativa in your twnt. SODK and that CDLC x Fantasmo will lift youre spirits XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 8, 2018)

Well Nitty -_- i dug DEEEEEEEEEEP down and got 5x5. Fel po'd though and should've just ordered them yesterday to not miss out on the GD Orange Biscuts. But truth is i only wanted 7 of the 10 and today the Purple Nuggets sold out too, so those were 2 of my 7. Made buying the 5 easy cause i didn't have to pick 2 to leave out XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well Nitty -_- i dug DEEEEEEEEEEP down and got 5x5. Fel po'd though and should've just ordered them yesterday to not miss out on the GD Orange Biscuts. But truth is i only wanted 7 of the 10 and today the Purple Nuggets sold out too, so those were 2 of my 7. Made buying the 5 easy cause i didn't have to pick 2 to leave out XD


What did that run you?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What did that run you?


€133.25 euros came to $154 but damn paypal tool $160.01 so $5 and change in a fee. Dick suckers.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 8, 2018)

The more i thought about it the more i just kept trying to find reasons to both buy and not buy them. Not going tou use the $160 on anything before next payday and even though i don't need them per se, always good to have a steady supply. $800 so far so another 5-6 strains will put me $1000 in seeds and close to 200 seeds and 30 strains. Than i can just buy a new one here or there depending on what comes out next year.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> The more i thought about it the more i just kept trying to find reasons to both buy and not buy them. Not going tou use the $160 on anything before next payday and even though i don't need them per se, always good to have a steady supply. $800 so far so another 5-6 strains will put me $1000 in seeds and close to 200 seeds and 30 strains. Than i can just buy a new one here or there depending on what comes out next year.


You're not going to be able to plant all those seeds in your lifetime...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You're not going to be able to plant all those seeds in your lifetime...


When i get a bigger light, 4x4 i'll do 4-5 and 2.5 months average so we'll say 20 plants a year. I got about 6-7 years worth atm XD. I need to know all your Meph seeds again so we can do 1 together. You'll need to tell me when you're close to having space. 3-4 weeks and my 2 in there now will be about halfway so throw in 1-2 more than.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2018)

Plants are almost touching the light... Gotta do something quick!!! Might have to crop these ladies... Closer than in the picture...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Plants are almost touching the light... Gotta do something quick!!! Might have to crop these ladies... Closer than in the picture...View attachment 4195453


Take youre thumb and finger and squish the main untill its mushy and bent over but don't actually break it by bending it. Supee crop XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Take youre thumb and finger and squish the main untill its mushy and bent over but don't actually break it by bending it. Supee crop XD


I'm gonna do it in a minute...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2018)

Old Toof Special


----------



## CikaBika (Sep 9, 2018)

Sour crrinkle.. bad soil..
 



Frank Nitty said:


> Stomper twins... Day 50View attachment 4193802


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Old Toof Special View attachment 4195630


Damn Nitty. Kinda gotta be glad she gave youthe blue balls and made you wait. Shes frosting up like crazy.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 9, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> Sour crrinkle.. bad soil..
> View attachment 4195767


Wish i could report you for Mephisto abuse XD that sucks when something unexpected ruins your work. Coco will fix that bad soil shit XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn Nitty. Kinda gotta be glad she gave youthe blue balls and made you wait. Shes frosting up like crazy.


I told you that I would... Had to... Just had a feeling about her... I planted the other toof and she's up and running!!! We'll see how she does this time around...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I told you that I would... Had to... Just had a feeling about her... I planted the other toof and she's up and running!!! We'll see how she does this time around...


No. You wanted to kill her. Do you have reg CldC or just the cross with Fantasmo you just bought?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> No. You wanted to kill her. Do you have reg CldC or just the cross with Fantasmo you just bought?


I didn't want to kill her... Never did I say that... Man,when this plant is done,it's going to be heavy!!! I don't think it will be much longer before she's ready... I only have the cross I just bought...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Wish i could report you for Mephisto abuse XD that sucks when something unexpected ruins your work. Coco will fix that bad soil shit XD


Here you go...


----------



## CikaBika (Sep 10, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Wish i could report you for Mephisto abuse XD that sucks when something unexpected ruins your work. Coco will fix that bad soil shit XD


it was in some coco peat mix that they sold as soil..almost list all seedlings .I transplanted them in final.moment..

24carat


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 12, 2018)

Damn Nitty. Mephisto broke AFN XD. Well here are my 2 little truckers on 18 days. Man they look good for the 2 liter pots huh?


----------



## Dendrophilly (Sep 12, 2018)

Giving soil time to cook and chill helps.

Heres an update on my sour blues.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 12, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn Nitty. Mephisto broke AFN XD. Well here are my 2 little truckers on 18 days. Man they look good for the 2 liter pots huh?


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Dendrophilly (Sep 12, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn Nitty. Mephisto broke AFN XD. Well here are my 2 little truckers on 18 days. Man they look good for the 2 liter pots huh?


I would paint or tape over your bottles to avoid light reaching the roots.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 12, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> I would paint or tape over your bottles to avoid light reaching the roots.


Sounds about right


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 12, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> I would paint or tape over your bottles to avoid light reaching the roots.


Yeah, i used the green ones to get some protection while young. Illlook around for black electrical tape and cover them.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Sep 18, 2018)

Blue cheese from big buddah on the left and the sour blues going into flower.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 20, 2018)

Forum stompers day 64... Im gonna take em to 85 days and see how they bulk up...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4202518 View attachment 4202519 View attachment 4202520 View attachment 4202521 View attachment 4202518 View attachment 4202520 View attachment 4202521
> Forum stompers day 64... Im gonna take em to 85 days and see how they bulk up...


Good looking XD


----------



## 3B ID (Sep 20, 2018)

do you LST these?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 20, 2018)

3B ID said:


> do you LST these?


Topped em weeks ago... That's it...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 25, 2018)

Told you to get as many seeds as you can. Mitch just posted on AFN that Mephisto can no longer accept Paypal from US/UK for orders. Send $ in the mail, crazy Bitcoin exchange or bank transfers while they TRY to get credit usage. Had a feeling that there would be a bump in their road eventually. Glad i got everything from current stock aside from Cosmic Queen atm.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Told you to get as many seeds as you can. Mitch just posted on AFN that Mephisto can no longer accept Paypal from US/UK for orders. Send $ in the mail, crazy Bitcoin exchange or bank transfers while they TRY to get credit usage. Had a feeling that there would be a bump in their road eventually. Glad i got everything from current stock aside from Cosmic Queen atm.


Oh well, it was fun while it lasted... Ive got enough to keep me occupied for the next year or two... You are definitely good for a while!!! Might have to buy some from you!!! If I pay you then I might get my goods!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh well, it was fun while it lasted... Ive got enough to keep me occupied for the next year or two... You are definitely good for a while!!! Might have to buy some from you!!! If I pay you then I might get my goods!!!


No payments. Im sending them. I actually was thinking about it and you just bought Gold Glue and Forgotten Cookies right? That was 2 i was sending you so i might as well send 2 others plus the Double Grape if you still wanted that one. I've been meaning to ask you but I've been sick with the weather FINNALY changing and getting cooler for me and been really tired latley. Im like a baby when sick and miserable like a mofo when too hot, hungry or tired XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> No payments. Im sending them. I actually was thinking about it and you just bought Gold Glue and Forgotten Cookies right? That was 2 i was sending you so i might as well send 2 others plus the Double Grape if you still wanted that one. I've been meaning to ask you but I've been sick with the weather FINNALY changing and getting cooler for me and been really tired latley. Im like a baby when sick and miserable like a mofo when too hot, hungry or tired XD


You are a funny guy!!! No, I was gonna get them Fri... FC, GG, and WW... Dude, as long as they are from mephisto, send me whatever!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You are a funny guy!!! No, I was gonna get them Fri... FC, GG, and WW... Dude, as long as they are from mephisto, send me whatever!!!


Thought you did buy them, but yeah. Than ill look at all 37? and send you something good. As a matter of fact, i should send you x1 each of the special freebies from Illuinautos drop i got, Sour Stomper x Fantasmo, Sour Stomper x CdlC, Sour Livers x 3 Bears OG(they siad this is a STINKER big time) and the Double grape.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Thought you did buy them, but yeah. Than ill look at all 37? and send you something good. As a matter of fact, i should send you x1 each of the special freebies from Illuinautos drop i got, Sour Stomper x Fantasmo, Sour Stomper x CdlC, Sour Livers x 3 Bears OG(they siad this is a STINKER big time) and the Double grape.


Send it !!! You remember the mystery bagseed plant that I had put outside a while back? I think its GSC!!! My cousin from CA came over and had some GSC with him and it smells exactly like the buds on this plant... Small, rock hard buds... Look at the stalk!!! This plant has been here since the end of the first grow, maybe a week or so older than the first toof and stomper... You said that you would hate for me to have to go through all of the bs and it turned out to be male... Not this time!!! I wish I could clone one of these branches... I might just take off the bigger buds and reveg it...  This is my version of mainlining /manifolding...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice. Im looking through all the descriptions cause i distinctly remember some of their strains that grow golf ball sized hard nuggs. Want that rather than long ass colas to trim XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nice. Im looking through all the descriptions cause i distinctly remember some of their strains that grow golf ball sized hard nuggs. Want that rather than long ass colas to trim XD


For sure!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Thought you did buy them, but yeah. Than ill look at all 37? and send you something good. As a matter of fact, i should send you x1 each of the special freebies from Illuinautos drop i got, Sour Stomper x Fantasmo, Sour Stomper x CdlC, Sour Livers x 3 Bears OG(they siad this is a STINKER big time) and the Double grape.


I ordered them but the money didn't go through... Then I turned around and got the ct and pn and the ip freebie...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I ordered them but the money didn't go through... Then I turned around and got the ct and pn and the ip freebie...


So hard to keep up. I thought after that mess and the Illuminautos you posted that you got these ones too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> So hard to keep up. I thought after that mess and the Illuminautos you posted that you got these ones too.


Kept putting it off and now look what happened


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Kept putting it off and now look what happened


Well, after a 3 hour nap between work last night and tonight XD i saw Meph said order by credit/debit card is what they are working twords and bank transfer seem to be an option but 1 guy said his bank charged a $75 fee and that shit aint flying with me.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, after a 3 hour nap between work last night and tonight XD i saw Meph said order by credit/debit card is what they are working twords and bank transfer seem to be an option but 1 guy said his bank charged a $75 fee and that shit aint flying with me.


Me neither baby boyyyyeeee!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 26, 2018)

Didn't forget about Dendrophilly either. Still planing to get these 6 auto regs out to you too. Nitty will tell you to not believe me but i will.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 26, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Didn't forget about Dendrophilly either. Still planing to get these 6 auto regs out to you too. Nitty will tell you to not believe me but i will.


If you don't mind waiting forever XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 26, 2018)

Damn


Frank Nitty said:


> If you don't mind waiting forever XD


 Its on now. Going to get the postage today mofo XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 26, 2018)

Woke up


MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn
> 
> Its on now. Going to get the postage today mofo XD


Heeheeheeeeeee!!!....DRAMA!!! Wake up this morning to get ready for work ,go to check on my plants and there's water all over the place!!! For some reason my autopots overflowed!!! So now I'm missing work cause I have to get the water up...-_- grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 26, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn
> 
> Its on now. Going to get the postage today mofo XD[/QUOTE  I hear you talking about it... Toof 2 is doing well, way better than the first toof... Day 19...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Woke up
> 
> Heeheeheeeeeee!!!....DRAMA!!! Wake up this morning to get ready for work ,go to check on my plants and there's water all over the place!!! For some reason my autopots overflowed!!! So now I'm missing work cause I have to get the water up...-_- grrrrrrr!!!


Damn. Never had that problem.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 30, 2018)

Almost done...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 30, 2018)

Vwry nice Nitty.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 30, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Vwry nice Nitty.


Thanks, its going good right now..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2018)

Look at the roots!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 13, 2018)

@Frank Nitty, where's the update XD. Happy birthday big guy. I was going to grab you a mixed pack of random seeds from Meph for a complete surprise, but with the no card i decided to go a different direction. One i have looked into and been wanting to make a splash myself(small one since im almost 200 seeds commited to Meph) and went to Greenpoint seeds for this. They are photo and reg -_- but i have found that they have a good rep and even unlucky 1 of 10 female sounds like it will bring fire. Im sure youll get better ratio though. I got you 2 that i am also getting myself as long as they last next week as they are short stock and discontinued. Let me know when you get them and i hope you will like them and they bring some heat.

Ps REALLY want the Blue Dream x Stardawg cross XD next week for sure.


----------



## casperd (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at the roots!!! View attachment 4210541


rofl i thaught it was a crappy ass nug i need to get my eyes checked


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> @Frank Nitty, where's the update XD. Happy birthday big guy. I was going to grab you a mixed pack of random seeds from Meph for a complete surprise, but with the no card i decided to go a different direction. One i have looked into and been wanting to make a splash myself(small one since im almost 200 seeds commited to Meph) and went to Greenpoint seeds for this. They are photo and reg -_- but i have found that they have a good rep and even unlucky 1 of 10 female sounds like it will bring fire. Im sure youll get better ratio though. I got you 2 that i am also getting myself as long as they last next week as they are short stock and discontinued. Let me know when you get them and i hope you will like them and they bring some heat.
> 
> Ps REALLY want the Blue Dream x Stardawg cross XD next week for sure.


Wow!!! Thanks bro!!! I wasn't expecting that at all... Ill have to get you something for Xmas... I appreciate what you have done... What's up with you stranger?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wow!!! Thanks bro!!! I wasn't expecting that at all... Ill have to get you something for Xmas... I appreciate what you have done... What's up with you stranger?


Oh stop it. I was gonna make up for the mail thingy somehow. I had seen a plant in a hournal i was in love with and saw what it was and looked at Greenpoint(read some ggod and some bad but felt like the good way outshined the bad) so i was looking at their stuff and saw a good number i though id like. Now funny, every strain has his Male Stardawg(Chem genes XD always a plus) as the dad to every strain. Yup thought weird as hell, but some seem to fit so well. I got you 2 10 packs cause regs not feminized(figuerd if you did good on reg autos you could figure out sexing with these) and tried to remember they were for you not me XD bit didn't know excatly youre taste so i got you 2 that i hoped weren't too borring for you. When you get them I'll explain my choices. As for me, got my 4 2 gal auto pots and 4 air domes and Tupar comes next week. Had to wait on my QB till next week or itd be super tight this week, my 2 2 liter hempys are 50 days today so 3-5 weeks more. Id say 2-3 weeks cause waiting on light we can get our grow on. Im going x2 Chemdogging and x2 Stwawberry Nuggets. Pumped. First time im wxpanding in the tent, gonna have the 4 2 gal aotu pots on rez and prob have 1 3.9 gal just hand water. Ill have 2 135 QBs on them so plenty to work with. Maybe Nov. Grab the last 2 135s to fully fill my 4x4.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Oh stop it. I was gonna make up for the mail thingy somehow. I had seen a plant in a hournal i was in love with and saw what it was and looked at Greenpoint(read some ggod and some bad but felt like the good way outshined the bad) so i was looking at their stuff and saw a good number i though id like. Now funny, every strain has his Male Stardawg(Chem genes XD always a plus) as the dad to every strain. Yup thought weird as hell, but some seem to fit so well. I got you 2 10 packs cause regs not feminized(figuerd if you did good on reg autos you could figure out sexing with these) and tried to remember they were for you not me XD bit didn't know excatly youre taste so i got you 2 that i hoped weren't too borring for you. When you get them I'll explain my choices. As for me, got my 4 2 gal auto pots and 4 air domes and Tupar comes next week. Had to wait on my QB till next week or itd be super tight this week, my 2 2 liter hempys are 50 days today so 3-5 weeks more. Id say 2-3 weeks cause waiting on light we can get our grow on. Im going x2 Chemdogging and x2 Stwawberry Nuggets. Pumped. First time im wxpanding in the tent, gonna have the 4 2 gal aotu pots on rez and prob have 1 3.9 gal just hand water. Ill have 2 135 QBs on them so plenty to work with. Maybe Nov. Grab the last 2 135s to fully fill my 4x4.


Daaaaammmm!!! They look really good!!! Now I'm really glad that I found those for you!!! Looks like they are truly what he said they were!!! Well right now I have a jungle on my hands!!! I had to tear down my mylar and get rid of the other cabinet... Now my toof is suffering cause I have to keep moving it around... So my girls son keeps doing dumb shit that brings the pigs around,so now I have to keep moving shit around


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Oh stop it. I was gonna make up for the mail thingy somehow. I had seen a plant in a hournal i was in love with and saw what it was and looked at Greenpoint(read some ggod and some bad but felt like the good way outshined the bad) so i was looking at their stuff and saw a good number i though id like. Now funny, every strain has his Male Stardawg(Chem genes XD always a plus) as the dad to every strain. Yup thought weird as hell, but some seem to fit so well. I got you 2 10 packs cause regs not feminized(figuerd if you did good on reg autos you could figure out sexing with these) and tried to remember they were for you not me XD bit didn't know excatly youre taste so i got you 2 that i hoped weren't too borring for you. When you get them I'll explain my choices. As for me, got my 4 2 gal auto pots and 4 air domes and Tupar comes next week. Had to wait on my QB till next week or itd be super tight this week, my 2 2 liter hempys are 50 days today so 3-5 weeks more. Id say 2-3 weeks cause waiting on light we can get our grow on. Im going x2 Chemdogging and x2 Stwawberry Nuggets. Pumped. First time im wxpanding in the tent, gonna have the 4 2 gal aotu pots on rez and prob have 1 3.9 gal just hand water. Ill have 2 135 QBs on them so plenty to work with. Maybe Nov. Grab the last 2 135s to fully fill my 4x4.


Mostly all of greenpoint seeds have Stardawg in them... I like to catch them during the auctions... I haven't been on that site in a while... They have a decent forum... Nothing about autos though, at least I don't think they do... They barely fuck with fems... But they do have some good seeds... You should have checked out my dude Useful Seeds at great lakes genetics... Useful is that dude for real!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

Where did you get that Avatar?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mostly all of greenpoint seeds have Stardawg in them... I like to catch them during the auctions... I haven't been on that site in a while... They have a decent forum... Nothing about autos though, at least I don't think they do... They barely fuck with fems... But they do have some good seeds... You should have checked out my dude Useful Seeds at great lakes genetics... Useful is that dude for real!!!


I didn't know you had anything from GP. And while i didn't know GP name all that well, i never heard of useful untill you bought them. I have been meaning to pickup Super Lemon Haze from Greenhouse, Ghost Train Haze from Rare Dankness, Blue Dream auto from HSO and Fast buds to compaire them but my main from before Mephisto, Attitude declined my card last week even though plenty monies. I feel it was the wrong zip code tied to my card so i have to try a few to get the right 1 and never tried. And that sucks about the cabinets and GF son shit. He old enough to be on his own? Might be time to cut her loose if he will cause problems for you and she can't be grown up to let him impact you and her. You gotta love your kids but not let them drag you down with their decisions. Well, if youd like ill tell you what i bought. Already got the order recipt so likley they will get there next week as i believe they are US.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mostly all of greenpoint seeds have Stardawg in them... I like to catch them during the auctions... I haven't been on that site in a while... They have a decent forum... Nothing about autos though, at least I don't think they do... They barely fuck with fems... But they do have some good seeds... You should have checked out my dude Useful Seeds at great lakes genetics... Useful is that dude for real!!!


This is a useful fem plant... OC x CD  its starting to show pistils... 2nd week of flower...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Where did you get that Avatar?


Shit, had that for years. No way id remember. Never cared to change it.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is a useful fem plant... OC x CD View attachment 4215129 its starting to show pistils... 2nd week of flower...


Dont know what the abbreviations are XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

Here's another one of usefuls plants... GG x CD... Its pistiling up too!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

Baby gas and guns...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Dont know what the abbreviations are XD


Orange cookies x chocolate diesel, gorilla glue x chocolate diesel fem seeds


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 13, 2018)

Well, i just satisfied some longtime lurking curiosities. I got x3 of Sensi Seeds Durban Poison and x3 Serious Seeds Kali Mist. Both fem and 90% SATIVA. Durban is 50-70 and Kali is 70-84 days flower.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, i just satisfied some longtime lurking curiosities. I got x3 of Sensi Seeds Durban Poison and x3 Serious Seeds Kali Mist. Both fem and 90% SATIVA. Durban is 50-70 and Kali is 70-84 days flower.


Autos?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Autos?


Nah. Fem photos XD i had always wanted to try the Kali Mist and Durban always looked killer as well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I didn't know you had anything from GP. And while i didn't know GP name all that well, i never heard of useful untill you bought them. I have been meaning to pickup Super Lemon Haze from Greenhouse, Ghost Train Haze from Rare Dankness, Blue Dream auto from HSO and Fast buds to compaire them but my main from before Mephisto, Attitude declined my card last week even though plenty monies. I feel it was the wrong zip code tied to my card so i have to try a few to get the right 1 and never tried. And that sucks about the cabinets and GF son shit. He old enough to be on his own? Might be time to cut her loose if he will cause problems for you and she can't be grown up to let him impact you and her. You gotta love your kids but not let them drag you down with their decisions. Well, if youd like ill tell you what i bought. Already got the order recipt so likley they will get there next week as i believe they are US.


Colorado is where they are... Same as mephisto...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nah. Fem photos XD i had always wanted to try the Kali Mist and Durban always looked killer as well.


Yeah I know, I was looking at some Durban Poison myself...


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Oct 13, 2018)

I saw your post in that other thread. Same old stuff here. I'll be on here more often with new gear, new light build and some tricks up my sleeve. Only thing I currently have growing is two Lowryder #2 males i'm collecting pollen on for my auto breeding project. 1 week max on those because they gave me plenty of pollen for my first project. Clean and sterilize the grow room and start some photo's and auto's very very soon. Keep you guys updated.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I saw your post in that other thread. Same old stuff here. I'll be on here more often with new gear, new light build and some tricks up my sleeve. Only thing I currently have growing is two Lowryder #2 males i'm collecting pollen on for my auto breeding project. 1 week max on those because they gave me plenty of pollen for my first project. Clean and sterilize the grow room and start some photo's and auto's very very soon. Keep you guys updated.


Ill be waiting...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 16, 2018)

@Frank Nitty, where ya hiding out latley? XD got tracking info and that package should get to you Thursday. Im on a string of can't get it right though. I've read some bad stuff about Gu they guy at greenpoint latley, but i really thought he had a good ass rep. Now the thread is +1500 pages so says something good IMO, but people think he lost his prize Male Stardog and say the genes are not good now and some marketing sale gone wrong have people pissed at him. Im hoping i just couldn't read all the good due to how long it is. Ill be POd if i gave you bad shit. Makes it worse, 1 that i sent you had a hermie problem and hope they had new seed stock by now -_- if i ever send you somethi g again remind me of the first 2 ding dong moves and just throw me hints of what you want XD stay well, happy as fk growing. Gotta nap for work in 7 hours.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> @Frank Nitty, where ya hiding out latley? XD got tracking info and that package should get to you Thursday. Im on a string of can't get it right though. I've read some bad stuff about Gu they guy at greenpoint latley, but i really thought he had a good ass rep. Now the thread is +1500 pages so says something good IMO, but people think he lost his prize Male Stardog and say the genes are not good now and some marketing sale gone wrong have people pissed at him. Im hoping i just couldn't read all the good due to how long it is. Ill be POd if i gave you bad shit. Makes it worse, 1 that i sent you had a hermie problem and hope they had new seed stock by now -_- if i ever send you somethi g again remind me of the first 2 ding dong moves and just throw me hints of what you want XD stay well, happy as fk growing. Gotta nap for work in 7 hours.


I went to greenpoint today and the auction is going on right now!!! Did you check the greenpoint thread here? Let's look into it...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I went to greenpoint today and the auction is going on right now!!! Did you check the greenpoint thread here? Let's look into it...


Yeah i read like the last 20-25 pages or so. Nasty fuckers all over that thread. Yoda/Heisengrow to note and few others man. It CRAZY. On AFN(still looking for Meph updates, Brad hi ted a sale could be coming up. Probs the Great Walker Kush) so like if anything i might try to snag 1 GP pack of the Dreamcatcher but can't buy more than 1 with them being reg and not sure fems. I don't have the lights/setup to pop 10 seeds looking for females and picking bet 1or 2. Thats why i caved and got you 2 reg strains cause you have 2 tents and dis have 2 cabs. Figured you could like going pheno hunting with some regs and finding something you dig.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 17, 2018)

So, got my Tupar today and ordering another QB this Fri hopefully, so with my 2 hempys being 54 days today, 4 weeks MAX they should have left. Maybe 2 more weeks and we can start our grow so my plants wont be crowded under 1 light. Let me k ow when youll have room open and ready to start some Chemdogging.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 17, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yeah i read like the last 20-25 pages or so. Nasty fuckers all over that thread. Yoda/Heisengrow to note and few others man. It CRAZY. On AFN(still looking for Meph updates, Brad hi ted a sale could be coming up. Probs the Great Walker Kush) so like if anything i might try to snag 1 GP pack of the Dreamcatcher but can't buy more than 1 with them being reg and not sure fems. I don't have the lights/setup to pop 10 seeds looking for females and picking bet 1or 2. Thats why i caved and got you 2 reg strains cause you have 2 tents and dis have 2 cabs. Figured you could like going pheno hunting with some regs and finding something you dig.


Yeah im liking the idea of pheno hunting!!! Those two guys are a plague of epic proportions!!! Everywhere they go they fuck up the mood of the people...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah im liking the idea of pheno hunting!!! Those two guys are a plague of epic proportions!!! Everywhere they go they fuck up the mood of the people...


I thought youd be interested. Tracking shows they are in Cleveland distribution center at 4am so maybe even today XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 17, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I thought youd be interested. Tracking shows they are in Cleveland distribution center at 4am so maybe even today XD


Yeah ,they will probably be here by the time I get home from work... I got some Skywalker x Fruity Pebbles auto seeds from a dude to test and see if i get some different phenotypes than he has... People seem to see something in me that makes them feel that I could be a great grower... Shit, I just have a great seedbank... Thanks to you!!! And autos are easy to deal with so its not like im doing a whole lot ,the lights and the megacrop nutes are doing the work...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah ,they will probably be here by the time I get home from work... I got some Skywalker x Fruity Pebbles auto seeds from a dude to test and see if i get some different phenotypes than he has... People seem to see something in me that makes them feel that I could be a great grower... Shit, I just have a great seedbank... Thanks to you!!! And autos are easy to deal with so its not like im doing a whole lot ,the lights and the megacrop nutes are doing the work...


Nah, you definatley are a good grenthumb for sure.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 18, 2018)

Woo hoo! Can i get a hallelujah @Frank Nitty? Delivery 17 minutes ago XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Woo hoo! Can i get a hallelujah @Frank Nitty? Delivery 17 minutes ago XD


Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 18, 2018)

I can't wait to get home and see what you got me


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I can't wait to get home and see what you got me


Oh damn. You working -_- i thought you had worked nights like me. Must've been confised at some point. I thi k you'll be ok with them. Some strains are for some and so e are not. But you seem like a chill guy so like i said, i thi k there was alittle me in the decision when picking them but i feel you'll like em XD


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thought i'd join the party again. 2x Mephisto- 24 Carat popped soil 5 days ago. They will be topped and either spread out with ties or maybe do a small scrog. Start a thread soon or might just start my micro thread back up because damn it this time i'm keeping them small.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 21, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Thought i'd join the party again. 2x Mephisto- 24 Carat popped soil 5 days ago. They will be topped and either spread out with ties or maybe do a small scrog. Start a thread soon or might just start my micro thread back up because damn it this time i'm keeping them small.


Nitty and i are getting ready to do Chemdoggings together anytime now. Just waiting on him to get enough space and my last item(2nd 135 watt QB) to come in next 2 weeks(Kurt said 7-9 days before shipped to all the sales XD). I plan on x2 Chemdogging, x2 Strawberry Nuggets and possibly a Gold Glue/Green Ctack or even a 24 Carat making the 24 genes strong in my next full grow as well.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Oct 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nitty and i are getting ready to do Chemdoggings together anytime now. Just waiting on him to get enough space and my last item(2nd 135 watt QB) to come in next 2 weeks(Kurt said 7-9 days before shipped to all the sales XD). I plan on x2 Chemdogging, x2 Strawberry Nuggets and possibly a Gold Glue/Green Ctack or even a 24 Carat making the 24 genes strong in my next full grow as well.


Chemdoggin is in my top 5 for auto's. Just scored 2 10 packs of Dreamcatcher from Greenpoint on auction cheap. So Greenpoint Gear in the photo tent with CXB3590's and Mephisto with my new Citizen 1212 cob build.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 21, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Chemdoggin is in my top 5 for auto's. Just scored 2 10 packs of Dreamcatcher from Greenpoint on auction cheap. So Greenpoint Gear in the photo tent with CXB3590's and Mephisto with my new Citizen 1212 cob build.


I was thinking of getting Dreamcatcher. Got Nitty Durban x Stardawg and Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg for his bday. I recently just bought fems of Sensi Durban and Serious Kali Mist since I've always been intrested. Im eventually going to buy Hso BD auto and Fast Buds as well to compaire side by side.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyone done Mephisto Sour Crack interested in your experience? They say around 60 days yet mine looks to go at least 70 - maybe 75 days. Interested in hearing from others


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 21, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Anyone done Mephisto Sour Crack interested in your experience? They say around 60 days yet mine looks to go at least 70 - maybe 75 days. Interested in hearing from others


I bought them but didn't run yet because they used the Indica dom Sour Crack which i didn't see till i bought vs the HSO photos i liked that were Sativa dom Sour Crack. I will still eventually run them, but kinda on the back seat for that reason.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nitty and i are getting ready to do Chemdoggings together anytime now. Just waiting on him to get enough space and my last item(2nd 135 watt QB) to come in next 2 weeks(Kurt said 7-9 days before shipped to all the sales XD). I plan on x2 Chemdogging, x2 Strawberry Nuggets and possibly a Gold Glue/Green Ctack or even a 24 Carat making the 24 genes strong in my next full grow as well.


Talk to me now...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Anyone done Mephisto Sour Crack interested in your experience? They say around 60 days yet mine looks to go at least 70 - maybe 75 days. Interested in hearing from others


I have them also and haven't run them... I've got too many seeds that I have to try its hard to decide what to do next...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Talk to me now... View attachment 4219215 View attachment 4219221


So you're a big kid now huh XD? Whats up Nitty. Should be ready for full time grow end of the mo th. Gotta wait 7-9 days before my light ships. Could veg 4 under the 135 now easily but those 2 2ltrs got just about 3-4 weeks left so figure id wait for the extra light.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> So you're a big kid now huh XD? Whats up Nitty. Should be ready for full time grow end of the mo th. Gotta wait 7-9 days before my light ships. Could veg 4 under the 135 now easily but those 2 2ltrs got just about 3-4 weeks left so figure id wait for the extra light.


Two lights will definitely light your shit up, 4? Wow!!! I found a place that sells them for 300 bucks for everything... Everything...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

Im thinking about lowering the lights more...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im thinking about lowering the lights more...View attachment 4219248


First, get those lights down to 12". Yeah, they are 58 days today and could go anywhere from 70 to 85 based on parents. Fantasmo is 65-75 and SODK is 70-85. Close but yet so far XD. I know they need more time cause they need to bulk up in those last 2 weeks. They are getting slightly purple on the leaves. Either from the Fantasmo which is Ghost Train Haze that had Nevils haze as a parent or because my temps have been lower. 62 during day, so id bet close to 45-50 at nights. They are doing ok though.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> First, get those lights down to 12". Yeah, they are 58 days today and could go anywhere from 70 to 85 based on parents. Fantasmo is 65-75 and SODK is 70-85. Close but yet so far XD. I know they need more time cause they need to bulk up in those last 2 weeks. They are getting slightly purple on the leaves. Either from the Fantasmo which is Ghost Train Haze that had Nevils haze as a parent or because my temps have been lower. 62 during day, so id bet close to 45-50 at nights. They are doing ok though.


Hell yeah they're doing alright!!! Better than alright!!! My Blue Toof at 44 days... Doing that same shit as the other one did...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hell yeah they're doing alright!!! Better than alright!!! My Blue Toof at 44 days... Doing that same shit as the other one did... View attachment 4219259


Need a break from those problem Toofs XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Need a break from those problem Toofs XD


This is the last one... Figures...XD


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 21, 2018)

Sour Crack 61 days old and looks like it could go another week at least


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 21, 2018)

My Mephisto garden - A little bit overcrowded as I mistakenly thought the strawberries were a small strain, you can see some signs of heat stress but I will have that sorted when my extraction fan arrives. In the garden I have going Sour Crack, White Crack, Chemdogging which are all in advance stages of flowering and a few Strawberry nuggets in the early stages of flowering.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Sour Crack 61 days old and looks like it could go another week at least
> 
> View attachment 4219422


Nice!!!


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks Mate it was a great strain to grow it took care of itself just about. I will be running these on a regular basis from now on I just love it, you can say that about any of the Mephisto offerings.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Thanks Mate it was a great strain to grow it took care of itself just about. I will be running these on a regular basis from now on I just love it, you can say that about any of the Mephisto offerings.


That's right!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> My Mephisto garden - A little bit overcrowded as I mistakenly thought the strawberries were a small strain, you can see some signs of heat stress but I will have that sorted when my extraction fan arrives. In the garden I have going Sour Crack, White Crack, Chemdogging which are all in advance stages of flowering and a few Strawberry nuggets in the early stages of flowering. View attachment 4219429


Yeah boy!!!


----------



## Dendrophilly (Oct 22, 2018)

Im growing sour blues; shes at around 65 days now and im going to take her to 85.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 22, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> Im growing sour blues; shes at around 65 days now and im going to take her to 85.


They quote Sour blues to run for 60 days but yours does not look ready and it is 65 days. I have found they tend to run a little longer than the listed time but it depends a lot on your setup and environment. They can also change very quickly so I plan to check Trichomes everyday with my loupe.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> Im growing sour blues; shes at around 65 days now and im going to take her to 85.


The frost is strong in this one!!!


----------



## CikaBika (Oct 22, 2018)

WooooW I'm so Envy,that StrawberryN seems to be the S... Everybody talking about it,,


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> WooooW I'm so Envy,that StrawberryN seems to be the S... Everybody talking about it,,


Seeds arent ready yet ,need 2-3 months more... I have the purple nuggets pheno but for me and a few other growers are having problems getting them to pop...


----------



## CikaBika (Oct 22, 2018)

"Hey guys, 

It seems everyone has their own way of germinating, but I just thought I'd show you simply how we always germinate our seeds, 
and at the same time make a germination test of some strains. 

I guess it's one of those personal things, where if you have success one way, you keep doing it... creatures of habbit 

Some people like to soak for some time, then plant, 

Others like to plant direct, 

But for me, I know I get impatient and start poking around in the soil and that's never helpful. 

So usually, for growing large amounts, I know the number of pots/plants I want to start in a given space, If it's a large amount then I'll put in to germinate more than I need (I know that's a luxury to have.. but we are a seed co. at the end of the day  )

This is more just to have germinated seeds at the same rate when planting, it then means they'll all sprout the same day or very close to, and that keeps things more consistent. After all, 3 days difference when it comes to autos, we know can be a lot.

So, one person messaged me to say they'd had a little trouble germinating chemdogging, but hadn't seen anyone else say they were having trouble. We haven't had any trouble either but I thought i'd do a test just incase.

I took 100 out of the bag, not specially picked, just the first out of the bag at random. 

Chemdogging fem x 100






So, I take my beans, put them on toilet paper. I use 6 sheets, and fold over once to halve it, then again to halve that. This provides a nice thickness.

I did the same with 100 fantasmo and 50 walter whites






I write on a slip of paper with permanent marker the strain name, Then I take a spray bottle of tap water, and spray liberally until the paper is wet through. 

Fold again, leaving a bit of the paper out (helps to re-open) and spray again. 

At this point placing them in a dvd case. 






Then I wrap in a spare piece of clothing, t-shirt, jumper, whatever is to hand, and place somewhere warm. 

Our house is NOT warm at the moment, and all active g-rooms are on 12/12. Normally if I'm running auto's I'll just place the package somewhere shaded in a grow area that's nice and warm. 

But I put on our router as it's on 24 hours and gets pretty warm. 

............

After 72 hours the chemdogging looked like this:






98/100 with long tails. The remaining two had cracked, one looked like it would definitely germ, the other I wasn't sure. But very happy at 98% to be honest.

After the same 72 hours, I had 52/100 fantasmo, and 36/50 walter white. 
It could be that these seeds are still a little fresh, or could be the not typically ideal temperatures going on here. 

But I took the remaining 48 fantasmo, and 14 walter whites, put them onto fresh toilet tissue (repeating above fold, spray method) 
And tonight less than 24 hours later, another 30 fantasmo had popped, and another 6 walter white. 

So i'm hopeful that they will all pop, or 95% at least. 

I've had seeds in the past, I've had to pre-crack, or scuff or bla bla bla, and really I don't want to have to expect our customers to go through any of that. 

Ok I'm not super stoked at the time taken for these to pop, but it goes to show that you shouldn't write off seeds too soon. 
I'll report back tomorrow night, with more results.

cheers mitch!"

end of quote..

maybe it helps?


----------



## Dendrophilly (Oct 22, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> They quote Sour blues to run for 60 days but yours does not look ready and it is 65 days. I have found they tend to run a little longer than the listed time but it depends a lot on your setup and environm They can also change very quickly so I plan to check Trichomes everyday with my loupe.


On attitude it says 60 day flowering time, this girl is right on scedual. Auto blues has 65 to 75 day flowering and sour crack says 49 day flowering period.

Checking trichomes for maturity seems midevil to me, it easy enough to tell when a plant has reached full maturity. Ive noticed a variety of trichome development to bud maturity senarios, now adays there more variance especially in autos.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 22, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> On attitude it says 60 day flowering time, this girl is right on scedual. Auto blues has 65 to 75 day flowering and sour crack says 49 day flowering period.
> 
> Checking trichomes for maturity seems midevil to me, it easy enough to tell when a plant has reached full maturity. Ive noticed a variety of trichome development to bud maturity senarios, now adays there more variance especially in autos.


On the Mephisto site is says Sour Crack 55 - 65 days I am nearly at the 65 days but still has a little ways to go going by the look of the buds and white pistils. When I look at the trichomes they have not started to turn cloudy yet having said this they can turn pretty quickly so I will be keeping a close eye on her


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im thinking about lowering the lights more...View attachment 4219248


Hey Frank, try a lux app on your phone to get a general idea of what your plants are seeing at the canopy and adjust to make it as even as possible. I think they have them for Apple and Android for free. I don't know ideal numbers but my plants love 60,000-70,000 lux across the canopy.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 22, 2018)

I had to chop the Sour Crack I found the first signs of botrytis due to the high temps and humidity levels in my grow space which I will have under control within a few days as my extraction fan arrived today. I think a couple more days and she would have been great but something is better than nothing.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Oct 23, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> I had to chop the Sour Crack I found the first signs of botrytis due to the high temps and humidity levels in my grow space which I will have under control within a few days as my extraction fan arrived today. I think a couple more days and she would have been great but something is better than nothing.


Had same probs with my NYC Diesel recently. H202 spray and get that extraction fan going.


----------



## CikaBika (Oct 23, 2018)

Those seed to harvest time are not to be taken like default..I hadd sour crack waay past 70days and there eere non amber trichomes, so I finally cut them down..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> I had to chop the Sour Crack I found the first signs of botrytis due to the high temps and humidity levels in my grow space which I will have under control within a few days as my extraction fan arrived today. I think a couple more days and she would have been great but something is better than nothing.


Believe that!!!


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 23, 2018)

Had to chop a Tyrone Special early, Main cola started to rot. Same thing happened the last time I grew a Green Crack type of strain, these ultra dense strains are a nightmare.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 23, 2018)

Psyphish said:


> Had to chop a Tyrone Special early, Main cola started to rot. Same thing happened the last time I grew a Green Crack type of strain, these ultra dense strains are a nightmare.


Top em and split em up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Top em and split em up.


Thats still not going to stop them from being dense... Get better air circulation...


----------



## CikaBika (Oct 23, 2018)

maybe you have Like me, spores of grey mold somewhere??


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thats still not going to stop them from being dense... Get better air circulation...


More tops equal smaller buds XD. Top plant, top those tops and top all those tops. Forget this boy doesn't use a fan or ac?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Threw away 11 plants this morning, 9 gas and guns and 2 chocolate diesel S1's... Fuck it ,they were too far behind the others so they had to go... And unfortunately circumstances have made all of this not fun to me anymore... Now it's like, I can take it or leave it... And when I start to feel like that, everything that makes me feel like that, I hate... It's about to get ugly up in here!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> More tops equal smaller buds XD. Top plant, top those tops and top all those tops. Forget this boy doesn't use a fan or ac?


If he doesn't, then he's hit then isn't he?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> If he doesn't, then he's hit then isn't he?


Idk. Im sure they can get through it. I know people make edibles or hash/keif after washing mouldy buds. Never have to throw it away.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Threw away 11 plants this morning, 9 gas and guns and 2 chocolate diesel S1's... Fuck it ,they were too far behind the others so they had to go... And unfortunately circumstances have made all of this not fun to me anymore... Now it's like, I can take it or leave it... And when I start to feel like that, everything that makes me feel like that, I hate... It's about to get ugly up in here!!!


Damn man didn't even see this. Whats going on in THEEEEEEEE state of Ohio XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn man didn't even see this. Whats going on in THEEEEEEEE state of Ohio XD


Bunch of dumb shit that I have nothing to do with, but if the cops come here, im done like dinner... So they were ready to start showing what they were and this morning the shit hit the fan with my girl and her kids and it was getting ugly here, so I had to go into eject mode and they were the victims of the purge... Fuck it dawg!!! It is what it is... But DAMMIT, they were looking like they would have been just like the first one... Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4220467 View attachment 4220467
> Bunch of dumb shit that I have nothing to do with, but if the cops come here, im done like dinner... So they were ready to start showing what they were and this morning the shit hit the fan with my girl and her kids and it was getting ugly here, so I had to go into eject mode and they were the victims of the purge... Fuck it dawg!!! It is what it is... But DAMMIT, they were looking like they would have been just like the first one... Grrrrrrrr!!!


Gotta think about you man. Tons of women out there with less bagage.


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> More tops equal smaller buds XD. Top plant, top those tops and top all those tops. Forget this boy doesn't use a fan or ac?


I have a 360m3/h inline fan in a tiny ass tent with a 20cm clip on fan that was blowing AT THE PLANT from 20cm away. The buds were just too sticky and dense. The humidity in my home is very low, so low that my meter always shows 20%, which is the lowest it can go.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 24, 2018)

Psyphish said:


> I have a 360m3/h inline fan in a tiny ass tent with a 20cm clip on fan that was blowing AT THE PLANT from 20cm away. The buds were just too sticky and dense. The humidity in my home is very low, so low that my meter always shows 20%, which is the lowest it can go.


XD i meant i dont use fans or ac and i stay away from big huge fat mouldy buds. Just top them to get many smaller buds that equal or more than few fat big ones.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> XD i meant i dont use fans or ac and i stay away from big huge fat mouldy buds. Just top them to get many smaller buds that equal or more than few fat big ones.


You would show up after i went to bed, wouldn't you?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You would show up after i went to bed, wouldn't you?


Well we work different times XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ps.... Via AFN, Ripley's in stock Monday at 10% off XD get them before they sell out.


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 25, 2018)

This tyrone special is pretty nice though. Sampled some with a vaporizer and I'm really stoned, like naptime stoned. Thinking and brain function pretty impaired. Definitely not a "mild daytime smoke" like I read somewhere.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Ps.... Via AFN, Ripley's in stock Monday at 10% off XD get them before they sell out.


Oooooooweeeee its on now!!!


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oooooooweeeee its on now!!!


Contain yourself Frank you probably have more beans than you know what to do with just waiting for you to pop them are you sure you need to spend more $ ... lol. Buying beans is an addiction I know


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 25, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Contain yourself Frank you probably have more beans than you know what to do with just waiting for you to pop them are you sure you need to spend more $ ... lol. Buying beans is an addiction I know


Im monster hunting right now, and these have the potential to be just that... And im getting some Bubba Trouble seeds too!!! In my tent there will be beasts!!! I promise you that!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let me show you my monster... View attachment 4186530


Here it is now...  7


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not much bro ... lurking and growin. Hey remember when those trolls tried to break ya ?
> 
> Told you , stay the course and give zero fucks. Totally trippin on how much you are growing since we both crossed paths about the quantums. You have really put some good grows in and been watching.
> 
> ...


Forget troll hunting, im monster hunting!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 26, 2018)

Monster with those Ripleys for sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Monster with those Ripleys for sure.


SODK ,and creme-tasmo also, and I have both of them


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> SODK ,and creme-tasmo also, and I have both of them


I was going to mention SODK great yield potential even outdoors. I pulled 4 Oz from one I did outdoor so I can only imagine what can be achieved indoors. The aroma was intense at times.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 26, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> I was going to mention SODK great yield potential even outdoors. I pulled 4 Oz from one I did outdoor so I can only imagine what can be achieved indoors. The aroma was intense at times.


I know on AFN, someone recorded in a journal 7 oz. Might or might not be the highest on record there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I know on AFN, someone recorded in a journal 7 oz. Might or might not be the highest on record there.


Im gonna beat it


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna beat it


Don't doubt it. She's a high yeilder and you got skills to kill it.


----------



## CikaBika (Oct 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4220467 View attachment 4220467
> Bunch of dumb shit that I have nothing to do with, but if the cops come here, im done like dinner... So they were ready to start showing what they were and this morning the shit hit the fan with my girl and her kids and it was getting ugly here, so I had to go into eject mode and they were the victims of the purge... Fuck it dawg!!! It is what it is... But DAMMIT, they were looking like they would have been just like the first one... Grrrrrrrr!!!


I would fckn cry and be depress If I had to throw my girls away..Wait..I did that ,but was too scared and happy after cops burst thru the door and found big black diiick!! aka nothing.. So better be safe than sorry!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Don't doubt it. She's a high yeilder and you got skills to kill it.


Im gonna put a plant in this... What do you think??? Whatever is going in there is getting topped... Im gonna grow a tree indoors!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> SODK ,and creme-tasmo also, and I have both of them


What about chemdogging??? I thought that she grew big too???


----------



## casperd (Oct 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What about chemdogging??? I thought that she grew big too???


what was the smell like and what is the smelliest mephesto


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna put a plant in this... What do you think??? Whatever is going in there is getting topped... Im gonna grow a tree indoors!!! View attachment 4222111


New soil/coco i hope XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 26, 2018)

casperd said:


> what was the smell like and what is the smelliest mephesto


Believe any crosses with Livers/Sour Livers in horrible rotten meat/funky soxks type shit.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> New soil/coco i hope XD


Definitely


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Definitely


Figured. Is that 7 or 10 gal? Remember you need half of coco to equal same size plants as soil most of the time. 5 gal of coco can grow a massive plant. More than that for coco and i feel its a waste. I mean are we talking 6 ft plant which 5 gal of coco will easily handle or a xmas tree 12 ft tall in youre damn house XD(not likley). Im still waiting on shipping info on my QB. Might move my tent to middle of house for warmer temps. Room its in now is off the front porch. I keep heat low as it is in winter. Hoise is closer to 60 than 70. Feel like another week to 2 ill be setring up for 5 plants. The 2 little hempys are 64 days today so next 1-3 weeks should be finished.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Believe any crosses with Livers/Sour Livers in horrible rotten meat/funky soxks type shit.


Great, I have sour and bubbly livers...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Great, I have sour and bubbly livers...


I have the Livers x 3BOG from Illuminautos freebies, but with no filter/air protection don't even dare to start them XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Man, watering these 2 liters every other day was nowhere as hard as i thought it would be. I can see a future 20-24 bottle grow for sure. 64 days and looking well I'd say.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Wow. Thise Skunks look beautiful. I hope the 2 i just started will blue/purple up. Serious lighting as well in that big tent.


We should have bought those lights when we first had the chance...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> We should have bought those lights when we first had the chance...


I got a 2nd QB though. Hoping Black Friday will have some sort of sale at HGL for 2 more 135s or a 260 to finish my tent.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Man, watering these 2 liters every other day was nowhere as hard as i thought it would be. I can see a future 20-24 bottle grow for sure. 64 days and looking well I'd say.


Makes me want to do it!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Makes me want to do it!!!


Literaly used about .5 - .75 liter per bottle every other day. 2.5 gal would feed 20 bottles every watering. It hardly took more than 2 min for 2 plus a pic XD if i can get 1 oz per (feels yes i can) be sweet.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Figured. Is that 7 or 10 gal? Remember you need half of coco to equal same size plants as soil most of the time. 5 gal of coco can grow a massive plant. More than that for coco and i feel its a waste. I mean are we talking 6 ft plant which 5 gal of coco will easily handle or a xmas tree 12 ft tall in youre damn house XD(not likley). Im still waiting on shipping info on my QB. Might move my tent to middle of house for warmer temps. Room its in now is off the front porch. I keep heat low as it is in winter. Hoise is closer to 60 than 70. Feel like another week to 2 ill be setring up for 5 plants. The 2 little hempys are 64 days today so next 1-3 weeks should be finished.


Somewhere in there they will be done, looks like... So what are those?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Somewhere in there they will be done, looks like... So what are those?


Huh? Can't make out what you're asking.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Somewhere in there they will be done, looks like... So what are those?


Im not even sure what size that pot is... Whatever I put in it will be an auto for sure, now I'm looking for something that can get big in it... Not necessarily tall straight up, if I can get a 5ft bush, that would be enough size for me... Bubba Trouble is an auto that gets huge!!! I can get 10 seeds for 82.10 from DCSE plus freebies... Im gonna get the Ripleys OG Monday though... BT is after that...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im not even sure what size that pot is... Whatever I put in it will be an auto for sure, now I'm looking for something that can get big in it... Not necessarily tall straight up, if I can get a 5ft bush, that would be enough size for me... Bubba Trouble is an auto that gets huge!!! I can get 10 seeds for 82.10 from DCSE plus freebies... Im gonna get the Ripleys OG Monday though... BT is after that...


My tall Ripley was atleast 4 ft and i topped them too. Them, SODK and Hubbabubbasmellascope get big and 210 max for SODK/Hubba and 300 grams Ripley's on top grown plants. I think you can kill a 5 gal coco Ripley's if enough light and space.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Huh? Can't make out what you're asking.


The plants... I thought that they were the sodk x fantasmo express seeds but I was looking back cause sombody liked something I said back in this thread and you said they were blue chem or something like that... I was just wondering, that's all...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> My tall Ripley was atleast 4 ft and i topped them too. Them, SODK and Hubbabubbasmellascope get big and 210 max for SODK/Hubba and 300 grams Ripley's on top grown plants. I think you can kill a 5 gal coco Ripley's if enough light and space.


Like I said before, I wish we would've bought those lights from nfhiggs...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Man, I love this gorilla glue x chocolate diesel plant!!! It just looks so good!!! Both of them do but the orange cookies x chocolate diesel doesn't look as hardy... I think this is because one is an indica dominant strain and the other is sativa leaning... If I let it go straight up it would out grow the tent!!! I had to scrog and supercrop the shit out of her, not as much the gorilla glue... This is the glue...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

This is the orange cookies... Stretching like a grapevine!!! Im gonna run out of net!!! You would love this plant,mister sativa lover!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Huh? Can't make out what you're asking.


Between the 1-3 weeks i meant they would be ready


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> The plants... I thought that they were the sodk x fantasmo express seeds but I was looking back cause sombody liked something I said back in this thread and you said they were blue chem or something like that... I was just wondering, that's all...


Yeah. I had started 2 deep blue chems and they never sprouted so 7-10 days later i dug em out and planted the SODK X Tasmos.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Between the 1-3 weeks i meant they would be ready


Yes.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Like I said before, I wish we would've bought those lights from nfhiggs...


Im gonna try some lights from Alibaba... 2 288s,heatsink,driver,accessories,for 160 USD... Fuck it dawg,ive seen people who are using them and they are doing the same thing as the big money companies, as much as I hate to say it... Im going for it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Literaly used about .5 - .75 liter per bottle every other day. 2.5 gal would feed 20 bottles every watering. It hardly took more than 2 min for 2 plus a pic XD if i can get 1 oz per (feels yes i can) be sweet.


Looks like you're gonna get that and more!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I got a 2nd QB though. Hoping Black Friday will have some sort of sale at HGL for 2 more 135s or a 260 to finish my tent.


Hmmmmm... That's why I fuck wit u dawg, I never would have even thought about that... But I probably won't get the same kind of deal... But if I don't check I'll never know... Hlg here I come!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I have the Livers x 3BOG from Illuminautos freebies, but with no filter/air protection don't even dare to start them XD


Nope not gonna do it either!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nope not gonna do it either!!!


Im looking at 3bog too... An auto sativa might be alright ,i just don't like skinny plants...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im looking at 3bog too... An auto sativa might be alright ,i just don't like skinny plants...


They arent all spindly and skinny though. For Meph SODK, Hubba and Fantasmo are all good Sativas in their book. Others more Sat than Indica too, but those are really good choices. The Fantasmo is Rare Dankness' Ghost Train Haze x Sat auto. Ghost Yrain Haze is one of the strongest Sativas and has a hard body high too rather than just head killer. I can't wait to pop 1.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Heres a pic i saved of Mephs most Sativa strains. Most is from top to bottom. 30 is 30% Indica and 70% Sativa. 50 is 50% both.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> They arent all spindly and skinny though. For Meph SODK, Hubba and Fantasmo are all good Sativas in their book. Others more Sat than Indica too, but those are really good choices. The Fantasmo is Rare Dankness' Ghost Train Haze x Sat auto. Ghost Yrain Haze is one of the strongest Sativas and has a hard body high too rather than just head killer. I can't wait to pop 1.


So you do the sodk x fantasmo express and a chemdogging right, and I'll do a creme-tasmo and a chemdogging...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Heres a pic i saved of Mephs most Sativa strains. Most is from top to bottom. 30 is 30% Indica and 70% Sativa. 50 is 50% both.


Looks like we have 3 of the top 5!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So you do the sodk x fantasmo express and a chemdogging right, and I'll do a creme-tasmo and a chemdogging...


Those 2 henpys are both SODK X Fantasmos XD. Im going to plant x2 Chemdogging and x2 Strawberry Nuggets in the 2.2 gal pots on the rez and a 5th plant headwatered in 1 of the 3.9 pots. Just haven't decided on the last one yet.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Those 2 henpys are both SODK X Fantasmos XD. Im going to plant x2 Chemdogging and x2 Strawberry Nuggets in the 2.2 gal pots on the rez and a 5th plant headwatered in 1 of the 3.9 pots. Just haven't decided on the last one yet.


Damn, I forgot about the other two pots... Im thinking maybe 2 more months for the photos before I can do anything big... Ive got to get some longer hose...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Damn, I forgot about the other two pots... Im thinking maybe 2 more months for the photos before I can do anything big... Ive got to get some longer hose...


You booty Nitty XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You booty Nitty XD


Yeah I know man...XD I just wasn't expecting to set this tent up so soon...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah I know man...XD I just wasn't expecting to set this tent up so soon...


You so were. Why buy it than? Funny as shit, i bought my 4x4 last summer and didn't set up till March XD im a lazy fucker.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You so were. Why buy it than? Funny as shit, i bought my 4x4 last summer and didn't set up till March XD im a lazy fucker.


I bought it for when I move,but things got a bit urgent...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

Why do I need more seeds??? Don't I have enough??? HFN!!! This is my obsession!!!


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 29, 2018)

A few updated shots this one is ChemDog at 70 days still has a little way to go


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 29, 2018)

White Crack (left) and ChemDog (right) at 70 days. It is a pity I accidentally broke one of the main colas off the Chemdog when I was watering at around day 55.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 29, 2018)

One of the ChemDog under the led I thought it a cool pic .... sorry for taking over the thread


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> View attachment 4223803 One of the ChemDog under the led I thought it a cool pic .... sorry for taking over the thread


I ain't trippin, I just don't want the bs in here... Is that chem dog or chemdogging???


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I ain't trippin, I just don't want the bs in here... Is that chem dog or chemdogging???


Not sure what you mean by the first part of your comment? Chemdog / chemdogging is the same I thought or does mephisto have a chemdog and a chemdogging?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Not sure what you mean by the first part of your comment? Chemdog / chemdogging is the same I thought or does mephisto have a chemdog and a chemdogging?


The first part is about you saying that you hoped that I don't mind you putting pictures of your grow on here... Chemdogging is a hybrid,chemdawg is the original, named after a guy with the same name... At least that's what I have read... I may be mistaken though...


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 29, 2018)

Ok mate no problems it would be the Chemdogging then it is the hybrid. I tried to go back to edit the post but I am unable too so to be clear the pictures I posted are of white crack and Chemdogging by Mephisto


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Ok mate no problems it would be the Chemdogging then it is the hybrid. I will go back and edit the names to reflect this so as not to confuse the two.


It's all good bro, don't worry about it!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2018)

@MATTYMATT726 how's work? Still no rog... Fugg it, on to the next dank...


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 30, 2018)

Strawberry Berry Nuggets day 55 grown outdoor.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> @MATTYMATT726 how's work? Still no rog... Fugg it, on to the next dank...


Work sucks dick. Home now though. Yeah, surprised that guy Stan said it publicly about it being there and not a we'll shoot for on it and now it's not there yet.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 30, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Strawberry Berry Nuggets day 55 grown outdoor.
> View attachment 4224326 View attachment 4224327


You cross the Strawberry Nuggets? Im getting ready to pop 2 Chemdogging and 2 Strawberry Nuggets myself and a 5th that I've yet to decide on.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 30, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You cross the Strawberry Nuggets? Im getting ready to pop 2 Chemdogging and 2 Strawberry Nuggets myself and a 5th that I've yet to decide on.


No mate but that would be a very interesting cross for sure. I have just finished a sour stomper that I had going outdoors. It was not a big plant but I still managed to get 22 grams dried of top shelf herb. I had a sample after a 7 day dry and the smoke was pretty darn good. There are just so many choices with Mephisto and they are all good  which makes it pretty hard when selecting what to grown next.. Good Luck


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 30, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> No mate but that would be a very interesting cross for sure. I have just finished a sour stomper that I had going outdoors. It was not a big plant but I still managed to get 22 grams dried of top shelf herb. I had a sample after a 7 day dry and the smoke was pretty darn good. There are just so many choices with Mephisto and they are all good  which makes it pretty hard when selecting what to grown next.. Good Luck


22 from the Stomper? Hopefully like to get more from the Strawberry. Plan to use 2.2 gal coco ppts with air domes in bottoms under 270 watts of Quantum Boards. Would love to pull 2 oz on each Strawberry since they have 24 carat genes which are small and 3 or more per Chemdogging.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> 22 from the Stomper? Hopefully like to get more from the Strawberry. Plan to use 2.2 gal coco ppts with air domes in bottoms under 270 watts of Quantum Boards. Would love to pull 2 oz on each Strawberry since they have 24 carat genes which are small and 3 or more per Chemdogging.


I got 2.5oz from 1 forum stomper,3.5oz from 2 more...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I got 2.5oz from 1 forum stomper,3.5oz from 2 more...


Yeah, im sure the GSC boosted that cause i believe the 22 grams was from his Sour Stomper not his Nuggets. Still waiting on my order from Attitude on the 13th. And nothing yet from HGL on my light 10 days ago. Should get shipping by now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yeah, im sure the GSC boosted that cause i believe the 22 grams was from his Sour Stomper not his Nuggets. Still waiting on my order from Attitude on the 13th. And nothing yet from HGL on my light 10 days ago. Should get shipping by now.


From hlg? Shit that's a long time


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> From hlg? Shit that's a long time


Yeah, but he did say they were on backorder from so many orders it would take 7-10 days but that was 2 Friday's ago so today is day 10 and hoping its sometime soon. And my uk order from the tude was 13th so hope all is ok. Usually got their stuff in 2 weeks.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I got 2.5oz from 1 forum stomper,3.5oz from 2 more...


The strawberry and the sour stomper are / where grown outdoors so you could expect a lot more indoor under 24 hour lights.


----------



## casperd (Oct 30, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> View attachment 4223803 One of the ChemDog under the led I thought it a cool pic .... sorry for taking over the thread [/QUOTEhow stinky are they ?


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 31, 2018)

Not as much smell as I would have thought but then again I have heaps of ventilation now and my grow box is in an open type shed so again plenty of outdoor odors etc to disguise the smell. I thought the SODK was more of a stinker


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> View attachment 4223791 A few updated shots this one is ChemDog at 70 days still has a little way to go


 I'm about to drop 2 of those, they look really good!!?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Broke the other two pots out and filled them... Soooooo, now I'm back to a possible full tent... I have 5 autos that have sprouted... I know what they are but I don't know which is which so its a mystery mix of sorts... Those 5 and three mephistos to go in the other 3 autopots... 2 chemdogging's for sure and maybe a fugue state pheno...


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm about to drop 2 of those, they look really good!!?


Thanks mate the Chemdogging is an awesome strain they will be a regular in my tent for the next few grows.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yeah. I had started 2 deep blue chems and they never sprouted so 7-10 days later i dug em out and planted the SODK X Tasmos.


Oh yeah that's right!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Thanks mate the Chemdogging is an awesome strain they will be a regular in my tent for the next few grows.


That's how I feel about forum stomper!!! I love that strain!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's how I feel about forum stomper!!! I love that strain!!!


@casperd that avatar is the shiznit!!! "Did I just say that out loud?" I love that movie FALILV...


----------



## Pistil Kid (Oct 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's how I feel about forum stomper!!! I love that strain!!!


I have heard really good things about FS the potency is suppose to be out of this world. They will be an addition on my next order for sure, Do you have a journal or pics of your FS grow?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2018)

So I have never been known to be a man of great patience... I'm not waiting another day!!! 1 chemdogging and 1 fugue state pheno... Into root cubes as we speak...


----------



## CMOYK (Nov 3, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> maybe you have Like me, spores of grey mold somewhere??


Did you get rid of the grey mold? what is your grow room like ? are you using the basement? or other room?


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 3, 2018)

@Frank Nitty I think were both addicted to poppin beans. Aborted 1 24 Carat cause this soil was to hot for seedlings. The other burns with only RO but it might get big enough to pull through. Everything else is in coco. 8 Dreamcatcher, 1 Forgotten Cookies and 1 Walter White.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> @Frank Nitty I think were both addicted to poppin beans. Aborted 1 24 Carat cause this soil was to hot for seedlings. The other burns with only RO but it might get big enough to pull through. Everything else is in coco. 8 Dreamcatcher, 1 Forgotten Cookies and 1 Walter White.
> 
> View attachment 4226786


Let's ride then brother!!! I'll try my best to keep up with you!!!


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 3, 2018)

@ Frank Nitty ChemDogging cola at day 75 it still has a little bit to go . I cant wait to see what you can do with your Chemdogging I hope you plan on keeping a journal or at least post regular updates. I had heat and overcrowding issues for the majority of the grow, I broke off one of the main colas accidentally at the 60 day mark regardless she has powered on like a champion. Awesome strain I cant wait to see what she smokes like.


----------



## casperd (Nov 3, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> @ Frank Nitty ChemDogging cola at day 75 it still has a little bit to go . I cant wait to see what you can do with your Chemdogging I hope you plan on keeping a journal or at least post regular updates. I had heat and overcrowding issues for the majority of the grow, I broke off one of the main colas accidentally at the 60 day mark regardless she has powered on like a champion. Awesome strain I cant wait to see what she smokes like.
> View attachment 4226885


what does it smell like. loud ?


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 4, 2018)

CMOYK said:


> Did you get rid of the grey mold? what is your grow room like ? are you using the basement? or other room?


I didnt have time to wash it again.. I think I will donit todsy or tomorrow,they are in livingroom inside a tent, problem is exsaust is in the room,so.maybe thats why I got rot bud? I dont know..Due to security reason I had to put them in another tent, up.in the attic,and afcourse weather became from 25c three days ago,to 16c.. God Really doesn't like me..


----------



## CMOYK (Nov 4, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> I didnt have time to wash it again.. I think I will donit todsy or tomorrow,they are in livingroom inside a tent, problem is exsaust is in the room,so.maybe thats why I got rot bud? I dont know..Due to security reason I had to put them in another tent, up.in the attic,and afcourse weather became from 25c three days ago,to 16c.. God Really doesn't like me..


What are the humidity levels in the tent? i grow in a basement too, and i put styrofoam 20cm under the plants, so that the roots don't rot from the high humidity on the floor.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 5, 2018)

My sour blues is almost done.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 5, 2018)

Another Strawberry Nuggets I have going outdoors @day 61


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 5, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> My sour blues is almost done.


How many days ?


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 6, 2018)

CMOYK said:


> What are the humidity levels in the tent? i grow in a basement too, and i put styrofoam 20cm under the plants, so that the roots don't rot from the high humidity on the floor.


My rh was around 55%.. Only after watering it raised to 65-70.. maybe the problem was exhaust lie i said or non havi9n vent. inside my tent..
I relocated tent now, put exhaust to blow out from window, And we will see..But I will def put some Styrofoam under them! Great thinking my man!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 6, 2018)

My last mold problem turned out to be my AC over the summer. I regularly spray h2o2 throughout my place and wipe walls now. I couldn't see mold and everything was dry/vented. Found it after harvest, it was down in the AC near fan which was blowing spores all over the room.


----------



## casperd (Nov 6, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Another Strawberry Nuggets I have going outdoors @day 61View attachment 4227823


how smelly is it ?


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 6, 2018)

I have two strawberries and each has a different smell one does smell like strawberries of some description the other is hard to describe. I have my grow box in the shed with the doors open so there is a lot of different smells disguising the smell coming from the grow


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 7, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> How many days ?


Month of veg and 7 weeks of flower, my girls are fading too early they are barely making it to the finish date.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 8, 2018)

I have to take one of her tops down tonight. I could clean the dead bits out but im thinking it would be best to just do a tiered harvest, tops now and the rest in a week when i wanted to harvest.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 8, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> I have to take one of her tops down tonight. I could clean the dead bits out but im thinking it would be best to just do a tiered harvest, tops now and the rest in a week when i wanted to harvest.


H2o2 mist everything and put a fan directly on it. Sometimes I chop out the middles of dense colas that I start to worry about.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 9, 2018)

Samsquanch og I stuffed in a tent even with little care and attention and overcrowded conditions this girl will not be kept down. Mephisto genetics they do all the hard work.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 9, 2018)

casperd said:


> how smelly is it ?


The strawberry smell has intensified in the last day or so, I asked a friend who did not know the strain what he could smell and he replied strawberries.


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 9, 2018)

@fck sake , I'm ashamed how small and lame my SS OG looks.. 
woooW man! 
fckn wooow!!
I can bet you will get at least 200g dry..


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 9, 2018)

Update on my White Crack  at 81 days. This strain has registered 28% THC on individual verified test .. not my actual plant


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 9, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> @fck sake , I'm ashamed how small and lame my SS OG looks..
> woooW man!
> fckn wooow!!
> I can bet you will get at least 200g dry..


Do you have a link or photos? Growing is an addiction so I can not enough or learn enough so all input is welcomed


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 9, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Do you have a link or photos? Growing is an addiction so I can not enough or learn enough so all input is welcomed


Honestly
.After your pics I'm too ashamed to post mine.. I didn't had cal mag for two weeks,and it took it's toll..Plus I broken half of branches (too thin branches too heavy buds) while I was movinng them,due security reasons , I dried them,got 2 ozs from them.. And I have at least,that much left on my girl . I have growdiaries.com juornal..I will dm username..You can only lern from me,how to f up your grow.. yes this is so addicted,and I'm hooked, but I'm.like that kid who sucks in basketball but Love to play it...


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 9, 2018)

@SwiSHa85 i scraped those preflowers out and have my colas opened up with some air.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 10, 2018)

@Frank Nitty how you doing bud? Haven't seen you in a bit. Glad to know I've got 1 week max left with these 2 little girls. Got a bunch of orange pistils, and mostly cloudy. Thinking of letting them get some amber though. I'll water 1 more time on Monday and Wesnesday she'll get a few days of dark till day 85 on Saturday. Could go before than, but we shall see.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 10, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> Honestly
> .After your pics I'm too ashamed to post mine.. I didn't had cal mag for two weeks,and it took it's toll..Plus I broken half of branches (too thin branches too heavy buds) while I was movinng them,due security reasons , I dried them,got 2 ozs from them.. And I have at least,that much left on my girl . I have growdiaries.com juornal..I will dm username..You can only lern from me,how to f up your grow.. yes this is so addicted,and I'm hooked, but I'm.like that kid who sucks in basketball but Love to play it...


LOL mate we are all learners here but I must say your post brought a smile to me face and for that I thank you for bring a bit of sunshine to my day Sir.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 10, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> @Frank Nitty how you doing bud? Haven't seen you in a bit. Glad to know I've got 1 week max left with these 2 little girls. Got a bunch of orange pistils, and mostly cloudy. Thinking of letting them get some amber though. I'll water 1 more time on Monday and Wesnesday she'll get a few days of dark till day 85 on Saturday. Could go before than, but we shall see.


Nice buds ... bud


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 11, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> @fck sake , I'm ashamed how small and lame my SS OG looks..
> woooW man!
> fckn wooow!!
> I can bet you will get at least 200g dry..


Thanks mate but seriously all I did was water it


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 11, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> LOL mate we are all learners here but I must say your post brought a smile to me face and for that I thank you for bring a bit of sunshine to my day Sir.


I know i suck but i try..Newest thing I think i hsve sulphure def..HtF I git yhis with AN ph perfect i dont know..It muat be hard water..And I only give 50% of strenght..


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 19, 2018)

I know times are dependent on conditions so a breeders estimates are no guide the reality 2 weeks+ for the average gardener has been my experience on my grows. What has been yours?
I am very interested to hear of your experiences.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 19, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> I know i suck but i try..Newest thing I think i hsve sulphure def..HtF I git yhis with AN ph perfect i dont know..It muat be hard water..And I only give 50% of strenght..


Not at all mate in my experience less is best so PH your water and start off weak with your nutrients ( with less than the recommended dose, say half or maybe a little less. )Check the new grow for signs of 2 much as the tips will show signs of burn first ( orange tips ) Anyway good luck and keep reading there are so many knowledgeable people on this forum one of them will get around to answering you until then ,,, keep reading


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 19, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> I know times are dependent on conditions so a breeders estimates are no guide the reality 2 weeks+ for the average gardener has been my experience on my grows. What has been yours?
> I am very interested to hear of your experiences.


I supposed this was question for me.. My grows are highly guerilla although they are indoor grows but I must hide them..So in my 3y of growing there was always something,familiy visiting, security issues, empty stash or something else.. But with my grow skill I add at least 2 weeks, or should I say,for me minimum is 80+ days from seed.. For example I couldn't get any amber trich on sour crack, so I left it past 75days, and lost my patience and cut it.. 
My fast and vast was around 90+ days.. I'm heavy stoner so my brain is so burned and my memory can help US much..That Is why I do All that stupid f ups in my grows and never thrive and become better.
Plus If i do some grow pause I get set back in my skills waay back.. 
I was never botanic guy..I'm Animal guys, I can Bet that I would do great in dog breeding or something similar...
For me unbelievable thing is that my first plant didn't die, and that I learn how not to kill my plants., And I never did that.
But I dont have green finger and cant grow proper bad ass weed.. 
And that fact is so frustrating for me..

_I realized that after they vent flowering i never give them pure water, so I guess I had some light nute lock From nute burn and too much food..
Tommorow I will give them 1ml/l of cal mag and only rhizotonic at 1/4 of doze..
And water them heavy to wash up al possible salts.. 

Here are my ugly girls.._


----------



## casperd (Nov 19, 2018)

hi all i just got some mephesto to see if the hype is real and wanted to know has anyone got experience with the 3bear og/forum stomper/sour livers/strawberry nuggets/walter white. i have a 4x4 with a 600w hps and wanted to know with ones stink the most what has the best yeild best flavour hope to get 2/3 ounces with 9 plants and self some for keepers please help i got a 3 pack of fs and 3pack 3bog and single seed strawberrynuggets and sour liver to start with will post some pics soon just sprouted.


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 19, 2018)

People are heavy praising on 3bears og and strawberry nuggets.. I would def. grow them, matter of fact I plain to grow them in the future..


----------



## casperd (Nov 19, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> People are heavy praising on 3bears og and strawberry nuggets.. I would def. grow them, matter of fact I plain to grow them in the future..


i just put 3 in more keen on this forum stomper everyone praises it


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mephisto Maniac where ya at? I'm about to be the Mephisto Manifolder... Currently starting my 2018/19 winter grow and my plan is to manifold/mainline 1 of each strain I have from Mephisto(about 10). Forgotten Cookies and Walter White are starting off good and about to receive their first tie downs. Going to start 2 more every 3ish weeks and just rotate them as they stretch. Just ordered 2 more 288 v2 QB's and heatsinks, just need to make a choice on the driver so I can build it. The 24 Carat survived the crap soil but it's going to be tiny. Normally I would just pull it but it's the only thing in flower right now lol.


----------



## OPfarmer (Nov 20, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Another Strawberry Nuggets I have going outdoors @day 61View attachment 4227823


Keep us posted on the Strawberry Nug..

I am real curious on this one. The description sounds great. Your plant looks great. Think I gotta grow it outdoors next season for me.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 20, 2018)

OPfarmer said:


> Keep us posted on the Strawberry Nug..
> 
> I am real curious on this one. The description sounds great. Your plant looks great. Think I gotta grow it outdoors next season for me.


Thanks mate the strawberry is getting pretty close to finishing I think about another 5 days should just about pull her up. I will update with weight and pictures when it happens. It is an awesome strain I would have no hesitation of growing her again.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 20, 2018)

I also have a white crack going indoors she is getting close as well, this photo makes her look small but she is a lot bigger than she looks. I will upload a few more photos later today after I finish work.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Two more Forum Stompers 31 days from seed today... Topped 3 days ago... Look good to me!!! Megacrop nutes only... HLG qb100 light in 2x2x3 tent... In the middle is a Blue Toof Special clone... That's right, I did it again!!! View attachment 4182943


I also use megacrop only with ff tiger bloom for a p booster.left is a dreammatic on day 25 and a auto kush on day 46


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 23, 2018)

Chemdogging will be getting the chop tomorrow at day 95 I broken off one of the main colas so she would have produced even more had I not been so clumsy. I had heat and extraction issues for a lot of the grow which has resulted imo in a little bit of fox tailing.


----------



## casperd (Nov 23, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Chemdogging will be getting the chop tomorrow at day 95 I broken off one of the main colas so she would have produced even more had I not been so clumsy. I had heat and extraction issues for a lot of the grow which has resulted imo in a little bit of fox tailing.View attachment 4237457 View attachment 4237458 View attachment 4237459


keep us updated on the yeild and how does it smell ?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 23, 2018)

Pistil Kid said:


> Chemdogging will be getting the chop tomorrow at day 95 I broken off one of the main colas so she would have produced even more had I not been so clumsy. I had heat and extraction issues for a lot of the grow which has resulted imo in a little bit of fox tailing.View attachment 4237457 View attachment 4237458 View attachment 4237459


Nice. I've got 10 of these in stock atm. You go that long for amber? Black Friday Meph sale starts in 33 min XD be there or be [ ]


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nice. I've got 10 of these in stock atm. You go that long for amber? Black Friday Meph sale starts in 33 min XD be there or be [ ]


Thanks ... I would recommend this strain without pause I have nothing negative to say even if I tried,. I have never had any luck getting my plants finished at the stated duration but then again my setup is less than optimal which is what the stated duration is based on. The trichomes don't lie . As for the sale I will restrain until I make a dent in the seed stock I have  as tempting as it is to buy more beans. Keep us posted on your adventures  ... cheers


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 23, 2018)

Just chopped her she went just over 400g trimmed wet not counting the pop corn so I am expecting 90g or 3 Oz dried being a safe bet as the nugs are pretty dense. With the extra cola it would have gone or very close to it 4 Oz


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 23, 2018)

awesome!!!


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 23, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> awesome!!!


Thanks mate I appreciate the comment, considering the heat / extraction issue I think it went alright. My area has high temps and very high humidity do it it is always a challenge


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 23, 2018)

you obvious have a green thumb.. 
Keep up the good work..


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 24, 2018)

@Frank Nitty, missing you man. 3 weeks and no shit spewing from your mouth XD well hope i see you soon cause i just started 4 Gold Glues in the autopots with the new air domes. Gonna go a bit harder on the nutes than i normally ever do and push for 3 oz a plant on these smaller girls.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 26, 2018)

I chopped the white crack today she went 380g wet plus 30 grams of pop corn so I am expecting around the 80G dry mark as the nuggets are not quite as dense as the chemdogging..The strawberry (outdoor) I posted earlier is just about dry so I will be able to update on weight.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 29, 2018)

Dry weight 46g which is not too bad


----------



## Pistil Kid (Nov 30, 2018)

Chemdogging went 96g dry not counting pop corn which amounted to very little anyway. I broke off one of the main colas moving it at around day 60 so with the added missing cola you could expect 4 Oz dry without too much work. The white crack with a 5 day dry went 92g which is pretty good considering they survived in high heat and humidity for most of the grow due to poor extraction in the grow cabinet. With a stable environment any person could easily hit and pass these yields. Mephisto make it so easy


----------



## casperd (Dec 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I ain't trippin, I just don't want the bs in here... Is that chem dog or chemdogging???


whats the diff i just got a pack i know its a chem d but whats the crem de la chem ?


----------



## HazeForDayz (Dec 21, 2018)

Man that Chemdogging looks outstanding. I tried to hit the like but I guess I don't have those permissions yet.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Dec 22, 2018)

HazeForDayz said:


> Man that Chemdogging looks outstanding. I tried to hit the like but I guess I don't have those permissions yet.


Thanks mate it is an awesome strain and a good producer she will be cured in time for xmas. I have tried some of the popcorn and it smokes very nicely with more of a daytime upper feeling so it is good to smoke and cruise about during the day imo. I smoke a lot so maybe ease into it if you don't smoke much as it is a pretty potent hit or so some of my part time smoker mates tell me.


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 27, 2018)

I ve just harvested 4 assed monkey..is by far dankest trichome covered strain i ever grow..I 'm really impressed!


----------



## wil2279 (Apr 25, 2019)

Tacoavenger17 said:


> Mephisto is definitely a great auto breeder, they have awesome genetics ( I just harvested 3 "northern cheese haze", 1 "beary white", 1 "sour livers×3 bears OG", 2 " alien v.s. triangle" from them) .
> 
> I've still got a "Stilton special" from them finishing up next to a "purple duck" from 'Casper auto seeds'
> 
> ...


any pics of the northern cheese haze? i am going to try a couple of these outdoors this summer...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nitty, im a pretty sensible guy. I don't do shit for the wrongs reasons, BUT............
> i think after the Mephisto drop comes im going to buy one of these. 1 seed will only be $9.89 so not huge investment from a company not to well known or atleast popular but GD will you look at those buds. Never seen such a beautiful color. Im sure ill be able to kill it and get an oz at minimum. $10 for a pretty ass oz? Sign me up XD


Did you do it?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Did you do it?


I don't even remember what that is XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I don't even remember what that is XD


hahahaha


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> hahahaha


What page did you find it on? Was it a Sweet Seeds or Fast Bud strain?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 1, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> What page did you find it on? Was it a Sweet Seeds or Fast Bud strain?


Page 5... Fastbuds


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Page 5... Fastbuds


Ha. I remember now. Auto seeds Bomb. Man that shit looks so beautiful. Never got it though.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 2, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Ha. I remember now. Auto seeds Bomb. Man that shit looks so beautiful. Never got it though.


Im sure they still have them... Im starting all over again only now I have all the equipment but no seeds... It's gonna take me a while to catch up to you again... Especially on the Mephisto side of things considering that they are shut down for the time being... Oh woe is me!!! XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im sure they still have them... Im starting all over again only now I have all the equipment but no seeds... It's gonna take me a while to catch up to you again... Especially on the Mephisto side of things considering that they are shut down for the time being... Oh woe is me!!! XD


You can get some Mephisto from Attitue if you dont mind the 2 weeks to get them from UK. US has them too obviously but i always feel the US banks outside Mephisto direct only has limited strains. Attitude has some good choices including stuff Mephisto retired since everyone prefers to get seed from US next ffew days.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 2, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You can get some Mephisto from Attitue if you dont mind the 2 weeks to get them from UK. US has them too obviously but i always feel the US banks outside Mephisto direct only has limited strains. Attitude has some good choices including stuff Mephisto retired since everyone prefers to get seed from US next ffew days.


Nah,I'll wait


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 2, 2019)

Mephisto or no go


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nah,I'll wait


Ok, suit yourself XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 2, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Ok, suit yourself XD


Send me something... You've got it to spare... XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Send me something... You've got it to spare... XD


I could figure out how to get a UPS little box or whatever. I could send you a 5 pack of both SODK and Chemdogging and a 5 or 7(not sure how many are in it) of Sweet N Sour the Illuminautos from this year. Ill figure out how to send a REAL package this time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 3, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I could figure out how to get a UPS little box or whatever. I could send you a 5 pack of both SODK and Chemdogging and a 5 or 7(not sure how many are in it) of Sweet N Sour the Illuminautos from this year. Ill figure out how to send a REAL package this time.


And not get them smashed XD!!! NY is a legal state now right?


----------



## Tiflis (May 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> And not get them smashed XD!!! NY is a legal state now right?


Not quite there yet


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> And not get them smashed XD!!! NY is a legal state now right?


Almost. Still hope it happens this year. Got cut out of Cuomo's budget but the state still wants to push it through.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 3, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Almost. Still hope it happens this year. Got cut out of Cuomo's budget but the state still wants to push it through.


I thought y'all was already there...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I thought y'all was already there...


Almost. He backed out over pressure and blamed it on the budget not having money right now. Gonna happen NY wants it like a fat kid wants cake. Or a browns fan a winning record XD


----------



## Tiflis (May 3, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Almost. He backed out over pressure and blamed it on the budget not having money right now. Gonna happen NY wants it like a fat kid wants cake. Or a browns fan a winning record XD


SOB ! I was hoping for this year... 
You think it'll still happen this year? I wonder what are they thinking in terms of limiting the number of plants per rec grower or licensed for that matter


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 3, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> SOB ! I was hoping for this year...
> You think it'll still happen this year? I wonder what are they thinking in terms of limiting the number of plants per rec grower or licensed for that matter


I was wondering the same thing about Ohio...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 3, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> SOB ! I was hoping for this year...
> You think it'll still happen this year? I wonder what are they thinking in terms of limiting the number of plants per rec grower or licensed for that matter


I absolutely do. NY wants to beat NJ who has been trying to make a plan for over 3 years. Whomever gets it first gets sales from the other and surrounded east coast states not legal. Its a huge gap between 1st year income and 2nd. Mass and Mich are the 2 primary places to go for legal stuff in NY but think of all the income NY can make if they can get NJ, PA, maybe OH to come here to buy before their states legalize? Its a race and NY doesn't want to lose when we need money bad. Always high unemployment, welfare, taxes. We'll get it as soon as they figure out how to squeeze evey penny from us as they can.


----------



## casperd (May 8, 2019)

Pistil Kid said:


> I have two strawberries and each has a different smell one does smell like strawberries of some description the other is hard to describe. I have my grow box in the shed with the doors open so there is a lot of different smells disguising the smell coming from the grow


grew out mine and it smelled like curry and coffee with pink hues smoked up ok tho


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

@MATTYMATT726 THE STOMPERS HAVE ARRIVED!!! WAS GOING TO TAKE A PICTURE BUT I'LL WAIT TIL THEY'RE ALL THE WAY UP... NOW JUST WAITING ON THE COSMIC QUEEN X 24C TO GET UP...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

CQ X 24C ARE UP W.ITH THE REST OF THE CREW!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I could figure out how to get a UPS little box or whatever. I could send you a 5 pack of both SODK and Chemdogging and a 5 or 7(not sure how many are in it) of Sweet N Sour the Illuminautos from this year. Ill figure out how to send a REAL package this time.


What happened to those seeds sucka??? We could be growing together... Out of sight out of mind i suppose... Fine!!! Ill take my toys and go home!!! I know when im not wanted!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What happened to those seeds sucka??? We could be growing together... Out of sight out of mind i suppose... Fine!!! Ill take my toys and go home!!! I know when im not wanted!!!


Check this though... This is one of the seeds that you sent me... Have no clue what it is,just growing it out... Its one of the ones that i started outside along with the auto WW from swisha85


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen,please welcome RIPLEYS OG... Let's say almost two weeks... Forum Stompers in the two pots behind... They sprouted in less than 24 hrs... Faster than any seed that ive popped so far...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What happened to those seeds sucka??? We could be growing together... Out of sight out of mind i suppose... Fine!!! Ill take my toys and go home!!! I know when im not wanted!!!


Man cause you never said anything and you git mad packs in these pics you keep showing XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Check this though... This is one of the seeds that you sent me... Have no clue what it is,just growing it out... Its one of the ones that i started outside along with the auto WW from swisha85View attachment 4362072


I thought they all got crushed? I sent Double Grape, Gold Glue and Forgotten Cookies to you but don't remember if it was 1/1/2 or 2/2/3 i just remember giving you 1 more Glue than the others cause they sent 6 in that pack.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Man cause you never said anything and you git mad packs in these pics you keep showing XD


Yeah just to say that you're slippin on ya dawg... Most of those except for the Mephisto and Useful seeds come from the UK... You used to be my dawg, you was on my left titty,screamed ride or die thought you was down with me... When i needed seeds you had said you're down for me,now shit is going down and you aint even round for me... XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Man cause you never said anything and you git mad packs in these pics you keep showing XD


U still my dawg bro!!! I just hate your short term memory problems


MATTYMATT726 said:


> I thought they all got crushed? I sent Double Grape, Gold Glue and Forgotten Cookies to you but don't remember if it was 1/1/2 or 2/2/3 i just remember giving you 1 more Glue than the others cause they sent 6 in that pack.


There might be 1 or 2 left...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hey franky my man .... I remembered not that long ago you were posting for ideas on lights , you grabbed quantums and look at you now ....
> Lol.
> 
> You’re on a tear ... plants are looking good.


The Mephisto Maniac is back!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4368413
> The Mephisto Maniac is back!!!


What's up fellas!!! Immmm baaaaaacckkk!!! This is next!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What's up fellas!!! Immmm baaaaaacckkk!!! This is next!!!View attachment 4368552


Poof,pow!!! Presto-changeo!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

Fuckin auto-valve stuck open after i moved into the 4x4 and flooded the tent!!! I have nothing to get that up!!! Wait,yes i do,i fogot i had a shop vac in storage!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fuckin auto-valve stuck open after i moved into the 4x4 and flooded the tent!!! I have nothing to get that up!!! Wait,yes i do,i fogot i had a shop vac in storage!!!


Damn dude get your shit together XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4370036 Poof,pow!!! Presto-changeo!!!


This bitch is stuffed!!! Never again will i do this many!!! Yeah right!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> This bitch is stuffed!!! Never again will i do this many!!! Yeah right!!!


You will. Want this to be done so i can stop fucking with lights every day. Just want to get another auto in there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

CQ x 24c... Getting taller... Resisting all temptation to top them... Maybe I should though...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

Forum Stompers...  View attachment 4370388


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4370386 View attachment 4370385 View attachment 4370386 View attachment 4370387 Forum Stompers...View attachment 4370385 View attachment 4370387 View attachment 4370388


Didn't mean to put all these same pictures out...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

AVTs looking much better...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

Mystery auto...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

WW auto... Posted in the corner!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

Skywalker x Fruity Pebbles auto... Slowly but surely...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

Last but not least,ROG... The big one is already into bud mode!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 27, 2019)

When in doubt, rip that bitches hair out XP


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> When in doubt, rip that bitches hair out XP


Yeah, but which bitch???


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah, but which bitch???


Thought it was the 24x CQ that you were debating on? Remember, "He who hesitates, masturbates". Remember who told you that when those girls blow up from the haircut.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 29, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Thought it was the 24x CQ that you were debating on? Remember, "He who hesitates, masturbates". Remember who told you that when those girls blow up from the haircut.


No hair cuts bro... The six autos will all go straight up... You think six more bushes would fit in here??? The two smaller ones in the front are photos... GG4 x CD and the other is called money bush... Switching to this tent was the best move for these plants...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 29, 2019)

@MATTYMATT726 Look at the other ROG and how she's coming back!!! She's skinny right now but i believe she will fatten up... How much i dont know cause both of the ROGs are starting to bud...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 29, 2019)

This AVT is going to be a serious monster bush!!! I can't believe that its not budding yet considering that this one and the two ROGs came up at the same time... Oh well,she's healthy and that's what matters...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna grab the 3 that I said earlier I was gonna get, fc, w. chem, gg... We'll see whose gets here faster... XD Im in stomper city right now!!! View attachment 4193118


A year to the day... WOW!!! I just noticed that it's been that long since my last grow...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> @Frank Nitty how you doing bud? Haven't seen you in a bit. Glad to know I've got 1 week max left with these 2 little girls. Got a bunch of orange pistils, and mostly cloudy. Thinking of letting them get some amber though. I'll water 1 more time on Monday and Wesnesday she'll get a few days of dark till day 85 on Saturday. Could go before than, but we shall see.


I was locked up like Akon!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> "Hey guys,
> 
> It seems everyone has their own way of germinating, but I just thought I'd show you simply how we always germinate our seeds,
> and at the same time make a germination test of some strains.
> ...


I put my seeds in root cubes and they pop every time...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> If you don't mind waiting forever XD


Still waiting... Year later mr big seed haver!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> So. Youll get seeds you cant grow yet mr 100000 days Blue Toof and ill get my seeds next week and still mad room if i wanted to pop any XP


You got me right there!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I was locked up like Akon!!!


-_- bro.... that was so long ago and i know by now what happend XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> -_- bro.... that was so long ago and i know by now what happend XD


You have to remember that some of these posts Im just now seeing...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4202518 View attachment 4202519 View attachment 4202520 View attachment 4202521 View attachment 4202518 View attachment 4202520 View attachment 4202521
> Forum stompers day 64... Im gonna take em to 85 days and see how they bulk up...


This is how the two I have now are going to look...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4202518 View attachment 4202519 View attachment 4202520 View attachment 4202521 View attachment 4202518 View attachment 4202520 View attachment 4202521
> Forum stompers day 64... Im gonna take em to 85 days and see how they bulk up...


This 2x2x3 is going to hold six plants like these??? I don't cee it happening... Once again I may have bitten off more than I thought I could chew!!! It's all good tho!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm going to post the grow on this thread cause it is better to see how it may come out cause I did the whole grow in this 2x2x3... But with a single QB100 v2... This time I have a 260w v2 rspec diy kit in there working at half power maxed out cause I have the wrong driver...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2019)

Day 6 of the 3 CQx24c,2 SOUR CRACK,1 3BOG... 3BOG is going to be a problem,I can cee it already!!! 6 days in and I have to tie her down!!!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> This 2x2x3 is going to hold six plants like these??? I don't cee it happening... Once again I may have bitten off more than I thought I could chew!!! It's all good tho!!!


I have a three by 7ft by 7ft and it is crowded with four by time you bend them over and what not


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2019)

Day 8... This is going to be interesting to see how it goes in this tent if they don't go single cola... Which none of these are known to do... That's why I'm glad that I have other places I can put them if they get out of hand... This is the "runt"of the crew,if you want to call it that... Steroids are on deck and have been added!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 4, 2019)

Still waiting on this to go all cloudy and show a touch of ambers. 77/78 days now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

Day 12... Front row CQx24C... Back row from left, 2 sour crack,and 1 3BOG...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

@MATTYMATT726 where you at bro??? I KNOW we haven't changed places have we??? This is kinda like my anniversary of sorts... Come out come out wherever you are!!!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 8, 2019)

Sleeping during this time this is two of four 1 week and three days into flowering


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> @MATTYMATT726 where you at bro??? I KNOW we haven't changed places have we??? This is kinda like my anniversary of sorts... Come out come out wherever you are!!!


Still here, just been on the low. You know Mephisto taking CC again right? Just about a week now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Still here, just been on the low. You know Mephisto taking CC again right? Just about a week now.


Just came from afn...


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 8, 2019)

I got a pack off the portal finally, grape walker kush x gold stone, I'm going to tag you two when I grow them. They are f1 regs and im going to run the 10 pack for a selection and make more seeds. Probably won't happen till this coming spring. I have a 14 pack of snow ryder regs from headwater im thinking about running over the winter with the last 4 of my sour blues from mephosto. [Hopefully reverse my fast buds green crack to collect some fem pollen before then.] I want to start those sours as soon as I harvest my blue cheese at the end of the month.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

Dendrophilly said:


> I got a pack off the portal finally, grape walker kush x gold stone, I'm going to tag you two when I grow them. They are f1 regs and im going to run the 10 pack for a selection and make more seeds. Probably won't happen till this coming spring. I have a 14 pack of snow ryder regs from headwater im thinking about running over the winter with the last 4 of my sour blues from mephosto. [Hopefully reverse my fast buds green crack to collect some fem pollen before then.] I want to start those sours as soon as I harvest my blue cheese at the end of the month.


Im there!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 9, 2019)

Ooooooooooweeeee!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 9, 2019)

My Chemdogging will be 84 days tomorrow, and hope to see some ambers. None yet on Fri morning after work. Lots of clears actually unless I'm color blind. Hate thinking i have more weeks to go when Meph says 70-75 days.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 9, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> My Chemdogging will be 84 days tomorrow, and hope to see some ambers. None yet on Fri morning after work. Lots of clears actually unless I'm color blind. Hate thinking i have more weeks to go when Meph says 70-75 days.


I see you you shining baby boy!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I see you you shining baby boy!!!


I wanna taste it bad XD smells good. Sweet though not at all diesel or rotten meaty or rubber like. Haven't had real good Chem genes, so want to test it soon. Gonna chech trichs tomorrow with light off and only scope lighting on the flowers.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 9, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I wanna taste it bad XD smells good. Sweet though not at all diesel or rotten meaty or rubber like. Haven't had real good Chem genes, so want to test it soon. Gonna chech trichs tomorrow with light off and only scope lighting on the flowers.


I have some chemdawg fems that I almost forgot about... And some F3s from USEFUL... Oh and most of the seeds i have from greenpoint have chemdawg in them...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 9, 2019)

YO!!! WTF??? I forgot about my autopots!!!


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 9, 2019)

Its ok to havest with some clear, i think some convert to cloudy and amber over the drying period. You will know better than anyone else when shes done. Do you dry or wet trim? @MATTYMATT726


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 9, 2019)

Dendrophilly said:


> Its ok to havest with some clear, i think some convert to cloudy and amber over the drying period. You will know better than anyone else when shes done. Do you dry or wet trim? @MATTYMATT726


Ill pull the fans before hanging and trim when the stems break with a snap.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 9, 2019)

I looked them up and down, and they definitely have ambers on them. My understanding is they can't skip cloudy and be mostly clear and some ambers, so i guess i just can't decipher clear to cloudy. Trichs all had big bulb heads so not underdeveloped either. I'll let them dry a week or so and trim up.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 10, 2019)

You have some grape walker kush you are thinking about running @MATTYMATT726 ?

Might also be a good time to try doing an extra slow dry with the fan leaves on. Humidity has been dropping as far as I can tell.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

Dendrophilly said:


> Its ok to havest with some clear, i think some convert to cloudy and amber over the drying period. You will know better than anyone else when shes done. Do you dry or wet trim? @MATTYMATT726


HAHA!!! TRIM??? HIM??? HAHA!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Ill pull the fans before hanging and trim when the stems break with a snap.


What do you do with the leaves and stems and all that??? Can anything be done with it??? If you say yes,I'm going to tell you all a story that will make Y'ALL want to slap a bitch like Wayne Brady on the Chappelle Show!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What do you do with the leaves and stems and all that??? Can anything be done with it??? If you say yes,I'm going to tell you all a story that will make Y'ALL want to slap a bitch like Wayne Brady on the Chappelle Show!!!


Leaves with trichs can be made into butter/oil or other extracts.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2019)

All of the plants that I just harvested,everything that I didn't keep i gave to my ex to make butter and and try and help her get some money cause she knows people who like edibles... The bitch gets mad at me for some reason and throws it all away!!! I laughed so hard at the dumb bitch!!! Her dumb ass didn't have enough sense to realize that I had HELLA WEED for myself and that shit meant nothing to me!!! At the end of the day she has no money and no way to get any besides her job... And everyone at her job is asking her about the edibles that she was talking so much about,and she has to tell them what happened... They look at her like she's the dumbest person they've ever seen!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 11, 2019)

Dumb bich XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Dumb bich XD


Dumb as a rock she is


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2019)

Day 12...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Day 12...View attachment 4420473


Comming along nicely Nitty. All nice and green.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 12, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Comming along nicely Nitty. All nice and green.


Except for the 3BOG... Top right... Maybe too soon for MC...


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Except for the 3BOG... Top right... Maybe too soon for MC...


Never to soon. I start at 1g/gal from the first true leaves. 2g by 2 weeks and stay there till preflower. Personally I dont think over 4g is needed. MC new formula has alittle less nitrogen and more calmag so I tend to use less of other things now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 13, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Never to soon. I start at 1g/gal from the first true leaves. 2g by 2 weeks and stay there till preflower. Personally I dont think over 4g is needed. MC new formula has alittle less nitrogen and more calmag so I tend to use less of other things now.


Good looking out for the info... Btw,how fast does the OG KUSH and AK47 autos grow??? Over 3 months???


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 13, 2019)

OG Kush - Shortest and fastest finisher of the 3. Always under 4ft and usually about 3ft from the top of pot. I get better yield by letting it be with no training but similar yield topped at 4-5 node(buds are more uniform in size when topped). 65-75 days from sprout. Classic kush taste(very terpy). Consistent 3oz plant with a fast finishing time.

AK47 - She gets second place in speed and yield. Perfect middle ground between the 3 strains. Average height around 3.5-4ft.Good for training. You can get some great color out of them in late flower with the right setup. Consistent 4oz plant and upwards of 5-6oz in lst cases. 75-85 days from sprout. Dense hybrid buds with a floral earthy smell. Good for rosin.

White Widow - This was originally from Nirvana and grows the same as theirs. Big plant here guys. Upwards of 6ft in some cases. Easy plant for any new grower. 4-6ft tall and is good for training for better yield. Minimum 80 days from sprout with some big yielders taking over 100 days. Bigger yields come from her longer veg time. Classic White Widow.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 13, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> OG Kush - Shortest and fastest finisher of the 3. Always under 4ft and usually about 3ft from the top of pot. I get better yield by letting it be with no training but similar yield topped at 4-5 node(buds are more uniform in size when topped). 65-75 days from sprout. Classic kush taste(very terpy). Consistent 3oz plant with a fast finishing time.
> 
> AK47 - She gets second place in speed and yield. Perfect middle ground between the 3 strains. Average height around 3.5-4ft.Good for training. You can get some great color out of them in late flower with the right setup. Consistent 4oz plant and upwards of 5-6oz in lst cases. 75-85 days from sprout. Dense hybrid buds with a floral earthy smell. Good for rosin.
> 
> White Widow - This was originally from Nirvana and grows the same as theirs. Big plant here guys. Upwards of 6ft in some cases. Easy plant for any new grower. 4-6ft tall and is good for training for better yield. Minimum 80 days from sprout with some big yielders taking over 100 days. Bigger yields come from her longer veg time. Classic White Widow.


Need more of all 3!!! HMU PLEASE!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Need more of all 3!!! HMU PLEASE!!!


Going back in fourth from Co to Tx. My family just bought a property here in Co and im helping with the move. Wife is home tho maybe she'll have some time. F4s are done and a few crosses but very limited as theyll be freebies with orders.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 13, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Going back in fourth from Co to Tx. My family just bought a property here in Co and im helping with the move. Wife is home tho maybe she'll have some time. F4s are done and a few crosses but very limited as theyll be freebies with orders.


NICE!!! Let me know when you get time,no rush...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 13, 2019)

So marshydro just asked me if I would like to test their lights... Sure,why not??? Waiting for a response from them now... Got something special coming from HLG as well... Don't really know what they are,some lights they were planning on testing and never got around to it,so they're going to send em to me to use!!! The God is going to bless you all soon!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 13, 2019)

Damn Nitty getting hooked up. Remember those 2 Green Crack and Blue Dreams i did over the summer? In 2 liters? The BD kept falling over so i thought i was taking her too early? She did have more white pistols straight out, so i had no faith in her. Solid about 2 oz and let sit till 2 weeeks ago in the freezer. Made 4 sticks of butter and all of the 2 oz and she was definitely potent. 10 1/2 hours of dry mouth and statue like body. Dude it kicked in(brownies) about 1 hour 15 min and instantly had dry mouth where i almost couldn't talk. Drank 2 energy drinks and a bottle of water at work in 20 min. I was fucked hard. Start keeping trim in freezer and making butter. Its like a lb of trim to a lb/4 sticks of butter or usually 1-2 oz buds depending on strength.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

I think I'm gonna have to move these girls to the big house eventually... These are wayyyyy bigger than anything I've ever had at this stage!!! Maybe i found the right measurements of the MC??? In 28 days they are going to be BIG!!! I may just put everything else to the side and just concentrate on these 6...* I don't want to get too overwhelmed with plants... A million plants are too much for my OCD!!!*


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

Put another light in the 2x2x3... Im probably asking for trouble doing this,but what the hell... We'll cee how it goes... Temperature is rising in there,which is the main reason I did it... The extra light helps,but this is mainly for the heat increase...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Day 71View attachment 4191059 Forum stomper, mephisto genetics


Out of all the Stompers I have grown,this is the only one that grew like that... I have some more Stomper seeds that I can hope to find her in though!!!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 16, 2019)

Male or female


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Male or female


Looks like a lady to me!!! If it was a male that big,you'd cee all the pollen sacs by now


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

How far along is it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

Listen to me @MATTYMATT726!!! Like I know what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Listen to me @MATTYMATT726!!! Like I know what I'm talking about!!!


You are a beast for sure Nitty.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

Put all 5 of the purple nuggets in root cubes yesterday... Moved the other 6 downstairs to my other room... 16 days old these are... They each get one cup each feeding,at least 3 times a day... These twoon the right in the first row look like they are suffering from something but I don't know what... They all get the same thing... Hmmmmm...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

Might be coming to Buffalo in a few weeks... My girl wants to go to some stores out there...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

This SOUR CRACK is starting to look like that BLUE TOOF SPECIAL THAT TOOK FOREVER TO GET DONE!!! I CAN ONLY HOPE!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

These two are looking kind of burnt or something...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Put all 5 of the purple nuggets in root cubes yesterday... Moved the other 6 downstairs to my other room... 16 days old these are... They each get one cup each feeding,at least 3 times a day... These twoon the right in the first row look like they are suffering from something but I don't know what... They all get the same thing... Hmmmmm...View attachment 4421930


Just the MC v2?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Might be coming to Buffalo in a few weeks... My girl wants to go to some stores out there...


Shit better get here before the snow comes again. We got 10" in 1 night few days ago. Mid 30s today though and sunny so it's melting away.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 16, 2019)

Third week of flowering


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Just the MC v2?


Yessir


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Third week of flowering


Definitely female


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 16, 2019)

Just it looks different from the other one so it is kinda tuff to tell also there was two other males we pulled out but this one was like an in between that's why I asked you all


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 17, 2019)

So I checked by all the nodes and the sacs there was no white hairs what so ever on yhem


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 17, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> So I checked by all the nodes and the sacs there was no white hairs what so ever on yhem


Take another picture one is not as blurry try to take a clear picture of those nodes see if there is sacs on it then it's a male get that mug out of there before it's too late


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 17, 2019)

My phone is cracked but there are sacks with no white hairs I compared it to the female and like I said even on the tops there are no white hairs so its garbage and there are those sacs in the top where it would be buds


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 17, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Not much bro ... lurking and growin. Hey remember when those trolls tried to break ya ?
> 
> Told you , stay the course and give zero fucks. Totally trippin on how much you are growing since we both crossed paths about the quantums. You have really put some good grows in and been watching.
> 
> ...


Haha that was me. Lol hey a lil hazing never hurt no one. Lol now dude is certified grower. You can tank me later noob


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> My phone is cracked but there are sacks with no white hairs I compared it to the female and like I said even on the tops there are no white hairs so its garbage and there are those sacs in the top where it would be buds


Yep... Get it out if you haven't already


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2019)

18 days today... These plants are doing well... But there's ALWAYS that one in the crowd that doesn't want to go with the flow... That one would be the 3BOG... You can't really tell from the picture,or maybe it's because im colorblind,but that plant looks CRAZY to me!!! I don't get it... They all get the same thing out of the res...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Two more Forum Stompers 31 days from seed today... Topped 3 days ago... Look good to me!!! Megacrop nutes only... HLG qb100 light in 2x2x3 tent... In the middle is a Blue Toof Special clone... That's right, I did it again!!! View attachment 4182943


This is for everyone who says don't top,don't defoliate,all of that... I DO THIS SHIT!!! Not angry,just saying stop believing everything somebody else said when you can find out for yourself...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Definitely female


WRONG!!!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 19, 2019)

I top and I fim and it makes a huge difference. Its preference. If u want half of its potential dont top or fim that's how it works.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 19, 2019)

Next players to the field??? Purple Nuggets!!! I should autopot 4 of them,but I don't have the proper lighting... Sooooooo,me and the plants will suffer... Me from frustrations,the plants from lack of ENOUGH LIGHT... One day everything is going to line up properly and I will have all that I need... My bank has put a hold on all future transactions until further notice so now I'm having to shut down everything else and taking those lights to put all in one tent... And now here I am again with a million plants in one tent... This is the frustration that I spoke of earlier... Now I have to sell some shit in order to get me some shit,get what im saying??? Oh well... Gotta do what I gotta do... I'll go all out to make sure that I wont have to do it ever again...


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Next players to the field??? Purple Nuggets!!! I should autopot 4 of them,but I don't have the proper lighting... Sooooooo,me and the plants will suffer... Me from frustrations,the plants from lack of ENOUGH LIGHT... One day everything is going to line up properly and I will have all that I need... My bank has put a hold on all future transactions until further notice so now I'm having to shut down everything else and taking those lights to put all in one tent... And now here I am again with a million plants in one tent... This is the frustration that I spoke of earlier... Now I have to sell some shit in order to get me some shit,get what im saying??? Oh well... Gotta do what I gotta do... I'll go all out to make sure that I wont have to do it ever again...View attachment 4423366


what happen with the bank? Full time job and full time hussle. Only way to make it.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 19, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> what happen with the bank? Full time job and full time hussle. Only way to make it.


FBI sees Nitty getting all the seeds and lights, to corner the homegrown market XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 19, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> what happen with the bank? Full time job and full time hussle. Only way to make it.


If I hustle its gonna be full-time... Ive tried to do both and it doesn't work... Add in a woman... Forget it... And I'm not making somebody else rich off of my labor while I barely have a pot to piss in... My bank is borrowing money from ME!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 19, 2019)

Got me some lights today!!! 4 pack of QB132s will be here tomorrow afternoon!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 20, 2019)

Day 20...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 22, 2019)

Won this light from marshydro...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Won this light from marshydro...View attachment 4425297


You getting the 420 Sativas on Black Friday from Mephisto? Gonna get them and the Cosmic Queen.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You getting the 420 Sativas on Black Friday from Mephisto? Gonna get them and the Cosmic Queen.


Hadn't heard about it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You getting the 420 Sativas on Black Friday from Mephisto? Gonna get them and the Cosmic Queen.


I will look in to it...


----------



## Nizza (Nov 23, 2019)

good work nitty!
If your into prizes I just won one of these! I'll post a review on here once I harvest and use it




__





Boveda for Cannabis


Looking for the best way to store your weed? With Boveda 2-way humidity control, you'll never worry about stale or dry cannabis again.




challenge.bovedainc.com





I'm taking the Boveda challenge #bovedachallenge
Grats on the light man . Free is for Me !
Plants are looking nice man keep it up


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

Nizza said:


> good work nitty!
> If your into prizes I just won one of these! I'll post a review on here once I harvest and use it
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

Fire in the hole!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hadn't heard about it...


Stan said for Black Friday since the CCs are back up the long awaited(4/20) 4 Sativa strains will FINALLY be out. Can't wait. Also, this Chemdogging trimmed good enough for ya? XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Stan said for Black Friday since the CCs are back up the long awaited(4/20) 4 Sativa strains will FINALLY be out. Can't wait. Also, this Chemdogging trimmed good enough for ya? XD


Bout time!!! I KNOW that killed you to do that!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Bout time!!! I KNOW that killed you to do that!!!


Shits been hanging to dry almost 2 weeks now XD just left that shit at 60/60 temp and humidity in the dark and when i opened the tent, nice pine smell, no hay. I always do try for a slow dry but a week usually does it. Got lazy and finished the job today.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

Welcome to Frank's Ghetto Light Show!!! Look at this crazy shit!!! BUT it's working!!! If I can pull something nice out of this tent with these and my rspec board, THEN I will say that I'm a good grower... Still has the screen attached!!! Look at where the driver is!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

Can't front on this though... It works!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can't front on this though... It works!!!View attachment 4425579


How many actual watts?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> How many actual watts?
> Not enough right now bro!!! I don't think 300 is enough... I'm getting 4 288 v1s from hlg for 180 and put them in there too and that should be enough for the 4x4... I'm only growing 6 plants in there at a time...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can't front on this though... It works!!!View attachment 4425579


THAT shit looks raggedy as hell!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Welcome to Frank's Ghetto Light Show!!! Look at this crazy shit!!! BUT it's working!!! If I can pull something nice out of this tent with these and my rspec board, THEN I will say that I'm a good grower... Still has the screen attached!!! Look at where the driver is!!!View attachment 4425574View attachment 4425575


I can't stop laughing at this crazy light!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 23, 2019)

4x4? Yeah, I'd want 560. 35 watts top tier led per sq ft. That's why HLG says 1 x 135 watt QB is 2x2. 135 x 4 is 540 watts. Older HPS users go by 50 watts per sq ft and CFLs say 100 watts to be adequate enough per sq ft.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 25, 2019)

Well, i was undecided if i was going to do anything for the winter like last year. I decided to go with 1 plant, 2.2 gal autopot but I'm just going to fill the bottom tray manually instead of hooking up the rez for 1 plant. Finally going to where it all started for me with the SODK XD. been waiting for the right moment to get these going and 1 plant with the light all on her seems good as ever. Undecided if ill top or not but definitely going to spread her out and tie her open so the light can get right down on her and keep her warm. With the temps my heat is on the tent usually is low 60s, so getting the light close will do her good. Wish me luck Nitty boy.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, i was undecided if i was going to do anything for the winter like last year. I decided to go with 1 plant, 2.2 gal autopot but I'm just going to fill the bottom tray manually instead of hooking up the rez for 1 plant. Finally going to where it all started for me with the SODK XD. been waiting for the right moment to get these going and 1 plant with the light all on her seems good as ever. Undecided if ill top or not but definitely going to spread her out and tie her open so the light can get right down on her and keep her warm. With the temps my heat is on the tent usually is low 60s, so getting the light close will do her good. Wish me luck Nitty boy.


Great choice!!! Someone stole my driver off the porch today!!! I'm going the fuck off right now!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Great choice!!! Someone stole my driver off the porch today!!! I'm going the fuck off right now!!!


Why was it out there? A new one just being delivered in the mail? You gotta get shit together. Don't you still live with your new lady? Why didn't she get that shit?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Great choice!!! Someone stole my driver off the porch today!!! I'm going the fuck off right now!!!


Just came right up on the porch and took it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Why was it out there? A new one just being delivered in the mail? You gotta get shit together. Don't you still live with your new lady? Why didn't she get that shit?


FedEx dropped it off when nobody answered the door... I never told them to leave my package on the front porch...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

Dude it's really kinda fishy to me cause I've been waiting for it all day and I never left the house... Didn't hear them knock on the door or anything...


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 25, 2019)

Shit..that sucks frank!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Shit..that sucks frank!


Yeah... There's truth to the saying you win some, you lose some... I won a light but lost a driver...


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm sure Fedex..or whoever you bought it from will replace it..delay still sucks when you're pumped though..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> I'm sure Fedex..or whoever you bought it from will replace it..delay still sucks when you're pumped though..


Right!!! I sent messages to FedEx and the company I got the driver from and I'm waiting to hear from them...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Right!!! I sent messages to FedEx and the company I got the driver from and I'm waiting to hear from them...


Maybe they held it for another day since nobody answered the door. I've had that happen before they gave me a final notice to come pick it up or send it back.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Maybe they held it for another day since nobody answered the door. I've had that happen before they gave me a final notice to come pick it up or send it back.


They sent me a message saying that the driver was delivered...


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 25, 2019)

Well..It'll be interesting to see how this pans out..Someone's gotta cover it for you!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> They sent me a message saying that the driver was delivered...


I checked my phone at 1030,said the package was delivered at 1014,so in that time frame someone came and took it... Its the holidays for those who celebrate that so when a fiend sees something dropped off and no one comes to get it that second its GONE!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2019)

Something good is going to come from this in some kind of way...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2019)

Guess it's time to put on my track shoes... BOTH OF THOSE COMPANIES ARE TRYING TO GIVE ME THE RUNAROUND... LOOKS LIKE I MAY HAVE TO GET MY SNIPER RIFLE OUT AND GET READY FOR A TRIP...


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 26, 2019)

Not the first time we lost some shit in the mail. sorry bro this really blows. If the people that sent it didn't pay for insurance and the company that delivered it didn't have specific instructions not to leave it for you, then they are going to say its on you. People suck, like you said, you win some you lose some. I want to know how this pans out though, I know its a trendy problem a lot of people are experiencing now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2019)

Dendrophilly said:


> Not the first time we lost some shit in the mail. sorry bro this really blows. If the people that sent it didn't pay for insurance and the company that delivered it didn't have specific instructions not to leave it for you, then they are going to say its on you. People suck, like you said, you win some you lose some. I want to know how this pans out though, I know its a trendy problem a lot of people are experiencing now.


I JUST got off the phone with Sager and they are going to overnight the driver to me so I don't have to wait until after the holiday to get it!!!


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 26, 2019)

Well Frank..
Im sure some good will come if it too...and.."if " the seller and Fedex push you too far...You can tell the seller to check out your account here on social media...As no one ever wants to experience the wrath of a disgruntled buyer...especially when they suggest they will share their experience on social media...
Nothing worse that bad publicity!!

"What?? you didnt get your package from who? And they didnt want to replace the lost package??

Toad


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2019)

Dude had a heavy Massachusetts accent!!!


MrToad69 said:


> Well Frank..
> Im sure some good will come if it too...and.."if " the seller and Fedex push you too far...You can tell the seller to check out your account here on social media...As no one ever wants to experience the wrath of a disgruntled buyer...especially when they suggest they will share their experience on social media...
> Nothing worse that bad publicity!!
> 
> ...


New driver is on the way as we speak!!!


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I JUST got off the phone with Sager and they are going to overnight the driver to me so I don't have to wait until after the holiday to get it!!!


Now thats the kind of company you want to do business with!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Now thats the kind of company you want to do business with!


That's where I will get my drivers from here on out!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Now thats the kind of company you want to do business with!


NOT!!!! IN THE END THESE BASTARDS CHARGED ME OVER 200 BUCKS FOR THE STUPID DRIVER!!! I'M DONE!!! APPARANTLY ME AND MY GIRLFRIEND LOOK LIKE SOME SUCKERS THAT CAN BE TAKEN ADVANTAGE OF... I HAVE TO FALL BACK AND REFOCUS... MAYBE I'LL CEE U GUYS L8TR...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's where I will get my drivers from here on out!!!


No I won't...


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 26, 2019)

Tell them you want a refund then..Did you pay for it with a credit card? Often credit card companies will back your purchase..Warranty? Or even sispute the charge and ask for a refund


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 26, 2019)

Dispute


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 26, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Tell them you want a refund then..Did you pay for it with a credit card? Often credit card companies will back your purchase..Warranty? Or even sispute the charge and ask for a refund


Canceled and went somewhere else...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I JUST got off the phone with Sager and they are going to overnight the driver to me so I don't have to wait until after the holiday to get it!!!


For 200 dollars... For a driver... Then they started talking shit to my GIRLFRIEND when she called to ask why they were charging so much, basically calling her STUPID for dating a black guy!!! Needless to say, she is pissed!!!


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Wow...only gets worse..sorry to hear


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Wow...only gets worse..sorry to hear


It's like a nightmare!!! But we got our money back!!! New driver is almost here!!! Had it overnighted!!! More lights and another driver will be here today also!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

And the Mars light will be here Friday!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

Time to turn it up!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Time to turn it up!!!View attachment 4427872


What's in the jar XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

I don't even want to say what's happening here now but I can't hold this in.... I have been trying to get this driver to work... 4 hrs now I've been trying to figure this out... This is a sign that I need to fall back before I get rid of all my stuff out of frustration


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> What's in the jar XD


GG4xCD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> GG4xCD


Where'd you get that? Glue x Chemdogging? Mephisto?


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't even want to say what's happening here now but I can't hold this in.... I have been trying to get this driver to work... 4 hrs now I've been trying to figure this out... This is a sign that I need to fall back before I get rid of all my stuff out of frustration


Hop over to the indoor growing thread...
Led lighting and tell them what you have...and what you're trying..There are a number of growers there who really know their lighting...
My guess....they'll have you sorted in no time!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> And the Mars light will be here Friday!!!


Just got a notification that it won't be here til Saturday... This cloud over my head just keeps getting darker and darker...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Where'd you get that? Glue x Chemdogging? Mephisto?


GG4 and Chocolate diesel from @Useful...


----------



## Nizza (Nov 27, 2019)

lets see a pic of the driver unboxed ?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry I'm late...


----------



## Nizza (Nov 28, 2019)

are you sure you don't have to hook up all 4 boards to it? maybe its too much voltage? I don't really know how to size these things I just follow the tutorials from HLGS website

They show 4 boards on that driver I think


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 28, 2019)

Purple Nuggets... 11 days from seed... All 5 popped,came up,but one stayed back... Looks dead to me... 4 Purple Nuggets... Frank keeps it ghetto!!! Wood grain in the whip!!! Driver outside the tent...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 28, 2019)

Nizza said:


> are you sure you don't have to hook up all 4 boards to it? maybe its too much voltage? I don't really know how to size these things I just follow the tutorials from HLGS website
> 
> They show 4 boards on that driver I think


4 boards... That driver is the one that's recommended by HLG


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Purple Nuggets... 11 days from seed... All 5 popped,came up,but one stayed back... Looks dead to me... 4 Purple Nuggets... Frank keeps it ghetto!!! Wood grain in the whip!!! Driver outside the tent...View attachment 4428346View attachment 4428344View attachment 4428340View attachment 4428341


I can't wait to see these going. Give that slow girl a chance. If the other r start to flower and she's that bad than throw her in the 12/12 tent to get what ya get. I'm pulling hard for ya Nitty. Also man, have a wonderful holliday today with the loved ones.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Sorry I'm late...View attachment 4428331


Ive hooked this driver up to every light i have that runs through a driver... I can't believe this...


----------



## Nizza (Nov 28, 2019)

is there any chance it’s turned down all the way?
If it’s turned up maybe if you used a multimeter and test the output then talk with a service rep I bet they will fix this issue!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 28, 2019)

Nizza said:


> is there any chance it’s turned down all the way?
> If it’s turned up maybe if you used a multimeter and test the output then talk with a service rep I bet they will fix this issue!


Me and @boybelue have been trying to get that driver to work to no avail


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 28, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I can't wait to see these going. Give that slow girl a chance. If the other r start to flower and she's that bad than throw her in the 12/12 tent to get what ya get. I'm pulling hard for ya Nitty. Also man, have a wonderful holliday today with the loved ones.


Good looking out!!! Hope you had a good day today!!!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 29, 2019)

Nizza said:


> is there any chance it’s turned down all the way?
> If it’s turned up maybe if you used a multimeter and test the output then talk with a service rep I bet they will fix this issue!


That driver must have issues, at first I thought it might not be supplying enough voltage because the total voltage of his boards is real close to the max output voltage so I told him just take one board out of the string, that way you'll know your well within the the drivers output voltage range, but it was to no avail.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

Im about to send an email to Mouser and let them know...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 29, 2019)

Them damn crack, i mean Meph heads already crashed the site for the BF and 4 artisnals release. 1 minute in and people scurrying like rats like they still won't have seeds 2 hours from now XD


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 29, 2019)

Whats going on? It looked like everything was sold out as soon as things loaded for me.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 29, 2019)

Dendrophilly said:


> Whats going on? It looked like everything was sold out as soon as things loaded for me.


Just too many people needing to buy them right away. Crashed the site and Brad has to reboot it. They said on reddit they have tons and no way they'll run out, but it's the same every time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Just too many people needing to buy them right away. Crashed the site and Brad has to reboot it. They said on reddit they have tons and no way they'll run out, but it's the same every time.


Ya'll have at it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> That driver must have issues, at first I thought it might not be supplying enough voltage because the total voltage of his boards is real close to the max output voltage so I told him just take one board out of the string, that way you'll know your well within the the drivers output voltage range, but it was to no avail.


Thanks again brother!!!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thanks again brother!!!


Your welcome brother anytime, wish we could've got it going for ye. I wonder if they might have got it mixed up with a return.


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 29, 2019)

very nice


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

Tim Fox said:


> very nice


???


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> ???


your whole thread is very nice, i found you over in the cfl grow thread


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

New driver is on the way


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

Tim Fox said:


> your whole thread is very nice, i found you over in the cfl grow thread


The good ol days!!! I still don't know shit!!! But I do know how to fuck some shit up!!!


----------



## Dendrophilly (Nov 30, 2019)

My shits all fucked up too but we're still killing it.

I started an sts treatment on the green crack.

My dates for sprouting my last set of meph beans got pushed back a week or two, most of my plants are all fading and finishing early. These girls im harvesting soon are from a mephisto deep blue c f2 hermi flower experiment that produced a single seed; a male i grew; im finishing off one of the two crosses i made from him in one go. Some nice little terpy buds that are finishing fast. Just a few little hermi flowers in early flower out of 20 females, havent seen anything since. Nug structure is like the deep blue c f2 quick and it fluffs up a little bit but its not much and the plants are about done.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 30, 2019)

Pro 80 ll and qb288 together...Don't need a rspec with this setup for sure!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 30, 2019)

Purple Nuggets... Under 3 lights in a 2x2x3


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Purple Nuggets... Under 3 lights in a 2x2x3 View attachment 4429525View attachment 4429528View attachment 4429529View attachment 4429530View attachment 4429531View attachment 4429532View attachment 4429533


Oh yeah, this is what i came to see XD get em Nitty.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

One day later


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

We gon' ride til' we die!!! Even with the crazy looking leaves!!! I don't think I was feeding/watering them enough...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 4, 2019)

More ghetto innovations from Frank Nitty....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

Mutants... Haven't really done anything special to them, just a lot of light in that little tent!!! Megacrop... 1 qb100, 2 qb120s... Purple Nuggets... Don't remember how old they are but I know it hasn't been more than two weeks since they started... Scary...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

Look at this leaf!!! Like I said before: mutants...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

This is an amazing video!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

@madvillian420 this is where it's at bro!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is an amazing video!!!


Cool ain't it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 6, 2019)

Looking good Nitty. Fat dinnerer plate leaves man XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

Anyone know anything about this stuff???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm thinking about starting a new grow... This grow did not go as planned... Way too small for my taste... They didn't even really stretch out like they usually do... I'm looking for redwood trees!!! That sour crack in the front looks great for as small as it is...


----------



## Nizza (Dec 8, 2019)

Does mephisto do photoperiod plants? Impressive plants for autos but after doing a few I think I will save my auto seeds only to maybe start inside then put outside during the summer. Do you do any photoperiod plants Nitty?

That clawing on the back left looks like too much Nitrogen even though its hard to tell under that blurple


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm thinking about starting a new grow... This grow did not go as planned... Way too small for my taste... They didn't even really stretch out like they usually do... I'm looking for redwood trees!!! That sour crack in the front looks great for as small as it is...View attachment 4433480


Nitty, you KNEW the Purple Nuggets were small. You'd be a fool to not see them through. They get nothing but high praise. I hope you finish them.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nitty, you KNEW the Purple Nuggets were small. You'd be a fool to not see them through. They get nothing but high praise. I hope you finish them.


No no no,not THEM!!! The CQx24c's and the SOUR CRACK's are HALF the size of the first ones I ran!!! Probably never should have put them in that bullshit ass closet!!! It was nice but there was no circulation... These are good...These are not good... They look good but they aren't even a foot tall!!! Fudge it,I'll let them grow just to have something to smoke... I might have to figure out how to crush this megacrop into dust to be sure that it mixes better...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2019)

Nizza said:


> Does mephisto do photoperiod plants? Impressive plants for autos but after doing a few I think I will save my auto seeds only to maybe start inside then put outside during the summer. Do you do any photoperiod plants Nitty?
> 
> That clawing on the back left looks like too much Nitrogen even though its hard to tell under that blurple


That's why I'm thinking about taking these plants out of there,they are a lost cause... First it was not enough cal-mag,now its too much!!! If they didn't look so good i probably would be cutting them down...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Nizza (Dec 9, 2019)

frank nitty!


----------



## Nizza (Dec 9, 2019)

rip sub rocc


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 9, 2019)

Nizza said:


> rip sub rocc


RIP


----------



## Nizza (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey man there’s a free comparative grow going on from the vault you should check it out it’s under the in it to win it section


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 10, 2019)

Just got my Sativas XD got 24 Carrot x Cosmic Queen and 24 Carrot x 3 BOG. Were those plants you thought of scrapping the 24 x Cosmic? Bought 4 packs of 3 seeds and got 23 free. Love Mephisto for sure.


----------



## Jray316 (Dec 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> These are the other phenotype of the Stomper, ones tall, the other is short and bushy... Here's the tall one...View attachment 4183055 View attachment 4183057


Very nice


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 10, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Just got my Sativas XD got 24 Carrot x Cosmic Queen and 24 Carrot x 3 BOG. Were those plants you thought of scrapping the 24 x Cosmic? Bought 4 packs of 3 seeds and got 23 free. Love Mephisto for sure.


Haven't looked at a mephisto seed in I don't know how long!!! I'm waiting to grow out every auto seed that I have now before I even think about getting some more... Those look interesting tho... Never heard of any of them...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2019)

My little sog...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Just got my Sativas XD got 24 Carrot x Cosmic Queen and 24 Carrot x 3 BOG. Were those plants you thought of scrapping the 24 x Cosmic? Bought 4 packs of 3 seeds and got 23 free. Love Mephisto for sure.


Yep CQx24c... These little bitches right there!!! But the buds are hard as a rock!!! Disappointed in the size of them,but it will still be a good haul at the end of the road!!! Remember the guy that grew his plant in a coffee cup??? This ain't no coffee cup!!! Looks like it grew up in one though!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yep CQx24c... These little bitches right there!!! But the buds are hard as a rock!!! Disappointed in the size of them,but it will still be a good haul at the end of the road!!! View attachment 4435844View attachment 4435848View attachment 4435849View attachment 4435850Remember the guy that grew his plant in a coffee cup??? This ain't no coffee cup!!! Looks like it grew up in one though!!!


But with the 24 being 100% indica, didn't help to be in 1 gals. I got 5 of them and will definitely pull out my 3.9 autopots for them rather than the 2.2s whenever i get to them. I have 1 SODK doing her slow seedling thing, but contemplating popping a small tub with some photos and veg 1-2 weeks and 12/12 them. Let them get big enough to produce an oz each so i can try them out. Got 5 strains i been sitting on and never going to get to them with all the Mephisto autos I've got.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> But with the 24 being 100% indica, didn't help to be in 1 gals. I got 5 of them and will definitely pull out my 3.9 autopots for them rather than the 2.2s whenever i get to them. I have 1 SODK doing her slow seedling thing, but contemplating popping a small tub with some photos and veg 1-2 weeks and 12/12 them. Let them get big enough to produce an oz each so i can try them out. Got 5 strains i been sitting on and never going to get to them with all the Mephisto autos I've got.


These are half the size of the first two that I grew in 1gal pots...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2019)

Same plants same pots... It's just the atmosphere was totally different


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Same plants same pots... It's just the atmosphere was totally different View attachment 4435907View attachment 4435908


Also remember, they are freebies so they are F1s not stable generations like all their otjer strains. 50% to be tall and xmas like Cosmic or 50% chance to be small and bushy like the 24. It's all good. They'll be ready and something else can get rocking in there in no time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 16, 2019)

My girl wants me to grow some weed that smells like lemons!!! Sooooooooo,guess what she'll get???


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> My girl wants me to grow some weed that smells like lemons!!! Sooooooooo,guess what she'll get???


Ripley's OG XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 16, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Ripley's OG XD


You know it!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 16, 2019)

She's really liking the smell of the CQ x 24 C,says it smells like lemons... To me its lemons and fuel... Shes hyped up to smoke some!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> She's really liking the smell of the CQ x 24 C,says it smells like lemons... To me its lemons and fuel... Shes hyped up to smoke some!!!


These sound good. Read some good on AFN about these. Glad i got 5 freebies.


----------



## wil2279 (Dec 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> My girl wants me to grow some weed that smells like lemons!!! Sooooooooo,guess what she'll get???


Exotic Seeds Black Lemon?


----------



## Dendrophilly (Dec 17, 2019)

Im looking forward to your mephisto crosses @wil2279 


This one just got hung up to dry with my blue cheese. Sour mellon mass x [girl scout cookie x deep blue c f2]


----------



## wil2279 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dendrophilly said:


> Im looking forward to your mephisto crosses @wil2279
> View attachment 4438845
> View attachment 4438847
> This one just got hung up to dry with my blue cheese. Sour mellon mass x [girl scout cookie x deep blue c f2]


She sure looks beautiful


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 18, 2019)

Purple Nuggets are taking over!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Purple Nuggets are taking over!!!View attachment 4439341


Killing it Nitty.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 19, 2019)

Opinions??? You know what a bicycle innertube smells like??? That's what these girls smell like!!! And lemons my girl says!!! Either my calculations are wrong or these plants are abnormal... My calculations say that today is day 48 for these plants... I'm hoping I can


----------



## Nizza (Dec 19, 2019)

hey nitty hope u can join in on this comparison grow https://www.rollitup.org/t/comparative-grow-from-dutch-passion-at-the-vault.1001482/page-3
I'm doing fem photo's but they offer autos as well and you get a free shirt 

auto cinderella jack 

oh yeah and in the new mars led give away if you post a journal of your mars lights in grow journals you get a second number to pick 

Lookin good frank keep it up!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 19, 2019)

Just getting started I am!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 20, 2019)

Still in veg!!! These are gonna be nice!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 20, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Still in veg!!! These are gonna be nice!!!View attachment 4439949View attachment 4439951View attachment 4439952View attachment 4439953View attachment 4439955


If I cut some of the weaker branches on each plant,they're still going to have good bud sites!!!


----------



## Nizza (Dec 20, 2019)

Nizza said:


> hey nitty hope u can join in on this comparison grow https://www.rollitup.org/t/comparative-grow-from-dutch-passion-at-the-vault.1001482/page-3
> I'm doing fem photo's but they offer autos as well and you get a free shirt
> 
> auto cinderella jack View attachment 4439522
> ...


frankie just wanna make sure you caught this. I know u like free shit so do I!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 25, 2019)

What a bush!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 25, 2019)

Eye spy some blunt wraps ! .... lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Eye spy some blunt wraps ! .... lol


Did you cee the weed on the tray???


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 26, 2019)

There is *nothing better *than rolling a fresh J while staring at your plants ....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Did you cee the weed on the tray???


Cosmic Queen and 24 carat...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> There is *nothing better *than rolling a fresh J while staring at your plants ....


Better believe it!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2019)

Coming up on their last days...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Cosmic Queen and 24 carat...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2019)

Diamonds for diamonds!!!Zoom in...


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Diamonds for diamonds!!!View attachment 4443353Zoom in...


How's the 24c x cosmic queen? 
Have a few to try out.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 28, 2019)

Sour Crack...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 28, 2019)

Done like dinner!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2019)

I gotta read this thread........a friend gave me a bunch of their beans but all in one pack......so I am always trying to figure out what it is that's growing! lol the 3 plants of theirs that I have grown have all been awesome! Little more stoney than I like but great none the less!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 28, 2019)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> How's the 24c x cosmic queen?
> Have a few to try out.


Lemon diesel... Nice even high... Lasts for a while...Maybe smoke 4 blunts in a day... Easy on the chest...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 30, 2019)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta read this thread........a friend gave me a bunch of their beans but all in one pack......so I am always trying to figure out what it is that's growing! lol the 3 plants of theirs that I have grown have all been awesome! Little more stoney than I like but great none the less!


These are just the memoirs of a noob... You will cee a lot of mistakes made,and you will cee how I make up for them by not changing anything and doing shit how I feel like doing it!!! I'm the guy that your parents warned you about!!! Enter with caution!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 30, 2019)

@SwiSHa85,what's up wit dis???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 31, 2019)

What should I do with these??? This is how they came out the seed... Twisted...


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 31, 2019)

Maybe they will straighten up. I have 3 that really are mangled up since sprout. Not sure if I somehow am responsible or not but have been thinkin about letting them go and see what happens.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> These are just the memoirs of a noob... You will cee a lot of mistakes made,and you will cee how I make up for them by not changing anything and doing shit how I feel like doing it!!! I'm the guy that your parents warned you about!!! Enter with caution!!!


Autos are all new to me. So all good man!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What should I do with these??? This is how they came out the seed... Twisted...View attachment 4447017


Let 'em roll Nitty. Might be some freak ass plants that mess you up in the best way XD


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jan 2, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> What should I do with these??? This is how they came out the seed... Twisted...View attachment 4447017





MATTYMATT726 said:


> Let 'em roll Nitty. Might be some freak ass plants that mess you up in the best way XD


My sour blues look similar, i was about to sac them but i noticed some healthy roots so im leaving them to figure it out while i get some other stuff going.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 4, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Maybe they will straighten up. I have 3 that really are mangled up since sprout. Not sure if I somehow am responsible or not but have been thinkin about letting them go and see what happens.


Im letting them stay... Might repot them though...


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 4, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im letting them stay... Might repot them though...


I had one last summer that was an extreme runt. Let her grow and she ended up with one tiny 2.5g cola that was the most flavorful and potent smoke I have ever smoked! It was crazy like, for real a mouthful of sweet orange/grapefruit. The flavor and scent stuck to me. Could taste it still after smoking an additional joint. 

Since have decided to let 'em grow. Never know what one of a kind smoke is going to result.


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 4, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> What a bush!!!View attachment 4443116View attachment 4443118


Looking good there Frank


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 4, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Still in veg!!! These are gonna be nice!!!View attachment 4439949View attachment 4439951View attachment 4439952View attachment 4439953View attachment 4439955


Are you doing any lst or training on these bushes?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 4, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Are you doing any lst or training on these bushes?


Nope!!!


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 5, 2020)

T


Frank Nitty said:


> Nope!!!View attachment 4449853


Thats awesome man! Must be good genetics then...


----------



## sandman83 (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nope!!!View attachment 4449853


Very nice frank! Gonna take a look back through your thread and catch up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

@SwiSHa85. AK47. left,and OG KUSH right...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> T
> Thats awesome man! Must be good genetics then...


Mephisto purple nuggets


----------



## McStrats (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks good Frank!


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mephisto purple nuggets


Anything like my strawberry nuggets?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Anything like my strawberry nuggets?


Same,just a purple pheno...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

Didn't think they would get this BIG though... WOW!!! Look at the stems!!! EVERYTHING IS PURPLE!!!


----------



## McStrats (Jan 5, 2020)

I find that purple happens when the temps drop.


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Same,just a purple pheno...


Oh man... Now I am freaking pumped to grow my strawberry nuggets!!! Where did you get the purple nuggets?


----------



## McStrats (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

I want to thank the cats that have been there from the beginning,at least those who I remember... @MATTYMATT726,@McStrats ,@Budzbuddha @Dendrophilly ,@Dabber68... Y'all helped to get me to where I am through instructions and inspiration... Let's keep it going through 2020 and beyond!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Oh man... Now I am freaking pumped to grow my strawberry nuggets!!! Where did you get the purple nuggets?


Some of those may be like these... Limited edition artisanals... Got creme-tasmo as well... Guess how big they could get???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

McStrats said:


> Looks good Frank!


My mom told me never to talk to strangers!!! LOL


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I want to thank the cats that have been there from the beginning,at least those who I remember... @MATTYMATT726,@McStrats ,@Budzbuddha @Dendrophilly ,@Dabber68... Y'all helped to get me to where I am through instructions and inspiration... Let's keep it going through 2020 and beyond!!!


Man you bursted out all on your own Nitty. Not gonna lie, Swishas stuff looking killer for one guy doing it at home compaired to breeders pumping out seeds for monies.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Man you bursted out all on your own Nitty. Not gonna lie, Swishas stuff looking killer for one guy doing it at home compaired to breeders pumping out seeds for monies.


What's up with you homie??? Everything good???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Oh man... Now I am freaking pumped to grow my strawberry nuggets!!! Where did you get the purple nuggets?


Mephisto


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Some of those may be like these... Limited edition artisanals... Got creme-tasmo as well... Guess how big they could get???


Well I'm guessing the purple nuggets are supposed to max out around 24 inches.


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 5, 2020)

I think I'm going to have to place another order for strawberry nuggets and or 24 carat next week...


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jan 5, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> I think I'm going to have to place another order for strawberry nuggets and or 24 carat next week...


Im going to put an order in as well! Looking forward to the shop reopening


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks for including me in your shout out nitty! Dont forget to try some of those sours i sent!


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 5, 2020)

Dendrophilly said:


> I still want you to try th
> 
> Im going to put an order in as well! Looking forward to the shop reopening


What were you still wanting me to try? The mango cream? I'm going to be growing that out eventually and maybe I'll try crossing it with the 24carat or strawberry nuggets


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jan 5, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> What were you still wanting me to try? The mango cream? I'm going to be growing that out eventually and maybe I'll try crossing it with the 24carat or strawberry nuggets


I think that was me trying to coax nitty into trying the sour fems i made last year.

I am still day dreaming about that so-mango project i was egging on.

Im not sure how im feeling about the green crack i reversed now, waiting to see how the buds chunk up. My rooms pretty much empty besides the green crack and im not really trying to let it s1.


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 5, 2020)

Dendrophilly said:


> I think that was me trying to coax nitty into trying the sour fems i made last year.
> 
> I am still day dreaming about that so-mango project i was egging on.
> 
> Im not sure how im feeling about the green crack i reversed now, waiting to see how the buds chunk up. My rooms pretty much empty besides the green crack and im not really trying to let it s1.


I'll get some "mango ish" crosses here sooner or later. I'm hoping the house will be ready by June... Then I can start looking to start something.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> What's up with you homie??? Everything good???


Yeah, I've been just chilling out. Got 1 SODK topped in my autopot. Trying to see what 1x 2.2 gal in coco with the Megacrop will give me with 1x 135 watt QB all to itself. It's only low to mid 60s in my tent so it's on the sluggish side, but she appears to be chugging along fine.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> @SwiSHa85. AK47. left,and OG KUSH right...View attachment 4449854


See how vigorous that OG is! They finish so quick but avg 2-3oz a plant. The AK will take longer but will yield much better.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

SwiSHa85 said:


> See how vigorous that OG is! They finish so quick but avg 2-3oz a plant. The AK will take longer but will yield much better.


Did you cee the other two??? Mutants... Keeping them around to cee what happens...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Did you cee the other two??? Mutants... Keeping them around to cee what happens...View attachment 4450670View attachment 4450672


Give them to your gurl. Whats she grows, she smokes XD


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jan 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Did you cee the other two??? Mutants... Keeping them around to cee what happens...View attachment 4450670View attachment 4450672


Wonder what happen there. Looks like root problems. Ill admit the F3s weren't as consistent as the F4s but I dont see rudy problems often. I used to have this problem with root cubes and coco starters. The tap root hits the bottom quick and fills out the cube. Throws off the auto trait or something because i always got smaller plants. Went back to paper towel/straight to final coco pot and have had great luck since.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Well I'm guessing the purple nuggets are supposed to max out around 24 inches.


The creme tasmo is a cross between some big Mephisto strains!!! Im waiting to put my 4x4 back up before I mess with the big girls again...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2020)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Wonder what happen there. Looks like root problems. Ill admit the F3s weren't as consistent as the F4s but I dont see rudy problems often. I used to have this problem with root cubes and coco starters. The tap root hits the bottom quick and fills out the cube. Throws off the auto trait or something because i always got smaller plants. Went back to paper towel/straight to final coco pot and have had great luck since.


They came out of the seed like that... They were twisted from the beginning... I'll remember that with the last seeds I have of yours...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Give them to your gurl. Whats she grows, she smokes XD


Her job is too hectic for her to do that!!! She's more of a silent partner...


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 7, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Two more Forum Stompers 31 days from seed today... Topped 3 days ago... Look good to me!!! Megacrop nutes only... HLG qb100 light in 2x2x3 tent... In the middle is a Blue Toof Special clone... That's right, I did it again!!! View attachment 4182943


Ehh... So I checked Mephisto's website a few times today. They are still showing they are sold out of every single strain they offer.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 7, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Ehh... So I checked Mephisto's website a few times today. They are still showing they are sold out of every single strain they offer.


10th.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Ehh... So I checked Mephisto's website a few times today. They are still showing they are sold out of every single strain they offer.


Not time for them to open back up yet


----------



## CikaBika (Jan 8, 2020)

I had to get nto AFN to find out wtf is going on..Is it sooo fckn HARD to change date on site?? This kind of cons, makes them very amateurish and unprofessional..


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 8, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> I had to get nto AFN to find out wtf is going on..Is it sooo fckn HARD to change date on site?? This kind of cons, makes them very amateurish and unprofessional..


The move from 6th to 10th was because of site provider update/change so they can handle better traffic during the sales with no crashes, so it's plausible they didn't interrupt it to update.


----------



## CikaBika (Jan 8, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> The move from 6th to 10th was because of site provider update/change so they can handle better traffic during the sales with no crashes, so it's plausible they didn't interrupt it to update.


I get yhat, but at kest they could chsbge date on site from 6th to 10nth..I'm sure that everybody don't use canna forums..

But let me ask you something..Did any of you tried some Night owl seed?? It's like branch brand of mephisto by their worker daz, and I saw he used some bodhi gear in his crosses..I found out yesterday that he had strain with sourcrinkle genetics,for me it's strongest weed I ever grow and smoked in last 15y..


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 8, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> 10th.


Well that is good news at least. I don't know why I'm so anxious. I can't place an order for another week and a half anyway. I just dropped a deposit on my house and now I don't have any money to blow for a while.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 8, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> I get yhat, but at kest they could chsbge date on site from 6th to 10nth..I'm sure that everybody don't use canna forums..
> 
> But let me ask you something..Did any of you tried some Night owl seed?? It's like branch brand of mephisto by their worker daz, and I saw he used some bodhi gear in his crosses..I found out yesterday that he had strain with sourcrinkle genetics,for me it's strongest weed I ever grow and smoked in last 15y..


How does it make sense if they are upgrading the technical servies on which their site runs they can go and change info? Are you able to go on RIU when you're phone is installing an update? Check you're online bank account when they are under maintenance?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Did you cee the other two??? Mutants... Keeping them around to cee what happens...View attachment 4450670View attachment 4450672


This is what's happening so far...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 12, 2020)

Purple Nuggets are on frost alert!!! And they really smell like strawberries!!! And sticky as hell!!!Leaves look crazy cause they're under the blurpie light...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is what's happening so far...View attachment 4455249


Check it out @SwiSHa85...


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jan 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Check it out @SwiSHa85...


Is that the stunted looking ones? Looking healthy now, which strain is that?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Is that the stunted looking ones? Looking healthy now, which strain is that?


Ak47... Yep that's the deformed one... The other one is still alive but I don't think it's going to make it... that ak47 is missing some nodes, or they just didn't come out...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

ak47 auto... Courtesy of @SwiSHa85


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

OG kush... Same cool guy!!!girl is a bush!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

So too much or not enough mc and cal mag??? I went down to feeding two to three times a day...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

I fuck these plants up everytime!!! I don't know how they end up being so good!!! Maybe because they have to fight harder to live!!! I may be on to something... But then again i'm probably doing something that people are doing regularly... dealing with coco is harder than I thought it would be... waaaaaaaaahhhh!!!! LOL!!! For real tho,I'm hella confused!!!


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 13, 2020)

From this pic it looks like either a nitrogen or sulfur issue. But I couldn't tell you for sure. I'd lean towards nitrogen...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> From this pic it looks like either a nitrogen or sulfur issue. But I couldn't tell you for sure. I'd lean towards nitrogen...


How can I fix it???


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 13, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> From this pic it looks like either a nitrogen or sulfur issue. But I couldn't tell you for sure.





Frank Nitty said:


> How can I fix it???


I'm not sure. I grow in soil with organics. I'm guessing you are using mega crop? No idea what you are using for a soil or Coco... If I had to guess I'd say it's a pH issue. But I'm just guessing. Improper pH will lock shit out...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> I'm not sure. I grow in soil with organics. I'm guessing you are using mega crop? No idea what you are using for a soil or Coco... If I had to guess I'd say it's a pH issue. But I'm just guessing. Improper pH will lock shit out...


Im DEAD over here!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

Im going back to soil after all these plants are done!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jan 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im DEAD over here!!!





Frank Nitty said:


> Im going back to soil after all these plants are done!!!


Ive tried to tell you Frank. Coco is technically hydroponics and you do zero PHing or ppm checks. Thats why they start fine and get worse as they get larger. I think you should try @Budzbuddha Fox Farm style grow and go from there. Simple water only until flower if needed.


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im DEAD over here!!!


Do you even know what the pH is of the water you have been watering with?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 14, 2020)

He never listened to me with the coco XD


SwiSHa85 said:


> Ive tried to tell you Frank. Coco is technically hydroponics and you do zero PHing or ppm checks. Thats why they start fine and get worse as they get larger. I think you should try @Budzbuddha Fox Farm style grow and go from there. Simple water only until flower if needed.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 21, 2020)

hey Nitty
Check out this contest


MarsHydrofactory said:


> Great News for the grower who hasn't used the mars hydro light.
> Mars Hydro Contest 2020 add a new Rule
> Repost our post, you also have the chance to win the light. don't forget to send the post link to [email protected] or contact topledfactorystore
> Repost any of our posts, we will also count the likes or views.
> ...



I figured u might wanna join in!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2020)

Purple Nuggets


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 21, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Purple Nuggets View attachment 4461907


Damn Nitty, those are looking nice.


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 22, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Purple Nuggets View attachment 4461907


They are definitely looking purple...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2020)

Look how she came back!!! The strange ak47 has made a triumphant return!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2020)

These 2 right here at the bottom... Should I cut them??? Maybe just the one on the left??? It's not getting much light anyway...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2020)

@SwiSHa85 goods... 2 AK47 AUTOS, BACK, 1 OG KUSH AUTO,FRONT...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2020)

And then there's this one... Mini OG KUSH


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 24, 2020)

Dendrophilly said:


> Thanks for including me in your shout out nitty! Dont forget to try some of those sours i sent!


Will definitely make that happen as soon as I put my 2 4x4 tents!!!


----------



## f series (Jan 24, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Will definitely make that happen as soon as I put my 2 4x4 tents!!!


Better off getting a 4*8 or a shit load 2*4's
4*4's can get annoying working in/around


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 24, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> @SwiSHa85 goods... 2 AK47 AUTOS, BACK, 1 OG KUSH AUTO,FRONTView attachment 4462786...


No response from @SwiSHa85??? These girls are really doing the damn thang!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 24, 2020)

f series said:


> Better off getting a 4*8 or a shit load 2*4's
> 4*4's can get annoying working in/around


Yeah I know!!! That's about 14 plants in there!!! Shit was hectic!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 24, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> And then there's this one... Mini OG KUSHView attachment 4462789


This is the same age as the other 3


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jan 24, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> @SwiSHa85 goods... 2 AK47 AUTOS, BACK, 1 OG KUSH AUTO,FRONTView attachment 4462786...


Looking good Frank. Those AKs should get pretty decent size. Looks like the back left one has some huge fans. Start leaf tucking and lollipop that little stuff on the bottom nodes.
I've been hella busy with 3 room flips/clean ups and I'm rdy for a break. Haven't even began to trim. Pyrethrin bombed for 72 hours and bleaching the rooms now. It's been due time for a good scrub so figured I'd do some bug prevention while the rooms were down. I have some killer crosses to show you guys these next 2 runs. Mephisto x AK / Mephisto x WW

GL on your grows guys. Might do some bean give aways soon if I have time.


----------



## f series (Jan 24, 2020)

Man I got some autos that are only like 8 inches


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 24, 2020)

f series said:


> Better off getting a 4*8 or a shit load 2*4's
> 4*4's can get annoying working in/around


He would just end up buying more lights... Running up the electric bill, and stuffing 30 plants in a 4x8 lol

Then again... I wouldn't mind having a 4x8 setup with 2 ROI-E680's in it... With 7 autos on each side...


----------



## f series (Jan 25, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> He would just end up buying more lights... Running up the electric bill, and stuffing 30 plants in a 4x8 lol
> 
> Then again... I wouldn't mind having a 4x8 setup with 2 ROI-E680's in it... With 7 autos on each side...


I figured if someone wants to run multiple tents, they'd diy their own lights, I know for a fact 185-250 watts of an f series strips light is great for a 2*4 tent. 

Shit 2 grand for 2 lights.... If someone does diy with 2 grand ROFL, probably have to dedicate 2 bed rooms to use it up


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 25, 2020)

f series said:


> I figured if someone wants to run multiple tents, they'd diy their own lights, I know for a fact 185-250 watts of an f series strips light is great for a 2*4 tent.
> 
> Shit 2 grand for 2 lights.... If someone does diy with 2 grand ROFL, probably have to dedicate 2 bed rooms to use it up


Well I have one of those lights already and I'm not very good with electronics... So I'd only need to buy 1 more


----------



## f series (Jan 25, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Well I have one of those lights already and I'm not very good with electronics... So I'd only need to buy 1 more


Shit if you got the funds, more power to ya. I don't though
I spent probably 800-1000 
50 or so 2 foot strips
Hlg 240, 150, 320 drivers
Matching heat sinks
All aluminum for frames
200 ft 18 gauge
30 ft 12 gauge or 14 forgot
Bolts, washers, nuts, drill bits, hanging loops, wagos (2),(3),(5)
Rapid led dimmers, cable for outlets, water proof junctions, a mitre saw, soft metal blade.

I wanted to list what I remember, because when you diy, you don't just get lights. I have tools and shit so I can easily make more if I want. I have like 5 lights. All different sizes, and spacing. Different ccts, I mainly do 3k, and alternate with 4k or 5k. Ime 4k and 5k give more trichs than 3k. Infact if I could, I probably wouldn't have got 3k if I had experience in leds when I bought them. I don't rely on the "stretch they give" anyways


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 25, 2020)

Reply


f series said:


> Shit if you got the funds, more power to ya. I don't though
> I spent probably 800-1000
> 50 or so 2 foot strips
> Hlg 240, 150, 320 drivers
> ...


oh don't get me wrong... I am handy. with carpentry stuff, flooring, tile, drywall, framing... stuff like that. I wish i was handy in an electrical way. I would love to build a dimmable strip light about 20 inches x 40 inches that maxed out around 320 watts and was dimmable. I love the roi-e680 for a 4x4 tent but its hard to fine a light with a nice even footprint like that for a 2x4 tent. I have 2 2x4 tents and im just going to have to run something like my hlg 260 v2 in them because to get s strip light like the roi-e680 for a 2x4 tent... it costs almost as much as the roi-e680. heck if i was handy enough to build my own lights i wouldnt have spent $$1000 on the roi-e680. i wouldn't have bought the 4x4 tent. id have just made my own lights for the 2 2x4 tents and set them up back to back... I may end up buying one of the spider farmer quantum board lights for the other 2x4.


----------



## f series (Jan 25, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Reply
> 
> 
> oh don't get me wrong... I am handy. with carpentry stuff, flooring, tile, drywall, framing... stuff like that. I wish i was handy in an electrical way. I would love to build a dimmable strip light about 20 inches x 40 inches that maxed out around 320 watts and was dimmable. I love the roi-e680 for a 4x4 tent but its hard to fine a light with a nice even footprint like that for a 2x4 tent. I have 2 2x4 tents and im just going to have to run something like my hlg 260 v2 in them because to get s strip light like the roi-e680 for a 2x4 tent... it costs almost as much as the roi-e680. heck if i was handy enough to build my own lights i wouldnt have spent $$1000 on the roi-e680. i wouldn't have bought the 4x4 tent. id have just made my own lights for the 2 2x4 tents and set them up back to back... I may end up buying one of the spider farmer quantum board lights for the other 2x4.


If you can strip tile, you can build a light, don't under sell yourself, you're over qualified haha.
When you buy 2 ft or 4 ft strips their actual size is smaller, like a 2 by 4 so to speak.
My 2 foot strips are 22 inches long, so you get a 23 inch long heat sink and 1/2 inch angled aluminum. And you're pushing at 23 inches. It's a perfect fit in a 2*4 tent. I'm not trying to convince you lol I'm aware you know what's up etc.


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 25, 2020)

f series said:


> If you can strip tile, you can build a light, don't under sell yourself, you're over qualified haha.
> When you buy 2 ft or 4 ft strips their actual size is smaller, like a 2 by 4 so to speak.
> My 2 foot strips are 22 inches long, so you get a 23 inch long heat sink and 1/2 inch angled aluminum. And you're pushing at 23 inches. It's a perfect fit in a 2*4 tent. I'm not trying to convince you lol I'm aware you know what's up etc.


i havent looked into diy lights much because i figured it was over my head


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 25, 2020)

this is the closest thing I can get to the ROI-e680 for a 2x4. it comes int a 240 watt model and a 320 watt model. they are dimmable but the 240 watt model runs $599 and the 320 watt runs $699.


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 25, 2020)

haha... they are dimmable if you buy a separate controller for another $250


----------



## f series (Jan 25, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> this is the closest thing I can get to the ROI-e680 for a 2x4. it comes int a 240 watt model and a 320 watt model. they are dimmable but the 240 watt model runs $599 and the 320 watt runs $699.View attachment 4464093View attachment 4464094


12 lights and sinks at non bulk prices (when I paid) was $17-$18 dollars per strip.
Each strip runs 22 watts. 
$216
Bolts nuts and wires for more than one light,I'd say 30 but let's go $44
I used thermal tape. I think it was $14
Driver $62 hlg 240 24b


That's $336

Let's throw on 10% tax and round up.
btw shipping is free on most sites, or you can get at home Depot.
Labor is like 1-2 hours (taking your time)

Total
$380
$318 w/o driver.. didn't even deduct tax

But if you bulk buy, or even just pick different lights, your prices can go down dramatically.

Driver
Watt /price
340 -$86
240 - $62
185 - $58


----------



## f series (Jan 25, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> haha... they are dimmable if you buy a separate controller for another $250


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 25, 2020)

f series said:


> 12 lights and sinks at non bulk prices (when I paid) was $17-$18 dollars per strip.
> Each strip runs 22 watts.
> $216
> Bolts nuts and wires for more than one light,I'd say 30 but let's go $44
> ...


i might have to make this a project soon. id get the 340 driver and run 14 or 15 strips... install the dimmer so i can run it lower if i want... where do you order the heat sinks and strips?


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 25, 2020)

f series said:


> 12 lights and sinks at non bulk prices (when I paid) was $17-$18 dollars per strip.
> Each strip runs 22 watts.
> $216
> Bolts nuts and wires for more than one light,I'd say 30 but let's go $44
> ...


great... now you have me pricing out components for a diy light im sure im going to go through with... it will be frety freaking awesome it i ever decide to do a a scrog with photoperiods like i really want to do... plus it will be nice because i am a bit of a perfectionist and it drives me nuts when i cant find a light to perfectly fit my grow space. I don't feel bad about buying the ROI-E680. it is efficient, has a built in dimmer and fits a 4x4 perfectly. it is the 2x4 tents i haven't been able to find a light I am really happy with. it is looking like i can build 2 240 watt lights using 3 110W light strips each for about $650.


----------



## f series (Jan 25, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> i might have to make this a project soon. id get the 340 driver and run 14 or 15 strips... install the dimmer so i can run it lower if i want... where do you order the heat sinks and strips?


Heatsinkusa
Arrow for strips, they are much cheaper and free shipping plus 10% off first order, ( when I ordered it was 10% off I forgot)
I ordered 3 drivers, so what arrow didn't have, I got from mouser. 

Be sure you check all sites for best prices, and factor in any deals ie the 10% etc.

Use octopart.
Here's an example of what they do



https://octopart.com/si-b8t341b20ww-samsung-71808600?r=sp&s=mlZWlNZ-R9qvs38dengUdw


----------



## f series (Jan 25, 2020)

We'll check this deal out


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 25, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> i havent looked into diy lights much because i figured it was over my head


Its not really... I built a light fixture using a window screen frame!!! Just have to use the ol noggin!!! I should put 2 rspec boards in the middle...


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 25, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its not really... I built a light fixture using a window screen frame!!! Just have to use the ol noggin!!! I should put 2 rspec boards in the middle...View attachment 4464221


I still have a v2 quantum board I would consider selling...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 25, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> I still have a v2 quantum board I would consider selling...


I have more lights than tents right now


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 25, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have more lights than tents right now


Good... Then I don't have to figure out what light to use for the grow I'm hoping to start today.


----------



## Mcterps 420 (Jan 25, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Purple Nuggets View attachment 4461907


Damn Nitty LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2020)

Purple Nuggets in the dark...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2020)

Purple Nuggets in the light...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2020)

Purple Nuggets cut and dried


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 27, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Purple Nuggets cut and dried View attachment 4465634View attachment 4465635View attachment 4465636


Tasty lookin


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Tasty lookin


Fruity and gassy... Kind of a couch lock... Couple of hits and you're good... Still have these going...


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jan 29, 2020)

I woke up a little double grape


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4465628View attachment 4465629View attachment 4465630Purple Nuggets in the dark...


She sure is Perdy...


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 29, 2020)

Grapey Walter they both sprouted Nov. 5. 
Made it through the holiday season and a couple family emergencies. So they can 
take some neglect.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jan 31, 2020)

Double grape doing its thing.

+super orange haze


I'll have one more of each going soon!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 31, 2020)

Skywalker and Fruity Pebbles auto...


----------



## Mcterps 420 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nitty 1st purple nuggets 146 dry


----------



## wil2279 (Feb 4, 2020)

Looking good Frank... Is the fruity pebbles a Wicked Pissha strain?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 5, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Looking good Frank... Is the fruity pebbles a Wicked Pissha strain?


No I got them from a guy on and to test... Something he made... Backyard Genetics he called his thing...


----------



## MrToad69 (Feb 27, 2020)

Just checkin in see how thing are going here...just chopped an Auto cross Im breeding...turned out pretty good.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice one toad, let me show you some bud from some of my crosses! First two have a lil meph in em.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

Dendrophilly said:


> Nice one toad, let me show you some bud from some of my crosses! First two have a lil meph in em.


Nice


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

Not the best pic but the last of that one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

Another.


----------



## MrToad69 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dendrophilly said:


> Nice one toad, let me show you some bud from some of my crosses! First two have a lil meph in em.
> 
> 
> Dendrophilly said:
> ...


----------



## MrToad69 (Feb 27, 2020)

Some good lookin buds there too Darkweb..


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Some good lookin buds there too Darkweb..


Thanks.....I'm new to the auto thing. That purple was #2 of the 4 I've done. First pic was the first one ever. I have one goin now that's Def the largest one so far


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 2, 2020)

Stilton Special (top) and Samsquanch OG about 1 month into cure and just half-ass dry trimmed for the pic.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 2, 2020)

Better pic, same buds. I am a terrible photographer.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2021)

2 Chemdogging, 2 SODK... Just over 30 days from sprouting... They're HUGE!!! I'm glad that I topped them!!!


----------



## McStrats (Oct 31, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> 2 Chemdogging, 2 SODK... Just over 30 days from sprouting... They're HUGE!!! I'm glad that I topped them!!!View attachment 5019977View attachment 5019978


Nice Frank!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 31, 2021)

Back in my Autopots!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> 2 Chemdogging, 2 SODK... Just over 30 days from sprouting... They're HUGE!!! I'm glad that I topped them!!!View attachment 5019977View attachment 5019978


One day later... Tent is filling in nicely...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2021)

Just ordered Nite Blood,Witch Doctor and Bubba Trouble from MAGIC SEEDS, through DCSE!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 5, 2021)

Mephisto - Hubbabubbahaze 

Day 72

Really impressed so far with this plant. Produces the most amount of budsites I’ve ever seen on any plant I’ve grown. Insane! If you decide to grow it you’ll know what I mean. All blemishes are me learning these new LEDs. Damn they are bright and produce no infrared so had issues on upper leaves. No biggie as buds are unaffected 

Great smells of Spicy skunk with a citrus sweet note. Very unique and reminds me of weed I use to get in my teens.

Can’t wait to try it. Breeder says 77-85 days and another couple of weeks will just be right!


----------



## McStrats (Nov 5, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Mephisto - Hubbabubbahaze
> 
> Day 72
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 5, 2021)

McStrats said:


> Nice!


Thanks dude. First Mephisto plant I’ve grown- won’t be the last. Can’t wait to try it!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Mephisto - Hubbabubbahaze
> 
> Day 72
> 
> ...


Whooooo!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2021)

Bubbly Livers... Megacrop is leaving too much residue behind... Got my shit looking crazy...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2021)

Ak47, OG KUSH, WW AUTOS


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ak47, OG KUSH, WW AUTOS View attachment 5023005


Ooops!!! These aren't Mephisto seeds...


----------



## McStrats (Nov 5, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Thanks dude. First Mephisto plant I’ve grown- won’t be the last. Can’t wait to try it!


Do post a smoke report!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 5, 2021)

McStrats said:


> Do post a smoke report!


Indeed! The description on their site is spot on for aroma so let’s hope the high is too. Suppose to be giggly


----------



## GarageGardener69 (Nov 6, 2021)

Mephisto forum stomper, double grape and chem del la chem and a fastbuds strawberry pie. 
5th one was what I’m calling a party crasher, fell off the seeded plant and sprouted! Survived 24hrs since I just pulled it out and re potted it Mephisto beans popped about 5 days ago


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2021)

48 days from sprouting,getting ready for second defoliation...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't like the way they look, but I might be too critical of myself... They are growing though, I'll say that much for them...


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 20, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5032015View attachment 5032016View attachment 5032017View attachment 5032018I don't like the way they look, but I might be too critical of myself... They are growing though, I'll say that much for them...


What do you feed your plants and how much?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone know where any sour crack beans are? Man that one was fast.

they had freebies once called sams crack and dude it was amazing


----------



## McStrats (Nov 20, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> What do you feed your plants and how much?


It depends how much light they are getting...the quality of the light...and a few other factors. That's why feed charts are useless. Person A might see nute burn if the lights can't keep up...wheras person B won't have a problem if all the other factors match up. It's also important to remember that nutes are like your daily vitamin...and lights are more part of the food source (photosynthesis).


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 20, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> What do you feed your plants and how much?


I was using cal mag and Megacrop, but the Megacrop doesn't go well with autopots(it clogs my lines up)so that is a problem all by itself... I used to run theTrio and by following the instructions I was burning my plants straight from the start, so I'm leery of using them... I just don't know what is the proper way to do this and I know that I'm cheating myself out of having way better buds... Now I'm second guessing myself all the time and stressing out the plants and myself... Oh yeah,one full of each... I don't know if that's too much, or not enough...


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone wanna split this? I’ll PayPal you 60 for the sour crack.





Coal Miners Daughter and Sour Crack Bundle - Multiverse Beans


Not eligible for discounts, but we are letting the coupon code be used for the halloween slap special. You will get: 1x 10 pack of coal miners daughter 1x 3 pack of sour crack




multiversebeans.com


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone wanna split this? I’ll PayPal you 60 for the sour crack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











MEPHISTO GENETICS - SOUR CRACK AUTO Strain Feminized - 3 Pack [LIMITED EDITION] - Multiverse Beans


All sour crack orders come with 1 slap per pack that you order. The slaps are limited edition as well.




multiversebeans.com





1 allowed per customer. Get it fast.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 20, 2021)

Magic Seeds and freebies


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 20, 2021)

McStrats said:


> Do post a smoke report!


Flavour:

Only been dried for a week but can already pick out lovely notes of lemon, honey, classic haze steelyness? A dash of burnt tires and a squeeze of bubble gum.

Very complex but not overwhelming. The kind of smoke you can just keep smoking!

High:

Super duper uplifting but not racy. Hits you in the body too but that coupled with how your head is floating makes things feel really giddy and funny. Truly is the most giggly auto I’ve grown. Can smoke it all day and not feel heavy.

For sativa lovers I’d highly recommend.

Ended up with 146g minus a few testers and the top bud which got rot.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 21, 2021)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> MEPHISTO GENETICS - SOUR CRACK AUTO Strain Feminized - 3 Pack [LIMITED EDITION] - Multiverse Beans
> 
> 
> All sour crack orders come with 1 slap per pack that you order. The slaps are limited edition as well.
> ...


Thanks Matt! Got em!

extremely fast auto folks. I’m talking 60-65 days from seed sometimes.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 21, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks Matt! Got em!
> 
> extremely fast auto folks. I’m talking 60-65 days from seed sometimes.


No problem. I try to help if i can.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Er3 (Nov 24, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just ordered Nite Blood,Witch Doctor and Bubba Trouble from MAGIC SEEDS, through DCSE!!! I can't wait!!!


My witchdoctor..excellent choices. I been dealing with dcse a long time. They always have fire. .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 30, 2021)

What do these need, besides a different grower??? These are in autopots, medium is FFOF,and worm castings, feeding cal mag and... Nevermind, I think I may have figured it out!!! I'll just mix my Megacrop in water and make sure it breaks down before I pour it into the reservoir... I should have been figured this out... I smoke waaaaayyyyyyy too much!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 1, 2021)

won this SE5000 last Saturday!!! Be here today!!! Stuffing it into a 3x3x6!!! And I just bought a 200 Diablo and a tent for it and my qb288 135w V2 kit Gonna be moving lights around now!!! 2 qb120s and qb 100v2 are going into the 2x2x3... I'm excited!!!


----------



## GarageGardener69 (Dec 1, 2021)

Dude that’s exactly what I wanted to get in my 3x3! Nice score! How’s the 200 Diablo looking? I was thinking that SF or (2) 200s 
The 135 kit is great. Using it now in there 
Plants looking fire too man!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 1, 2021)

GarageGardener69 said:


> Dude that’s exactly what I wanted to get in my 3x3! Nice score! How’s the 200 Diablo looking? I was thinking that SF or (2) 200s
> The 135 kit is great. Using it now in there
> Plants looking fire too man!!


I haven't hooked the Diablo up yet, I was waiting on the new tent so I can move stuff around... This is what I have going on now in each tent...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

Diablo and qb288... GG4XCD, CHOCOLATE SKUNK, OCXCD... Mars Hydro 3x3x5


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

More updates... Mars Hydro FC E3000 moved to a different 3x3...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

SE5000 STUFFED in a 3x3!!!


----------



## GarageGardener69 (Dec 3, 2021)

I want to put a SE5000 in my 3x so bad… I think it won’t fit by like a fraction of an inch ugh


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

GarageGardener69 said:


> I want to put a SE5000 in my 3x so bad… I think it won’t fit by like a fraction of an inch ugh


Yes it will... That's what mine is in!!!


----------



## GarageGardener69 (Dec 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yes it will... That's what mine is in!!!


might be in a shopping cart sooner than later lol thanks man!


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 3, 2021)

Anyone know where to find old school Mephisto chemdogging?

@MATTYMATT726 helped me score on OG Mephisto sour crack gear and I very much appreciate it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know where to find old school Mephisto chemdogging?
> 
> @MATTYMATT726 helped me score on OG Mephisto sour crack gear and I very much appreciate it


DCSEEDEXCHANGE


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

What's the deal??? One of these plants is not like the others, like Sesame Street...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 3, 2021)

I have not seen this at any banks, but they have had Creme De la Chem.


----------



## wil2279 (Dec 3, 2021)

I have a 7 or 10 pack of these. I can't remember.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

DCSEEDEXCHANGE has Mango Smile, CDLC,SKYWALKER, Sour Stomper... And Night Owl has Blue Microverse... Me??? I go for Magic Seeds... They have Mephisto crosses... These are the 3 that I bought... (NOT MY GROWS) They are in stock...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

And these are the freebies (This is my grow)


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 3, 2021)

I’m not seeing any chemdogging on DCSE unfortunately.

Chemdogging had the weirdest terps I’ve ever smelled. It wasn’t like weed smell. It was like your grandpas old closet smell or something. Quite a strange funk and I wanna smell it again.

haven’t grown an auto in I guess about three years. Mephisto ghost Toof was my last auto I ever grew. Those illuminauto drops back in the day. Man. I reversed a Deez nugs illuminauto and have about 150 seeds of it if anyone wants any.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not seeing any chemdogging on DCSE unfortunately.
> 
> Chemdogging had the weirdest terps I’ve ever smelled. It wasn’t like weed smell. It was like your grandpas old closet smell or something. Quite a strange funk and I wanna smell it again.
> 
> haven’t grown an auto in I guess about three years. Mephisto ghost Toof was my last auto I ever grew. Those illuminauto drops back in the day. Man. I reversed a Deez nugs illuminauto and have about 150 seeds of it if anyone wants any.


They have CDLC which has Chemdogging in it...


----------



## Dank Bongula (Dec 8, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> And these are the freebies (This is my grow)


What freebies are you running? I have Mace Windu and Alien Berries freebies close to chop. Not used to running autos so I over nuted the soil but tomorrow is day 90 and aside from being around only a foot tall, the buds smell and look pretty nice.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> What freebies are you running? I have Mace Windu and Alien Berries freebies close to chop. Not used to running autos so I over nuted the soil but tomorrow is day 90 and aside from being around only a foot tall, the buds smell and look pretty nice.


MS#11... I have made that same mistake several times myself, but not this time around... I'm on top of things now!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 10, 2021)

Damn I just realized that these plants are almost 90 days from sprouting!!! I'm thinking that they are almost done... Would them being in coffee containers shorten up the time??? I'm thinking that is why they are really starting to fatten up and they are rock hard!!! Heavy as hell too!!! Look at the plants in the front falling out cause the door is open


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 12, 2021)

At one time I used coffee containers and every other small container to grow in as I grow most in 2-3 ltr pots.... The only thing I ever felt would shorten or quicken an auto was a reduced light schedule. I often find some strains finish faster than others but no info on which may or may not.....Looking at the base cost and rewards, the increased overall cost of more than 12/12 far outweighs the increase in yeild.....lots easier to maintain health of a 12/12 plant also which is my only goal anyway and I get to burn the evidence.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 14, 2021)

Don't let it fool you, this was such a disappointing experience... Aquavalve threw craps on me so now I'm top feeding them... I'm glad that they are almost done because I'm tired of dealing with the mechanical parts of the autopots right now... I'm gonna cee how a full run using the pots alone will come out next run...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 14, 2021)

Wish I knew what I could do to make the buds more dense instead of big and fluffy...


----------



## Dank Bongula (Dec 15, 2021)

I think once you simplify your media your runs will improve. Mine are pretty dense and I use an hlg 250watt light for flowering and you have stronger lights

2 Mephisto freebies chonked up dense and sticky...that is a frozen 1 gallon jug there on the bottom of my drying box.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 15, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wish I knew what I could do to make the buds more dense instead of big and fluffy...


On your floor is 82. Those top buds will be warmer. I find keeping the temps lower help with bud density. Maybe lower a few degrees if pos

Also more/better light spectrum = more density. I just yielded 218g off one auto lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> On your floor is 82. Those top buds will be warmer. I find keeping the temps lower help with bud density. Maybe lower a few degrees if pos
> 
> Also more/better light spectrum = more density. I just yielded 218g off one auto lol


You're saying that I need a better light spectrum??? This SE5000 isn't good enough??? I only have it turned up to 75%...


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 15, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> You're saying that I need a better light spectrum??? This SE5000 View attachment 5047269isn't good enough??? I only have it turned up to 75%...


Should be at 100% at that height! Spectrums good it’s about intensity now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I think once you simplify your media your runs will improve. Mine are pretty dense and I use an hlg 250watt light for flowering and you have stronger lights
> View attachment 5047132
> 2 Mephisto freebies chonked up dense and sticky...that is a frozen 1 gallon jug there on the bottom of my drying box.


This grow was kinda doomed from the start... Autopot grow... I could never get the right mix for the plants, then the tubes clogged, autovalve broke and caused a flood in my tent... I don't know how they made it this far after all that... Ganja God is looking out for me!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Should be at 100% at that height! Spectrums good it’s about intensity now.


But I can't raise the light any higher!!! I'm afraid of burning them at this point,but what the hell, TURN IT UP!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2021)

Done


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2021)

This plants look is so awesome I don't even want to defoliate it!!! But the bud sites need all the light they can get...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2021)

Top right looks like the Pheno... It's built so much different from the other 3... Now I really wish all 6 would have made it to cee if there would have been another one like it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2021)

I can't wait for them to be done as well!!! Gonna put 3 CREME-TASMOs in there in the next few weeks under the TSW2000... Bubba Trouble, Nite Blood and Witch Doctor are going under the SE5000...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2021)

This is the temperature of my room outside of the tent... No windows, no circulation to really talk about... I'm fighting all kinds of battles in this room!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

Looks like the epicenter of an explosion


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 21, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Looks like the epicenter of an explosion View attachment 5051268View attachment 5051269


Looks like they are starving. You should raise the nutrient level.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Looks like they are starving. You should raise the nutrient level.


These plants are probably past the time they should have been chopped... I don't really think that they are an over 90 day strain... Thanks for your concern though...


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 21, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> These plants are probably past the time they should have been chopped... I don't really think that they are an over 90 day strain... Thanks for your concern though...


Yeah, no. Those aren't even close to ready. You're shorting yourself by listening to breeders rather than good growers.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

According to the guide, I'm past due for chopping!!! 70 to 80 days, I'm 7 from 90...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

Trust me, there's nothing I'd rather do than let them go to the finish but I'm in a sketchy situation here and I have to clear all of these plants out of here and I don't have anywhere else to take them to finish out... I don't know what I'm going to do with these either and that's what pisses me off the most!!!


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Dec 21, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> According to the guide, I'm past due for chopping!!! 70 to 80 days, I'm 7 from 90...


And that's why you don't listen to breeder estimates. I hope you get that, because those are definitely not ready. I understand your predicament and hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

Forum Stompers... That runt is starting to look better...I think that I may have found it @MATTYMATT726!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

I promise you, if the situation was different, I'd leave them until they were really ready, but I feel like the walls are closing in on me!!! Not wanting to be caught in the crossfire has my paranoia on a MILLION!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm gonna listen to you, as I always have, even though it may not ceem like it... Thanks to you, I'm trying to do the right thing by my new plants, since you are my biggest critic, but I get it... There are lots of things that I don't know about growing, I would be fucking up my shit right about now if it wasn't for people like you who don't appreciate people who think they know what they're doing, but don't really... I tip my hat to you...Those other plants I'm pretty much just tired of looking at my bad work habits...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

Look, my housemate, she had a secret indictment that was supposed to be served on December 2nd!!! Luckily for US, they didn't serve it,cause these plants would be the LAST OF MY CONCERNS!!! I don't know what this chick is doing when she leaves here!!! This may sound really stupid, but I'm not afraid to go back to prison, I'm afraid of losing all this equipment that I have accumulated!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Forum Stompers... That runt is starting to look better...View attachment 5051289View attachment 5051291View attachment 5051292I think that I may have found it @MATTYMATT726!!!View attachment 5051296View attachment 5051297View attachment 5051298


For this one plant alone,I HAVE TO GIVE IT A CHANCE TO GET THERE!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 22, 2021)

Mouse ate my 3 Creme TASMOs last night... Guess I don't have to worry about moving THEM now!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 22, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mouse ate my 3 Creme TASMOs last night... Guess I don't have to worry about moving THEM now!!!


Wow man. Nitty, from the bottom of my heart i hope you do better. Not with growing, but living with crazy woman with kids that don't know how to be adults, criminals that put you in jepordy and now this shit. While it is funny as hell, it's time to think of whats important.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 22, 2021)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Wow man. Nitty, from the bottom of my heart i hope you do better. Not with growing, but living with crazy woman with kids that don't know how to be adults, criminals that put you in jepordy and now this shit. While it is funny as hell, it's time to think of whats important.


And I thought that I was on my way to doing that... Two steps forward, ten steps backwards!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 22, 2021)

So here's some more joy and pain... These bitches all hermied on me... Well I wont say all because I didn't check them all but if one did,the rest probably did as well... Why even continue with them??? I definitely dropped the ball on this grow...


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> So here's some more joy and pain... These bitches all hermied on me... Well I wont say all because I didn't check them all but if one did,the rest probably did as well... Why even continue with them??? I definitely dropped the ball on this grow...


What's the most potent mephistos you have grown. ? Cheers bob


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 6, 2022)

bobqp said:


> What's the most potent mephistos you have grown. ? Cheers bob


Double Grape was powerful, made me not feel my legs in bed. Got sacred and shot up to look. Ripley's OG was a super body stone. Couldn't lift my arms up at work to even grab my drink 20 minutes after smoking it. Other times my legs felt like jello and i couldn't even walk.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jan 6, 2022)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Double Grape was powerful, made me not feel my legs in bed. Got sacred and shot up to look. Ripley's OG was a super body stone. Couldn't lift my arms up at work to even grab my drink 20 minutes after smoking it. Other times my legs felt like jello and i couldn't even walk.


These Alien Berries I just started smoking on had me fucked up the past few nights...Mace Windu, not so much but I will give it a solid chance this weekend...my initial test after dry trimming MW was a let down but the grow wasn't the smoothest.

Good to hear about double grape...I got one out of two to pop, 2 Samsquanch and another Skywalker just started...which is why I think the Mace Windu needs another chance. I like Skywalker, heard great things about double grape, so I figured MW would be a winner. It has been curing 2 weeks now but still doesn't smell as good as Alien Berries. I over nuted it, it was such a piece of shit tiny plant, literally half of what AB was and it threw late nanners.


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 6, 2022)

Over the past couple of years I've grown several mephisto strains and always get more comments concerning potency when double grape was in the rotation of my overage disposal. Sweet and Sour was also a notch up....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> These Alien Berries I just started smoking on had me fucked up the past few nights...Mace Windu, not so much but I will give it a solid chance this weekend...my initial test after dry trimming MW was a let down but the grow wasn't the smoothest.
> 
> Good to hear about double grape...I got one out of two to pop, 2 Samsquanch and another Skywalker just started...which is why I think the Mace Windu needs another chance. I like Skywalker, heard great things about double grape, so I figured MW would be a winner. It has been curing 2 weeks now but still doesn't smell as good as Alien Berries. I over nuted it, it was such a piece of shit tiny plant, literally half of what AB was and it threw late nanners.


Must have been smoking some of what you described to forget that you just posted the same thing!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2022)

Bubbly Livers and Chemdogging... But to tell the truth, I haven't grown a Mephisto product that didn't have me like Roberto Duran... No mas,no mas!!!


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jan 6, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Must have been smoking some of what you described to forget that you just posted the same thing!!!


Lol I don't know how the fuck that happened haha...thanks for the heads up, fixed.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2022)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Double Grape was powerful, made me not feel my legs in bed. Got sacred and shot up to look. Ripley's OG was a super body stone. Couldn't lift my arms up at work to even grab my drink 20 minutes after smoking it. Other times my legs felt like jello and i couldn't even walk.


Haha sounds like the strains I'm after


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2022)

Forum Stompers


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2022)

Looking nice. I have 1 killer mandarin auto and 1 acid kush auto about the same size but still vegging. You tried urban legend autos. ? There up there with fastbuds and Mephisto. Big potent autos


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 15, 2022)

Forum Stomper is frosty


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jan 15, 2022)

Grape Skywalker kush


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 16, 2022)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Hey Nitty. Not gonna bother to make a journal but just show you what im up to here and there on this small grow while waiting on monies for more coco and my 2nd QB AFTER the Meph drop in 2-3 weeks of course XD really besides from you and Swisha and a few more giys I've ran into slightly not that huge a audience for a small grow joirnal. So doing 2 Deep Blue Chems. They are literaly 12-24" max height. 2-3 oz if grown well. I got them in 2 liter 100% coco Hempys(go Royal Gold Tupar). Off the bat soaked for 24 hours and taps started showing. Gave each bottle 1/4 gal of 1ml Cal Mag and thats it. Put seeds in under the 135 and wait 2-3 days(hopefully) for babies to come. Pit the tops back on as slight domes to keep warm.


I actually prefer to see smaller grows. 4x4 and smaller... I still love to see a guy in a 2x2x3 killing it with 1 small cob or QB... For me that is more fun to watch than a guy with a 10x10 and a ton of expensive grow gear.


----------



## wil2279 (Jan 16, 2022)

Project Ponics said:


> Thanks man, yes they look very beautiful. Very happy with the results already, and I've only had that tent and light for 10 days lol.
> All I had was my 2x2x4 with a 300w viparspectra... I wanted something better and not a toy light. It works great for veg actually, but that new 350w samsung strip is already making a difference. For only $200 it was a great investment as a new grower for very cheap! I just need to buy a carbon filter and exhaust fan very soon.


I actually wanted to get a viparspectra P4000 for my 2x4 and keep it a little closer to the plants and just turn it down to like 50-70% during the grow. It's a huge light but it's not too expensive when you compare it to say a 200-300 watt bar fixture for a 2x4. Some of the new "budget lights" now days would have been top of the line 10 years ago!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2022)

If ever a plant needed a scrog or tied down, it was this one... Who knew??? I surely didn't think it would look like this!!!


----------



## bobqp (Jan 17, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> If ever a plant needed a scrog or tied down, it was this one... Who knew??? I surely didn't think it would look like this!!!View attachment 5068690View attachment 5068689


Looks nice matey. Lots of nice bud sites


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2022)

This is how it started out


----------



## bobqp (Jan 17, 2022)

ITUOTE="Frank Nitty, post: 16757434, member: 987904"]
This is how it started outView attachment 5068715View attachment 5068716View attachment 5068717View attachment 5068718View attachment 5068719
[/QUOTE]
Very healthy looking plants.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2022)

Chemdoggydogg...
Fruity and gassy smell...
About to smoke some


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chemdoggydogg...
> Fruity and gassy smell...
> About to smoke some View attachment 5071766View attachment 5071767View attachment 5071768View attachment 5071769View attachment 5071770View attachment 5071771


One of my buddies at work said this was the strongest shit he ever smoked. I grew her and the SODK in 2ltr coco hempys in the summer of 19'. I liked it too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> One of my buddies at work said this was the strongest shit he ever smoked. I grew her and the SODK in 2ltr coco hempys in the summer of 19'. I liked it too.


SODK is the next jar that I'm going to open!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

SODK


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

This is what Mars Hydro is sending me to replace the FC 8000 that I had won,but didn't win... Long story... So they sent me this instead... Mars Hydro is trying to take me under their wing looks like...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> One of my buddies at work said this was the strongest shit he ever smoked. I grew her and the SODK in 2ltr coco hempys in the summer of 19'. I liked it too.


This is as far as I got with the Chemdoggydogg... HAF right now !!!


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is as far as I got with the Chemdoggydogg... HAF right now View attachment 5072094!!!


Put that in a vibe so you can taste it Playa!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 22, 2022)

Whoot... Football night means Steak night at Matty's house. I'll take a bite of this fat boy for ya Nitty


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Whoot... Football night means Steak night at Matty's house. I'll take a bite of this fat boy for ya Nitty View attachment 5072281View attachment 5072282


Yeah that's looking real nice right there!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah that's looking real nice right there!!!


Tasted good too. Had this Wild Wings Mango Habanero sauce. That shit was good as hell.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Tasted good too. Had this Wild Wings Mango Habanero sauce. That shit was good as hell.


Got me slobbering over here


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

More Chemdogging


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Got me slobbering over here


Yeah, slobbering on that knobbbbbbbb  GOT EM'


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 31, 2022)

Forum Stompers...


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Feb 2, 2022)

Orange biscuits day 54. Smells like orange peel, wood and a hit of diesel. Slight N tox from too many worm castings I top dressed with, nothing major tho


----------

